# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Het grote huisdieren topic!

## Carine

Hallo.

Ik zou graag willen vragen of poezen ook aambeien kunnen krijgen en of hen
dan mag insmeren met Scheriproct Zalf of is Inotyol misschien veiliger?

Groetjes.
Carine.

----------


## wilibe

Hoi Carine,
Ik zou niet zelf gaan dokteren als ik jou was. Bij een kat kan het ook om een uitgezakte endeldarm gaan. Ga zo gauw mogelijk naar een dierenarts, die kan het met een kleine operatie verhelpen. Dan wordt de endeldarm vastgezet aan de buikwand zodat deze niet meer uitzakt.

groetjes,
Wilibe

----------


## Sylvia93

Na het leuke stukje van Onassa over haar geliefde paard, leek het mij wel leuk om een apart topic te openen om vanalles over je huisdier/staldier etc te posten. 

Stel je dier voor en/of plaats leuke foto's. Iets leuks/grappigs meegemaakt met je huisdier? Hier kun je álles kwijt!

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Onassa

Hey Syl, wat leuk een dieren topic.
Ik zal zeker al mijn andere dieren ook voor gaan stellen en wat bij vertellen, maar het zijn er nogal wat en daar moet ik wel effe voor gaan zitten.
Hoop nog veel diertjes hier te mogen gaan zien, leuk!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Haha, dit is een zéér leuk nieuw topic!!

Velen van ons hebben 'beestjes', dus zo'n topic is ideaal om over hen te babbelen  :Smile: .

De foto's van mijn wfks staan in m'n album, verder hebben we hier vissen; karpers,kois in een groot aquarium en 'funnyvisjes' (puiloogjes, dikkopkes, gespikkelde,enz) in een kleiner aqua ... en die zijn vééls te dik!! Het is zo erg dat één van hen al 'rust' op z'n rug :Big Grin: , stom zicht..haha!!
Ik zal ze toch écht op dieet moeten zetten, anders ontploffen ze nog en eet ik hier 'sushi' ....  :Big Grin:  geintje waar we hier thuis vaak mee lachen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuk topic  :Big Grin:  Leuk om al die verhalen te lezen  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zoals velen van jullie weten hebben wij hier thuis een hele lieve gekke agapornis (vogel) genaamd Heavy, foto's staan wel in mijn album  :Big Grin:  We hebben hem nu ruim 11,5 jaar en toen we hem kochten was hij al een half jaar of jaar oud. Eerste keer dat hij eruit was vloog hij 8x tegen de kamerdeur aan omdat er 8 raampjes in zitten en hij dat niet snapte, nu gelukkig wel  :Wink:  Al het eten dat we ooit aten heeft hij geprobeerd als hij eruit was, hij gaat gewoon op ons bord zitten of op ons broodje om een hapje te nemen, zijn favoriete mensen eten is kaas, chocola en kroepoek. Hij baddert zich in ranja. Hij is niet tam, tenzij hij gecrasht is of een epileptische aanval heeft gehad... en verder als we opstaan, naar bed gaan, weggaan of terugkomen zegt hij altijd wat tegen ons  :Smile:  Nu hij ouder wordt wil hij er vaker uit en bij ons zijn. In de zomer zetten we zijn kooi soms buiten in de schaduw omdat hij anders net zo hard fluit/rammelt/tingelt tot wij weer naar binnen komen. Het is een hele lieve maar rare vogel!
Vanaf kinds af aan heb ik verschillende huisdieren gehad; Teddy een Bouvier in Sappemeer (hond), wel 20+ cavia's en konijnen (mijn moeder kon en kan niet voor dieren zorgen, ze beweerde dat mijn witte cavia dezelfde was als de witte cavia met een grijze vlek die ze nieuw had gekocht nadat die andere overleden was  :Confused: ), vissen/kikkers in de vijver een poging ze in een kom te houden liep op niks uit (In Sappemeer hadden we ook salamanders ofzo in de vijver), Bouvrie een Bouvier in Haren ( :Mad:  op mijn moeder die beweerde dat Bouvrie ingeslapen moest worden omdat hij een andere hond gebeten zou hebben, iets wat wij verder allemaal niet geloofden dus is Bouvrie naar een boerderij gebracht, maar later bleek dat mijn moeder al bezig was om de scheiding te plannen), ik heb zelf 3 dwerghamsters gehad en nu hebben we dus Heavy.

----------


## Ronald68

Bij ons thuis is het een soort asiel voor ongewenste knaagdieren.
Binnen hebben we Speedy (cavia) en binky (dwergkonijn) ze zitten saampjes in 1 hok. Binky is al oud, wij hebben hem al 8 jaar!. Buiten zitten nog wat konijnen. Kitty en Fleur, de enige 2 dames, zitten saampjes in 1 hok. Daarnaast zit stoffie, zoon van Fleur nadat er een ongelukje was gebeurt met Jip. Jip en Harry zijn 2 hele grote konijnen.
De namen heb ik niet bedacht, daar zijn de kinderen voor! In ieder geval een hele verzameling dacht ik zo.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Zeker een hele verzameling  :Wink:  En leuk toch dat je kids de namen verzinnen!  :Big Grin: 

Mijn vroegere oppas kinderen hadden een hondje uit het asiel gehaald en omdat dat hondje zo snel kon rennen noemden ze hem Kogeltje ~^_^~

----------


## Oki07

Wij hebben drie katten. Knuffie van 11 jaar;een heel lief, maar stront eigenwijs schildpadje. Kobus van 2,5 jaar is een schat van een kat, maar o zo bang voor vreemden. Hij is als heel ziek zwerfpoesje van de straat gehaald, toen gesocialiseerd en toen werden er mensen gezocht die geduld met hem zouden hebben. Ik zag dat zwarte koppie op een asiel-site en werd verliefd. Vanuit Dordrecht zijn we in 2,5 uur naar Heerlen (en daarna weer 2,5 uur terug) gereden om hem een huisje te geven. Je kan hem niet zomaar knuffelen, maar minimaal twee keer per nacht maakt hij me wakker door met z'n neus tegen mijn neus te duwen om te knuffelen. Alsof niemand mag zien dat die stoere zwarte kater ook wel van kroelen houdt. Dan hebben we nog Leo van bijna 2 jaar; een hele mooie rode kroelkater. Elke ochtend als ik wakker wordt, til ik hem op en krijg ik twee pootjes om mijn nek, likjes op mijn neus en knort hij heel hard. We hebben hem van een boerderij in de buurt van Utrecht en het is een hele sociale kat, ook naar de andere twee toe.

Ik ben echt gek op mijn beestjes en zou niet zonder ze kunnen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Oki07,

Ah wat een schatjes van een poezen! Mocht willen dat onze kat zo knuffelig was  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

M'n drie woefkes zien echt wel af van deze warmte ...
Ik gun ze dan ook een koel plekje en bewaar lange wandelingen voor s'avonds laat of voor een koelere dag!

Hebben nog meer beestjes last van de warmte hier??

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen ja, heb het idee dat mn konijn ook een beetje last heeft van de warmte (ontzettend veel hijgen!) dus probeer haar zoveel mogelijk mee te nemen naar het balkon, daar is schaduw en een lekker koel windje!

----------


## sietske763

huisdieren zijn zo leuk, helaas heb ik ze niet meer,
maar kan wel genieten van anderen die wat over hun huisdier vertellen, ik heb wel wat leuks,
lid mabel(mijn lieve kleine zusje) heeft een poes, papagaai en een herdershond van 10 weken, ik lach me dood, als de hond eindelijk ff niet blaft/piept dan gaat de papagaai zulke geluiden maken.......en die papagaai doet de ringtoon van haar mobiel na.....denkt ze dat ze tel. krijgt of dat er wat met de hond is.......is de papagaai het!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja dit warme weer is echt afzien voor de meeste dieren (en mensen)!
Wel goed dat je op de minder warme momenten met je woefkes gaat wandelen!  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Haha grappig, de buurman van mijn ex en mij zet(te) zijn konijnen ook altijd op het balkon in de schaduw met dit warme benauwde weer! Hij zegt dat het heeel erg goed is  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Jammer dat je geen huisdieren hebt of kan hebben  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je dan geniet van de (verhalen over) dieren van anderen  :Smile: 
Ja papegaaien en grijze roodstaarten kunnen erg goed allerhande geluidjes nadoen ^_^

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa mn konijn vind dat ook echt heerlijk! Als ik met dr op het balkon zit is ze opeens ook heel knuffelig en wilt ze lekker bij me op schoot blijven zitten. Als ik gewoon in de woonkamer met dr op schoot zit springt ze vaak meteen op de grond!

@ Sietske,

Haha ja papegaaien zijn afentoe geweldig! Zo had mn moeder er vroeger ook een, en haar oom mocht haar oma 'opoe' noemen, voor de rest mocht niemand dat zeggen, en elke keer als ze dan binnenkwam zei de papegaai dat! (werdt ze altijd ontzettend boos om  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik hou van honden  :Big Grin:  Heb vroeger zelf altijd een duitse herder gehad en was helemaal gek van dr  :Smile:  Helaas wonen we nu in een flat (3 hoog) dus nu hebben we al zo'n 6 jaar een kat in huis.

Onze cavia is trouwens echt gestoord, die ligt met dit snikhete weer onder een dikke laag hooi! En mn arme konijn ligt maar te hijgen in dr hok, dus die komt zo weer ff lekker buiten zitten om een beetje af te koelen!

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sylvia,

De binnen besten hebben het nog niet zo slecht maar de 5 buiten konijnen verlangen volgens mij alweer naar de winter. Geen beweging meer in te krijgen, behalve als ze even gaan drinken. We hebben maar handdoeken over de hokken gehangen om direct zonlicht tegen te gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Dat wordt dus vaker buiten zitten met je konijn voor nog meer knuffels  :Wink: 


@ Ronald,
He jammer dat de konijnen buiten het zo zwaar hebben, gelukkig zorg je goed voor je beestjes!

Nou ons vogeltje had zaterdagochtend zo'n zware epileptische aanval dat mijn vader (die toen alleen was) dacht dat hij het loodje ging leggen, maar gelukkig heeft hij zich weer herstelt. Hij wil wel steeds badderen maar dat is moeilijk door zijn ouderdom dus nu sprayen we hem nat met een vernevelaar en verder is hij sinds zaterdag elke dag uit zijn kooi geweest terwijl het raam in de kamer op kiepstand (bovenkant valt naar binnen) staat.

----------


## sietske763

luuss, ik heb totaal geen verstand van vogels,
is zo,n aanval eenmalig of heeft jullie vogel als ziekte epilepsie??
lijkt me trouwens heel eng als een geliefd huisdier een aanval krijgt!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou onze vogel heeft eens in de zoveel tijd (geen peil op te trekken, soms elke week, soms een half jaar niks) dat hij ineens van zijn stokje valt (dat doet hij wel vaker) maar dus eens in de zoveel tijd dan draaien zijn oogjes raar weg en gaan zijn vleugels en pootjes ongecontroleerd alle kanten op en ik denk dat als wij hem dan niet oppakken zoals we nu altijd doen hij het niet overleeft, overigens bonkt zijn hartje dan ook erg snel... ik weet niet of onze vogel een ziekte heeft, maar heb een klasgenoot eens een epileptische aanval zien hebben en vond het daar wel op lijken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ah pfoeh ja dat is idd vervelend! Maar hier binnen is het vooral 's morgens erg warm, dan staat de zon op de kamer, en dan ligt mn konijn ook echt te hijgen als een hond  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Luuss

Dat lijkt me echt supereng als je vogel zo'n aanval krijgt! Gelukkig heeft hij er al langer last van dus wen je er een beetje aan, ik zou denk ik helemaal hysterisch worden als 1 van mijn beesten dat zouden doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heavy heeft ongeveer 3 jaar geleden de 1e aanval gehad, maar de laatste paar keer duurde het langer voordat hij weer terugkwam  :Frown:  Blijft schrikken hoor! We dachten 2 jaar geleden al dat hij niet lang zou blijven leven, maar door alle liefde, aandacht en goede verzorging die we hem geven ben ik er heilig van overtuigd dat hij heel hard vecht om bij ons te blijven  :Smile:  
Arm konijn.. helpt de ventilator niks? 's Avonds koelt het af, misschien dat je dan even buiten moet gaan zitten met je konijn...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah vandaar! Ja jullie zijn iig heel goed en lief voor Heavy!!

Ik zit idd vaak buiten met het konijn nu, het gaat alweer een stuk beter met dr!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Heavy ... zou 'm wel 's willen zien, maar ja; is beetje ver hé Luuss!!  :Wink: 

Mijn woefs liggen ver de hele dag voor de ventilator  :Wink: 

Wij hebben het geluk dat het relatief koel blijft binnen (woonkamer en keuken).... boven daarentegen is het benauwd en warm!! (Hopelijk wordt dit jaar nog de zolder geisoleerd en betimmerd...) dat gaat véél schelen; koeler in de zomer, warmer in de winter!!

----------


## dotito

Ja voor de hondjes moet het ook warm zijn,vind altijd zo erg dat ze zo zitten te hijgen van de warmte.Daar had mijn hond vroeger ook heel veel last van.Wat ik dan soms deed was met hem naar een meer gaan,en hem daar laten zwemmen deed hij graag.Vond altijd dat hij daar zo veel plezier van had.Of anders spoot ik hem nat in de tuin.

----------


## sietske763

@ag,
houden jouw hondjes niet van zwemmen??
veel soorten ras wel, al zeggen ze dat je echte waterhonden hebt, bv een labrador

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha dat hondenverhaal ken ik ook idd! Mn oma heeft een poedel en die maken ze dan ook nat met een tuinslang of iets dergelijks, maar die komt dan drijfnat de kamer weer ingerend en gaat vervolgens met zn hele natte lijf boven op mn schoot zitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

ja was echt een verschrikking...het zijn fantastische honden maar duiken overal in, zelfs in modder, daarna auto in en uitschudden maar.....achterbanken van de auto waren helemaal zwart.
wel was het erg leuk om te zien hoeveel plezier ze hebben in het water!!!

----------


## Agnes574

*Zwembadje geplaatst voor de wfks  :Wink: ,
*Parasol is ook speciaal voor de wfks nu, zodat die in de schaduw kunnen liggen als ze buiten willen zijn.
*Ijsblokjes vinden ze soms ook leuk (likken maar en soms ermee spelen alsof het een balletje is!)
*Drinkwater buiten en binnen wordt om de paar uur verversd, zodat ze koud water hebben; ijsblokjes daarin doen vinden ze ook leuk!  :Wink: 
*Ventilator staat in de woonkamer op hondenhoogte (laag dus) en de rolluiken blijven daar naar beneden zodat het redelijk koel blijft gelukkig!

Je ziet maar weer; alles voor m'n woefkes  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het beter met je konijn gaat  :Smile:  Buiten even zitten 's avonds is heerlijk!
Haha heerlijk he na worden van de poedel van je oma  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Agnes,
Ja is beetje ver idd... Zal wel even kijken of ik filmpje kan uploaden ofzo hier  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je woefkes verkoeling vinden bij de ventilator, onder de parasol, en lekker in het zwembadje!
Drinkwater verversen is zeker belangrijk en er ijsklontjes in doen kunnen woefkes leuk vinden en blijft water lekker koel bij!  :Smile: 
Ik hoop ook dat het boven bij jullie verbouwt wordt zodat het 's zomers koeler en 's winters warmer is!

@ Do,
Haha ja onze hond ging ook altijd het water in met alle liefde met dit warme weer, alleen de douche/het bad vond hij niet fijn dan sprintte hij weg  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Hond van een vriend van me had het niet op zwemmen, als we dan naar het meer gingen dan ging de hond op een bodyboard (verkorte surfplank zeg maar) met ons mee en dan was die blij anders bleef hij op de zijkant blaffen/janken tot we terug waren... 


Heavy leeft nog steeds! Ik kwam gister weer eens thuis, was donderdag en vrijdag ook wel thuis geweest maar verder niet en die arme lieverd was flink aan het fluiten en tingelen, dus heb ik hem eruit gelaten. Bleek hij er niet meer uit te zijn geweest sinds vorige week woensdag  :Frown:  Donderdag, vrijdag en zaterdag hebben ze hier de hal, wc en keuken vloer en keuken muur voorgestreken, gestukadoord en betegeld en maandag was iedereen weg, maar mijn broertje is het zondag en dinsdag helemaal vergeten.
Momenteel zit Heavy op mijn schouder, ik ga zo zijn kooi schoonmaken en extra lief voor hem zijn. Morgen wordt de hal betegeld en in de hal gaan ze ook voorstrijk op de muren smeren, stukadoren en betegelen alleen misschien dat een deel na de bouwvak gebeurd... En dit weekend ben ik er niet dus maandag laat ik Heavy er weer uit als ik thuiskom. Vind het zielig dat hij er weinig tot niet uitkomt als ik niet thuis ben en dat hij dan geen nieuwe strengel en minder vaak vers water krijgt  :Frown: 
We hebben een vernevelaar gekocht omdat Heavy niet meer kan badderen door zijn evenwichtsprobleem en ondanks dat hij de verkoeling lekker vind vind hij het wel wat vreemd.

----------


## gossie

Ja ik heb huisdieren, maar wel buiten.
Voliere met kanaries en vinken. En kippen. Die heten; de dametjes. :Big Grin:  
Ze mogen 's avonds los in de tuin. En ze leggen elke dag een eitje."
Met dit weer benevel ik de vogeltjes met de sproeier. Het bad is snel vies.
De kanaries en vinken houden van schoon water.
En dan nog wat vissen in de vijver.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Leuk zeg dat je een volière hebt met kanaries en vinken  :Smile: 
Hm lekker hoor verse eitjes elke dag!
Wat voor vissen heb je in je vijver?
Wij hebben momenteel 2 of 3 kikkertjes in onze vijver...

----------


## Onassa

Nou ben ik er nog steeds niet toe gekomen hier eens wat meer aandacht aan te besteden.
En dat voor een hele grote dieren liefhebster die vaak liever met diren te maken heeft dan met mensen en ook 2 honden, 4 katten en 2 paarden heeft.
Vandaag 2 jonge mereltjew naar de vogel opvang gebracht die gister in de bek van onze kat Sjonnie bezorgt werden.
Gelukkig ongedeert maar durfde ze niet meer los te zetten want dan zijnj ze ten dode opgeschreven is deze katrijke buurt.

----------


## Onassa

Ohja, vissen en kikkers hebben we ook nog....die wonen in de vijver maar die tel ik eigenlijk nooit mee....

----------


## Agnes574

m'n honden hebben last van de warmte en zelfs in de 2 aqua's zien de vissen af!!
vissen; koi's en karpers in het groot ... sluierstaarten,dikhoofdjes en puiloogjes in het klein!!

ik zet zelfs een bak water buiten momenteel voor de vogels ... ook die hebben dorst!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Leuke beestenboel bij jou thuis  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Ja elk levend wezen heeft afgezien de afgelopen tijd...
Erg lief dat je ook water voor de vogeltjes buiten zet! Wij hebben een vijvertje in de tuin en ik zet ook wel eens een bakje water buiten maarja van t weekend was ik er niet...

----------


## Sylvia93

Om dit topic maar weer een beetje leven in te blazen: 

Wij hebben vandaag het mysterie rond het geslacht van mijn konijn ontrafeld. Toen wij hem kochten werd ons verteld dat het een mannetje was. Vervolgens begon ze met nestjes maken etc etc. Dus toen dachten we: Oh geen man -> Tis een vrouw! Totdat mijn konijn gister dus begon te rijden op onze cavia!
Nja iig, ik was het zat, ben dus vanavond naar de dierenarts gegaan met mijn konijn en bij de assistente gevraagd of ze alsjeblieft even naar het geslacht wilde kijken!

En jawel, het is een rasecht vrouwtje! Haha kom je dan na anderhalf jaar achter  :Wink:  Éindelijk is het raadsel opgelost!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ghehe njah fijn dat het mysterie is opgelost  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ja na anderhalf jaar zijn we er eindelijk achter hoor  :Smile: 

Onze kat ging vanmiddag helemaal door het lint, had de 2 buurmeisjes van 1 hoog op bezoek (meisje van 4 en een meisje van 2) en onze kat is panisch voor kleine kindjes. Nja gelukkig heeft ze de kids niets aangedaan  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Nou gelukkig maar dat je kat die meisjes niets heeft aangedaan!

Mijn week van oppassen op de 3 katten, cavia en 2 parkieten zit erop. Elke dag ging ik 2 of 3 keer kijken en knuffelen enzo, nam veel tijd in beslag maar was erg leuk  :Smile:  Heb een cadeaubon gekregen van de buuf voor de goede zorgen.
Heavy is vandaag weer gecrasht, was een tijdje geleden maar nu was het weer zover, gelukkig is hij er inmiddels weer helemaal bij en hij is nog steeds uit zijn kooi.

----------


## Sylvia93

Jammer dat het oppassen alweer over is, haha leuk he die kleine beesten! Aardig dat je een cadeaubon gekregen hebt  :Smile:  Vervelend van Heavy, maar gelukkig is hij er weer bovenop gekomen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja het oppassen is voorbij, maar de katten weten me evengoed te vinden voor een knuffel  :Wink:  Zeker lief van de buuf want hoefde er niks voor  :Big Grin: 
Ja gelukkig is Heavy weer de oude!

----------


## Ronald68

Gisteren is Speedy, onze cavia dood gegaan. Netjes begraven in de tuin samen met de kids.
We hebben nu alleen nog konijnen en een vis

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,

Wat sneu  :Frown:  Wel leuk dat jullie Speedy begraven hebben met de kids!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Gecondoleerd!

----------


## gossie

@ alle liefhebbers van dieren. :Smile: 

Zoals je soms een kamer ingaat, niet weet waar voor,
en dan terug moet langs het spoor van je bedoeling,
zoals je zonder tasten snel iets uit de kast pakt
en pas als je het hebt, weet wat het was,
zoals je soms een pakje ergens heen brengt
en, bij het weggaan, steeds weer denkt, schrikt,
dat je te licht bent, zoals je je, wachtend,
minutenlang hevig verlieft in elk nieuw mens
maar toch het meeste wachtend bent,
zoals je weet: Ik ken het hier, maar niet waar het om ging
en je een geur te binnen schiet bij wijze van
herinnering, zoals je weet bij wie je op alert
en bij wie niet, bij wie je kan gaan liggen,
zo, denk ik, denken dieren, kennen dieren de weg.

(Judith Herzberg)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Erg mooi!!

Ik heb gister weer flink kunnen lachen om mn konijn hoor, ze was helemaal enthousiast toen ik mn binnengekomen pakketje ging openmaken, en probeerde er foto's van te maken maar elke keer jatte ze mn pakjes weg  :Stick Out Tongue:  Uiteindelijk heeft ze een hele hap uit de envelop genomen (foto hiervan kun je hier zien)

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... superfoto én mooie blog!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Mooi gedicht!

@ Syl,
Haha gek konijn  :Wink: 

Gister was Heavy eruit. Als ik achter de computer zit gaat hij normaal gesproken altijd in mijn nek of op mijn schouders zitten, maar gister had ik het rokje aan waar Heavy graag in slaapt, dus kwam hij eerst op het toetsenbord zitten en toen ging hij alsnog bij mij op mijn rokje zitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha dankje  :Big Grin: 

@ Luuss,

Ah lieve Heavy! Ik ben absoluut geen vogelmens, maar jouw vogeltje klinkt wel echt heel lief!! Ah en mn konijn spoort idd niet helemaal, ach kan wel vaak lachen om dr!

----------


## Agnes574

2 honden gered ... spannend!!!

Zondag hebben mijn vriend en ik een spannend uurtje beleefd .....
We zijn op weg naar huis met de auto, zien we opeens 2 honden op de snelweg lopen!!!
We keken elkaar aan, meteen een afslag genomen zodat we ze weer zouden tegenkomen ... ik ben uit de auto gesprongen en terug beginnen hollen richting honden, vriend nogmaals rondje ge-raced met de auto en ze tegengehouden op een zeer druk stuk van de snelweg.. helaas waren ze al zo bang en liepen ze van vriend en auto weg, maar ik kwam van de andere kant aanlopen (kalm en met rustige,lieve woordjes en ben op m'n knieën gaan zitten met mijn armen wijd open en GELUKKIG liepen ze in mijn armen !!! Ik heb ze vastgepakt (2 grote honden, niet gemakkelijk!!), vriend kwam met de auto ; ze in de auto gezet (niet zo makkelijk; één ervan had een hekel aan autorijden blijkbaar ..) en naar m'n dierenartse gereden om te kijken of ze gechipt waren .... Gelukkig gechipt!! Eigenaren superblij, bedanktelefoontje gehad en de vraag of we maandag 's gingen passeren (ze baten een vogel/wilde dierenasiel uit)... hebben we gedaan; nog heerlijk met de 2 woefs gespeeld en geknuffeld (baasjes zeiden dat de woefs ons herkenden en bedankten omdat ze normaal zo énorm sociaal niet zijn naar mensen toe ... vanuit de hondenpsychologie stel ik daar echter mijn twijfels bij, maar was wél héérlijk :Wink: ), financieel bedankje geweigerd (voor dieren/naastenliefde moet ik geen cent!!), een mooi nestkastje gekregen omdat ze toch iets wilden geven en met een goed gevoel weer afscheid genomen van blije baasjes en lieve woefs (10jr en 1,5jr  :Smile: ).

Als we ze niet gered hadden waren ze hoogstwss doodgereden ... auto's rijden daar 120/140 km/u !!, dus ik ben zéér blij!
Hopelijk doen meer goede zielen zulke (toch wel gevaarlijke) acties ... ik zou mensen in ieder geval eeuwig dankbaar zijn als ze zoiets voor mijn honden zouden doen!!

Iedereen die we kennen zegt nu dat we dit weekeind met de lotto moeten spelen ... haha; in het kader van ; 'wie goed doet, goed krijgt' ... we zullen 's proberen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah wat ontzettend leuk om te lezen! Voelt goed he als je iets kunt doen voor de baasjes en de honden. Gelukkig zijn er ook nog mensen zoals jullie, de rest van de bestuurders waren waarschijnlijk hard doorgereden!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Voordat we Heavy kregen was ik ook geen vogelmens. Mijn eerste reactie was "Wat moeten we in godsnaam met een vogel?!" Gelukkig bleek ons vogeltje een aparte te zijn  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Super zeg dat jullie gestopt zijn om die honden van de autoweg af te halen en in veiligheid te brengen  :Smile:  Inderdaad gelukkig dat de honden gechipt waren en dat de eigenaren zo blij waren de honden terug te hebben! 
Wij hebben hier in Groningen het Stadspark en daarnaast loopt de ringweg (snelweg/autoweg om Groningen heen) en daar lopen ook vaak honden op de snelweg. Papa en ik reden daar een keer op de motor en toen zagen we ook een hond, hebben we ook van de weg gehaald, bleek de hond zich losgerukt te hebben van de eigenaar en zo de weg op te zijn gelopen, gelukkig was de hond niks overkomen!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geniet al 2 weken van m'n funnyvisjes die verhuisd zijn naar het grote aquarium... en zo te zien zijn ze er zelf ook blij mee  :Big Grin: 
Sinds een week zitten er 4 nieuwe mini's bij (2 puilogen en 2 sluierstaarten) en dat gaat goed gelukkig ... nu heb ik 6 reuzen en 4 mini's  :Big Grin: 
De grote visjes lijken wel dino's vergeleken met die mini's ... de dino's waren een jaar geleden net zo mini als de nieuwe... wat gaat dat geven zeg!! haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Het kleine aqua gaat naar zolder en zal enkel nog gebruikt worden voor zieke vissen of als noodoplossing als het grote ooit stuk mocht gaan.

Ik ben ook een vogelliefhebber, maar helaas zal m'n parkietenkooi leeg en eenzaam op zolder blijven staan, m'n vriend word gek van tjiepende, zingende en krijsende vogels...jammer!

Paar weken geleden nog een hond gered van een drukke weg ... een jongen van een jaar of 10/12 liep zijn benen uit zijn lijf achter zijn kruising Chow aan.. heb 'm effe geholpen (kan daar nu eenmaal niet aan voorbijrijden); beest goed moeten vastpakken want hij was panisch van angst en probeerde te bijten. Gelukkig is die hond ook niet doodgereden  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je visjes het naar hun zin hebben en dat de grote de kleine niet opeten  :Wink: 
Jammer dat je vriend geen vogels wil, maar woefkes en visjes zijn ook leuk!
Agnes de hondenredster in nood... gebeurd je wel vaker of niet?

----------


## christel1

Misschien nog wat vroeg maar een tip voor de winter. Mijn 2 honden (shi tzu en mengeling bichon frisee-poedel) wandelen heel graag, behalve als er sneeuw ligt, dan krijg je ze met geen stokken de deur uit. De sneeuw zet zich vast tussen hun vacht van hun pootjes en wordt dan als het koud is direct ijs en beginnen ze te janken van de pijn. Hondenschoentjes vind je bijna niet in België dus moesten we een andere oplossing zoeken. In een kledingwinkel hebben babysokjes gekocht, mooie witte, kleinste maat. Die doen we dan over hun pootjes, liefst tot over de knie en doen we vast met een haarrekkertje en dan ravotten ze echt in de sneeuw als 2 duveltjes. 't Is wel een grappig zicht en wat werk (8 pootjes) en in het begin lopen ze wel wat onwennig maar het lukt echt. De sokjes was 99 cent voor 4, heb dus een hele berg gekocht want na een dag of 3 zijn ze toch versleten en moeten ze de vuilbak in, maar dat heb ik graag over voor mijn 2 schatjes. Vorige winter heeft het veel gesneeuwd en is het lang koud gebleven, dus ja je doet er alles voor hé. Soms zeg ik tegen mijn ventje, kom es uit de zetel we moeten de "kinderen" nog wandelen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Das idd een goede tip voor sneeuw vrezende hondjes en hun baasjes!
Onze hond had daar geen last van gelukkig en hondje van een vriendin kon je door zijn witte vachtje en kleinheid (terrier maar geen west highland of zo'n andere populaire) niet zien maar die had altijd dikke pret in de sneeuw  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Goeie tip Christel!!
Niets leukers als je woefkes zien 'gek doen' in de sneeuw  :Big Grin: 
Die momenten koester ik .. ik kan er naar blijven kijken  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Hoi iedereen, 
Mijn schatties staan op het foto-album
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja is leuk hondjes gek zien doen in de sneeuw  :Big Grin: 

@ Christel,
Wat een hoop diertjes heb jij zeg! Maar wel leuke foto's en in elk geval heb je altijd gezelschap  :Wink: 

Mijn lieve vogeltje had vanavond weer eens een epileptische aanval. Hij is nu weer helemaal bij, maar hij rolde zo gek met zijn oogjes en zo lang dat ik dat niet eerder had meegemaakt en even schrik kreeg. Hopelijk houdt hij het nog een tijdje vol...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

heel veel sterkte met Heavy je vogeltje. De tekenen zijn niet goed. Sterkte

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Erg hé als je een vogeltje zo ziet afzien. Ik heb vroeger ook een afgerichte dwergpapegaai gehad, echt een lief beestje, zat altijd bij mij als ik een dagje thuis was of 's avonds lekker genesteld in mijn haar of trui. Op een gegeven moment begon hij zijn vederen uit te plukken en ja naar de dierenarts, die durfde hem nog niet pakken. Heeft toen wel meds gekregen maar helaas, pijn pitteken is gestorven, ik was net 3 maand zwanger, heel emotioneel, heb me een oog uitgebleit van verdriet. Hou Heavy maar goed vast, zo'n liefde dat je van zoiets kan krijgen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Luuss, hopelijk houd lieve Heavy het nog wat vol... het is zo'n schatje!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

sterkte met je lieve vogeltje

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie, Christel, Agnes en Sietske,
Bedankt voor jullie medeleven  :Big Grin: 
Heavy heeft al 2 of 3 jaar om de zoveel tijd een epileptische aanval, zal wel door ouderdom komen en tot nu toe zijn wij gelukkig altijd in de buurt om hem vast te houden zodat hij kalmeert en erbovenop komt. Hij is al langer bij ons dan dat we dachten dat hij het uit zou houden... 

@ Christel,
Is sowieso erg als je een diertje zo ziet afzien. Je kan niet even vragen wat er is en antwoord terug krijgen helaas...
Leuk dat je een afgerichte dwergpapegaai had! Jammer dat hij zijn veertjes uitplukte en dat de meds niet hielpen  :Frown:  Wel moeilijk om zoiets dierbaars te verliezen en als je dan ook nog zwanger bent en door veranderende hormonen emotioneler bent dan lijkt het me nog verdrietiger! Gelukkig heb je nu ook veel lieve diertjes!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 

Heb ergens iets gelezen maar geld bij honden en katten, ik weet niet bij vogels. Je Heavy drinkt ranja zeker of baddert zich erin ? Zou het niet kunnen dat hij als hij van zijn stokje dondert een gebrek aan suiker heeft ? Katten en honden mogen geen zoete dranken hebben omdat ze dan een gebrek aan suiker kunnen krijgen en daardoor ook diabetes, andere dierenliefhebbers kunnen er misschien ook iets aan hebben. http://www.goedgevoel.be/gg/nl/10/Se...ag-geven.dhtml. Hij eet ook regelmatig uit je bord, misschien iets dat ie niet mag ? 

Ik weet niet of je er iets mee aan kan, maar misschien toch eens lezen.
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Goede tip Christel!! Thanks !!

Biki ("jongste" westie = 11jaar) gaat steeds meer manken met haar voorpootje ...
Wss artrose .. zal terug mogen naar dierenarts want ontstekingsremmer helpt niet (meer).

Tsja, hoort erbij hé .. er is een tijd van komen en een tijd van gaan ... als is dat laatste zo verdomd moeilijk!!!

Ik heb het ook moeilijk met het feit dat ik niet 'even kan vragen wat er scheelt' ... zou dat tof zijn; kunnen converseren met je huisdier  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ja Ag, moesten dieren kunnen praten, ne mens zou er van opbeuren en ze zouden ons temninste kunnen zeggen als ze pijn hebben. Ik ken wel enkele meds die je wel aan dieren mag geven (aan honden) dit zijn motilium instant bij overgeven max 3, maar als het na 1 dag niet over gaat naar de vet natuurlijk, ook flagyl bij diarree, mobic voor als ze een ontsteking hebben en buscopan bij krampen. Dit weet ik van mijn dierenarts. Nooit immodium geven dit kan dodelijk zijn voor je huisdier. Mijn hond heeft eens salmonella gekregen van waarschijnlijk niet lang genoeg gebakken kippefilet en had bloederige diarree, daarmee ben ik direct naar de dierenarts geweest. De hond van mijn ventje heeft heel makkelijk verstopte darmen en die krijgt dan buscopan maar ook niet langer dan 1 dag, als het dan niet over is toch naar de dierenarts voor een paar inspuitingen, hij krijgt ook speciale voeding voor gevoelige darmen. 
Hopelijk moet je Biki nog niet aan de cortisone voor zijn artrose en kan hij nog lang mee, anders moet je maar zo'n speciaal hondenkarretje gaan halen, kan hij zo gelijk mee op wandel
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi ... mijn Biki in een karretje steken; zie het al voor me!!  :Big Grin: 
Die blijft daar geen minuut inzitten (westie/terriër).. die is zot van rennen en achter tennisballen aanlopen!!!

Vandaag 'balen' m'n woefkes ... het giet hier en daardoor willen ze niet naar buiten (enkel héél snel om hun behoefte te doen en dan 'sjees' weer naar binnen)  :Wink: 
Heb ze al gezegd dat ze van regen niet smelten, maar ja; dat verstaan ze dus niet hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Allé bij Tom and Co hebben ze zo van die hondenkarretjes, wel cool zelle.... :Big Grin:  ma dat karreken zal er komen als hij vol artrose zit ......
Mijnen shi-tzu heeft een hele garderobe, ja dat is een fragiel manneke zelle  :Confused: . 
Hij heeft een regenjasje, zoals voor deze morgen want hier goot het ook, 2 winterjasjes, een grijs pulleken voor in de herfst en het is een beetje koud, een legerpulleken ook voor nu en dan zijn sokjes hé voor als het sneeuwt, ah en ook nog een fluo jasje voor in de winter als het donker is, dat ze hem zien afkomen  :Wink: , en een petje voor als de zon in zijn ogen schijnt in de zomer assorti met zijn legerpulleken  :Stick Out Tongue: , man man verwent dat dat manneken is 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... kleed jij je hond aan???
Hihi.. ik heb enkel eens een 'jasje' gekocht voor m'n (overleden) malthezerke; maar dat deed ik niet vaak aan; die beestjes kunnen heel wat hebben  :Wink: .

Maar ik sluit niet uit dat m'n volgende woefke (word een shi-tzu  :Big Grin: ) wel een truitje of jasje krijgt ... is zo'n leuk zicht; vooral als ze het zelf leuk vinden  :Wink: !!

Mijn oudste westie (Maxi) vond het vroeger de max om in mijn babypakjes (rompertjes) rond te lopen ... kreeg ze véél aandacht en dat vond ze superleuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vrees dat Biki gaat blijven rondlopen tot ze neervalt, die is héél hard voor zichzelf ...
dat karretje zie ik écht nog niet gebeuren  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Agnes, mijn hondjes worden aangekleed, zeker als ze net geschoren zijn. Dan wilt mijn sam zelfs zonder zijn pulleken niet slapen want dan heeft hij het koud....kruipt altijd onder de dekens als hij het koud heeft en ook als hij het niet koud heeft lol ... ik zal dringend eens achter een pyamaken moeten gaan zoeken voor mijn hondjes 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Onze Heavy eet al sinds hij bij ons is chocola van ons bord mee en eerste wat ik laatst las op een agapornis site was dat agapornissen zoals Heavy absoluut geen chocola mogen eten omdat het dodelijk is. Ale hij eet dat al 12 jaar maar heeft pas de laatste 2 a 3 jaar last van die toevallen en zijn eetpatroon en drink/badder patroon is niet anders geworden. Bij de dierenspeciaalzaak navraag gedaan en op leeftijd van Heavy komt het vaker voor dat deze soort aanvallen/toevallen krijgt ook als ze hun hele leven alleen speciaal vogelvoer en water hebben gehad.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Mijn hond is ook verzot op chocolade en choco, ook al kan dit voor honden dodelijk zijn, maar ja als ze zo zitten te bedelen kan ik het ook niet laten.... mijne agapornis is niet zo oud geworden, dus ik wist dit dus ook niet..... 't was maar om te helpen dat ik dat artikel erop geplaatst heb... en ik geef ook soms es melk aan mijn kat, ze is al zo oud en ze krijgt haar eten op mijn slaapkamer op een bordje 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja wij wisten ook niet zoveel over agapornissen, we hadden wel een miniboekje erover agapornissen erbij gekregen toen we Heavy kochten, maar stond weinig in...
Ja als honden en katten en andere huisdieren iets lekker vinden dan kan je ze dat best wel in kleine hoeveelheid geven vind ik en zeker op hun oude dag  :Wink: 
Artikel is in elk geval interessant!

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi... een pyamake voor de woefkes  :Big Grin: 
De mijne hebben het meestal te warm ... ik merk dat doordat ze op het parket gaan liggen ipv in hun mand... 

Huisdieren en chocola.. haha; de mijne zijn ook zot op een choco-knabbeltje  :Wink: , ik geef ze echter maar heel kleine stukjes!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Soms zie ik op animal planet dat mensen de raarste outfits aandoen bij hun hond of kat, denk dan altijd "arme ziel". Als hond of kat het koud heeft kan ik wel inkomen dat ze iets aan krijgen, maar niet voor alleen de show  :Confused: 
Ja huisdieren en chocola is echt eencombi die bijna altijd dodelijk schijnt te zijn, maar waar de meeste huisdieren zot op zijn, achja kleine stukjes kan wel denk ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het met je eens; kleren voor een hond enkel als ze dat zélf écht leuk vinden ... wat ik soms zie rondlopen is belachelijk!! Vb; deze zomer een yorkie gezien met gelakte nagels en een minizonnebril op ... dat beestje zag er écht niet gelukkig uit; arm zieltje!!

Kleine stukjes choco kan geen kwaad (liefst dan nog pure chocolade), maar een hele reep kan dodelijk zijn!!

----------


## christel1

@Ag en Luus, 
Een yorkie met gelakte nagels en zonnebril ? Dat vind ik er nu wel wat over. Zou ik ook nooit doen met de mijne. 
Ja die regenjasjes komen hier wel van pas, had het hem gisteren aangedaan en deze morgen was het zoek pfff. 
Mijne sam die gaat 's avonds mee naar bed, en die ligt echt sneller onder de dekens dan ik, als hij het te warm heeft komt hij wel es piepen...
Die jasjes gaan aan als het koud is en vriest zoals deze morgen, ik moest wat wachten op de trein en anders zit hij gewoon te bibberen van kou (is nog maar net geschoren), nu wordt het januari voor het scheren en dan is het ook nog koud. 
Vroeger hadden ze chocodrops in de lidl voor honden maar die zijn nu uit het assortiment genomen en die vond hij oh zo lekker. Heb net het avondeten voor de honden gebakken, minuutsteaks (varkens) van bij lidl, ze zullen weer content zijn se, natuurlijk krijgen ze er elk geen halve kilo van, een 150 gram, misschien ben ik een beetje gek ? Mijn kat is gek van tiramisu, komt ze gelijk mee van de pot eten, grappig zicht hoor, die room rond haar snorharen maar mijn bébéken is al 14, mag ze toch nog wat genieten van haar ouwe dag....

----------


## christel1

Mijne cavia Gaby was dol op sla en witloof, ging ik haar dat ook halen hoor, een beetje afwisseling en in de tuin ging ze altijd klavers eten en de bladeren van pissebloemen, ik weet niet hoe ze dat in NL zeggen sorry (gele bloemen) die je veel in de weide vindt

----------


## Agnes574

Paardenbloemen noemen ze dat in NL  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Kon er effe niet opkomen, thanks agnes  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik maak me zorgen om mijn jongste westie (11jr)...
Ze mankt steeds meer met haar rechtervoorpoot... vandaag 's bellen naar de dierenartse...
Artrose, botsplinter,gewrichtsontsteking??? welke onderzoeken zullen nu weer allemaal nodig zijn????? ....................................

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
He wat naar dat je jongste wesstie mank loopt!
Ik hoop dat de dierenarts weet wat het is en er een goede oplossing komt, want een beestje pijn zien hebben is verdrietig!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah wat vervelend! Hoop dat het achteraf allemaal meevalt, mja 11 jaar voor zo'n hondje is al best oud! Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Het beestje is nog enorm levendig en goed voor haar leeftijd; dus voor enkel zo'n zere 'mankepoot' wil ik haar écht niet laten inslapen... een grote operatie zien we echter ook niet meer zitten... vervelend geval  :Frown: 

Thanks voor de reacties!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ai, aggie, dat is helemaal niet fijn voor je hondje en ja een operatie op die leeftijd kan soms meer goed dan kwaad doen, dus misschien ook niet echt aan te raden. Misschien eens mobic proberen, is een med voor mensen maar mag ook voor dieren als ze mank lopen of zo, ontstekingsremmer (weet ik van mijn dierenarts) en anders zal je er toch nog moeten aan geloven, een hondenkarretje en kan hij of zij eruit als hij/zij wilt en heb je er toch nog geniet van en als ze/hij moe is terug erin, kan je er toch misschien nog jaren van genieten..... liefs en kusjes

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes,

heel veel sterkte met je hondje. 11 jaar is nog niet oud. Ook voor je Westie veel beterschap.

Een knuf van mijn oppashond. Woef

----------


## Agnes574

Biki heeft al maanden aan de meloxivet gezeten (ook wel Metacam genoemd = ontstekingsremmer en pijnstiller) ... helpt helaas niets meer  :Frown: 

Merci voor de lieve reacties  :Smile: 
Dikke knuff en Xx

Knuffel terug aan je oppashond Gossie  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
He jammer dat een ontstekingremmer en pijnstiller niet meer werkt voor Biki  :Frown: 
Zorg maar goed voor je lieve woefke, veel liefde doet ook altijd heel goed!

----------


## Luuss0404

Heavy wou vandaag eruit want die was vrijdag er voor het laatst uitgeweest, zijn vliegkunsten zijn echt type stuntpiloot geworden en hij wou badderen dus heb ik hem op mijn arm gezet zodat hij kon drinken en badderen zonder in zijn badderglas te vallen. Is wel moeilijk huishoudelijke dingen doen zo want hij wil bij mij blijven zitten, achja kan ik ook niet te snel zodat ik ook niet mijn rugpijn vererger  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

@ Agnes. Misschien ken je dit al, maar bij artrose zou het kunnen helpen:
http://www.hondenpage.com/honden-enc...-Fortiflex.php

http://www.sashasblend.nl/

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Oki,

Vanavond om medicatie glucosamine (vr de gewrichten/kraakbeen) en pijnstillers (ter verlichting) en do foto's maken.. benieuwd wat daar uit komt > daarna zien we wel verder!
Ik ga straks 's naar je links kijken, thanks!!

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1



----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Wat lief!

Onze kat heeft de sneeuw ook helemaal gevonden! Een paar jaar geleden moest ze er niets van hebben, maar nu wilt ze steeds op het balkon met de sneeuw spelen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hoe was het bij de dierenartse om foto's te maken?

@ Christel,
Lief zeg!

@ Syl,
Haha sjah dieren kunnen daarin ook van mening veranderen  :Wink: 

De buurhond wandelt vol enthousiasme mee door weer en wind en sneeuw, ze vind de sneeuw prachtig! D Noesje was vannacht buiten dus was blij dat ik vanmorgen de deur open deed, maarja ze wou gister niet binnen blijven. Jip (moeder van Noesje en Beertje) sprintte naar buiten toen ik met Juul ging wandelen. Bij terugkomst stond ze echter voor de deur dat ze naar binnen wou. Beertje sprintte naar buiten de bosjes in, Juul erachteraan en renden ze over t veldje heen en weer en toen weer naar binnen. Prachtig om te zien hoe ze beide speelden en hun energi kwijt raakten, binnen gekomen lag Juul op haar kleed en Beertje ging erbij liggen en toen likte Juul haar schoon erg lief!
Vanmiddag rond half 2 door de sneeuwbui/wind met Juul gelopen, die vond het dikke pret, terug gekomen gingen Noesje en Beertje naar buiten, dus rond etenstijd zal ik wel even ze binnenlaten en weer aan de wandel gaan. 
K blijf wel elke keer even met alle diertjes knuffelen en heb net witlo(o)f gekocht voor de cavia, want kon geen hooi vinden alleen normal caviavoer dus even lekkere aanvulling is ze vast blij mee  :Smile: 
Onze Heavy zit in zn kooitje, die is tevreden en ik heb net met hem gespeeld.

----------


## Luuss0404

Zo mijn oppasweekend zit erop, ik vond het erg leuk en zal binnenkrt wel weer oppassen heb ik het idee, maar ik was wel veel tijd kwijt, want de diertjes moeten wandelen, naar binnen/buiten, eten/drinken en liefde hebben. Elke keer als ik ernaar toe ging was ik 1,5 uur kwijt aan de diertjes voor de nodige aandacht. Wel jammer dat Juul hier niet kon zijn, mijn pap voelde zich daar te belabberd voor... wat dat betreft is het wel makkelijk dat wij een vogel hebben, want hoef je niet de deur uit in de kou, je hoeft niet erop te etten dat de katten binnen of buiten zijn en Heavy blijft wel zitten als ik rondloop en huishoudelijke dingen doe, in tegenstelling tot de katten en hond van de buren die voor de voeten gingen lopen voor aaandacht als ik ze eten wou geven ofzo  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb mijnen woef op facebook gezet, sammy smet, allen daarheen, hij heeft nog vriendjes nodig xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Biki woef is naar de specialist geweest ... nekwervels C6 en C7 zijn aan elkaar vergroeid en drukken zo op 't ruggemerg ... niets aan te doen.

Het goede nieuws echter is dat ze met medicatie (hopeopathisch en medisch) wél wat beter kan worden, maar de oude zal ze niet meer worden (ze zal kreupel blijven).

Het allerbelangrijkste is dat ze géén pijn heeft en dat heeft me énorm blij gemaakt!!!

Hoe lang ze nog mee kan... dat ligt aan haarzelf en aan haar voor/achteruitgang van zenuwuitval .. maar ze is een sterke beer, dus ik kan lekker nog van haar blijven genieten!!

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik heb mijnen woef op facebook gezet, sammy smet, allen daarheen, hij heeft nog vriendjes nodig xxx


Voeg me maar toe; agnes574  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
He vervelend dat de nekwervels van Biki aan elkaar zijn gegroeid  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat het met medicatie wel wat beter kan worden en dat Biki geen pijn heeft!
Hopelijk kan je nog een tijdje genieten van je lieve woefke en blijft ze nog even vechten!

Onze Heavy is een oudje maar houdt het lekker vol. Gister was hij eruit, lag hele dag bij mij te slapen in mijn nek en op mijn schoot, op mijn schoot met mijn sjaal over hem heen als dekentje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en 's avonds nadat wij gegeten hadden zat hij onrustig bij mij, dacht dat hij wel wat wou drinken en dat was ook zo en toen ging hij vanaf mijn arm op de kom klimmen en badderen zonder in het kommetje te vallen  :Smile:  Hij sliep ook nog heel lief in mijn broertjes hand, iets wat hij nooit heeft gedaan!
Foto daarvan volgt nog  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Je bent nu toch al gerust gesteld dat Biki geen pijn heeft, dat is toch al een troost, hopelijk kan hij het nog een tijdje volhouden maar met jouw goeie zorgen ben ik er zeker van. 
@Luus, ik wacht vol spanning op de foto van Heavy....
@Aggie, je bent toegevoegd.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Foto staat er hoor  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

ik ga direct es piepen se

----------


## christel1



----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Lieve foto!  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Cool he ons 2 sneeuwmonstertjes ......

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet niet wat te doen met m'n zieke woef ... ze heeft geen pijn, maar kan nauwelijks nog lopen... wat moet ik doen???? Heb haar gister een piepballetje gekocht en daar houdt ze zich graag mee bezig... dan zie je haar lichtjes in haar ogen weer .
Verder rust en slaapt ze en komt er weinig uit dat beestje; maar mss juist goed dat ze 's een paar weken goed rust???
2 jan bel ik terug naar dierenartse; om te vragen wat zij vind en denkt.........

Beestje is vééls te goed om in te laten slapen, maar te slecht om nog écht te genieten van haar leven (was onze atleet/spurter/ballenvanger) .... ik word moe van de zorgen en vooral nog; érg verdrietig; ze heeft geen pijn, maar ook geen spirit.. ik kan haar niet laten inslapen zo; dan heb ik het idee dat ik haar vermoord ..

Ik weet het; het klinkt allemaal raar en verwarrend, maar dat is het ook!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag :Smile: HARTVERSCHEUREND , heel veel sterkte ..... grtjs suske :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Lieve Agnes,
Verdrietig zeg! 
Iedereen heeft rust en slaap nodig om aan te sterken dus waarschijnlijk ook je woefke, misschien ook bijwerking van medicatie?
Heel erg veel sterkte met deze moeilijke beslissing!
Liefs en heeeele dikke knuffel!

----------


## christel1

Geef biki nen dikke lik van zijn vriendjes sammy en capouche xxxxx

----------


## christel1

Mijne sam is deze nacht in het bad gaan slapen, vuurwerk he, daar is hij panisch voor, dus dan maar in de badkamer in het bad gaan zitten tot het voorbij was maar toen ik hem deze morgen zei dat hij in het bad moest springen om zijn poten te wassen, kon hij er echt ineens niet meer in, de sloeber....

----------


## Agnes574

Biki is 11.. maar zou nog jaren meekunnen ...
We hebben het gevoel dat het voor haar niet meer zo moet ... het was altijd de 'atleet' van de 4.. nu 3... tennisballen waren haar leven.. nu zo'n piepballetje gekocht en soms vind ze het leuk daar wat mee te spelen, verder komt er niet veel meer uit dat woefke..
Ze krijgt een amerikaans medicijn;TROCOXIL .. ontstekingsremmend en pijnstillend ... 1 tablet om de 14 dagen en vanaf 7 jan om de maand... zolang werkt het!
Verder krijgt ze iets homeopatisch; Traumeel en dan nog SeraQuinDog ... voor het soepel houden van kraakbeen en gewrichten..maar er komt maar geen verbetering (

Dierenartse zei het tijd te geven... na héél véél rust zou ze mss wat beterder worden... nu kan ze echter niet meer staan, lopen, etc... ik bel ma dierenartse weer... Biki gaat progressief achteruit en ik wil met haar bespreken wat te doen en waar op te letten om te zien of en wanneer het 'genoeg' is ... ik ben er superslecht van en het blijft tollen in m'n hoofd.. wil ook niet dat 't beestje afziet (mr pijn heeft ze dus niet)... niet enkel pijn is dus een reden om een woef in te laten slapen... voel me er zo rot bij!!
Ma eerst 's bellen en dan zien we wel verder!!

Gelukkig nieuwjaar iedereen en geniet van het nieuwe jaar!!
Xx Ag 

Ps; hier viel het mee qua vuurwerk .. tv hard gezet en onze Maxi heeft er GELUKKIG nauwelijks last van gehad; flinke meid!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Gekke Sam ook  :Wink:  Wel in bad kruipen als hij angstig is maar wegvluchten als hij daadwerkelijk in bad moet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Agnes,
Heel veel sterkte lieverd!
Lijkt me niet makkelijk om je lieve Biki die altijd zo energiek was ineens zo afgetakeld te zien!
Hopelijk krijg je morgen meer duidelijkheid van de dierenartse zodat je een goede beslissing kan maken!
Dikke knuffel!

Onze Heavy ging het nieuwe jaar in met een epileptische aanval, mijn broertje was gelukkig thuis om hem te helpen. Heavy slaapt amper meer in zijn kooi omdat hij anders steeds omvalt en zijn krachten nodig heeft om te blijven zitten/hangen, dus als hij eruit is slaapt hij hele dagen door op onze schoten...

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, spijtig dat je biki zo ziet achteruit gaan, maar soms zijn er geen opties meer, hopelijk voor jou trekt hij het nog een tijdje en slaat de medicatie toch aan. Heb ook een hond moeten afgeven toen hij 10,5 was, lever kapot maar ik mag zeggen, tosca heeft een mooi leven gehad bij ons en daar hou ik me aan vast. Altijd binnen gezeten, nooit buiten moeten slapen, lekker eten, drinken en een warme zetel om in te liggen en ze heeft mijne sam goed opgevoed, dat zijn de herinneringen die ik er aan heb en die zijn me dierbaar. 
@Luus, lijkt me niet leuk voor Heavy om zo het nieuwe jaar in te gaan, arm vogeltje. 
Ik zal blij zijn als het gedonderd van de trekbommetjes voorbij is, gisteren 2 bange honden die niet buiten durfden, resultaat, mijne sam die deze nacht rondjes aan het draaien was, wij noemen dit zijn kakkeldans, ventje is er wakker van geworden en heeft de deur naar het terras dan opengezet waar hij een dikke drol heeft gelegd. Nu daarjuist gingen we naar het park en 't was weer patat, juist aangekomen ging er al een bommetje af en ze wilden terug naar huis, echt niet leuk meer. En het is nog een week verlof, dus dan krijgen we de honden 's avonds niet meer buiten....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He vervelend dat ze bij jullie nog bommetjes afsteken waardoor de honden niet buiten willen zijn!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Deze avond heeft mijn ventje me naar huis gebracht en zijn we langs een veldbaantje zonder verlichting gaan wandelen, met een zaklamp zodat we zagen waar we liepen, geen bommetjes gehoord, dus een rustige wandeling, tot rond 10 uur deze avond was het hier rustig, dan zijn ze terug begonnen met bommetjes gooien en wist mijne sam weer niet meer waar kruipen van schrik. Voor mij mogen ze heel die handel verbieden. Ja ok dat er vuurwerk is in grote steden maar dat duur max een half uurtje maar de vrije verkoop aan particulieren zouden ze voor mij mogen verbieden, las in de krant dat er 2 NL tieners dood zijn gegaan door vuurwerk, wat ik heel erg vind. In België is er een huis afgebrand door een vuurwerkpijl die op een rieten dak is gevallen, dus huis in de fik en de brandverzekering zal niet tussenkomen want het waren de bewoners zelf die ze aangestoken hadden. Hopelijk is het deze nacht rustig en kan mijne sam slapen, hij zal wel onder de deksels kruipen dan hoort hij het niet....
Kissies

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn dat het gister een rustige avondwandeling werd voor de woefkes  :Smile: 
Ja bij ons in de buurt waren ze gisteravond ook weer bezig met rotjes en strijkers en vuurpijlen...begon al weken geleden, hoop dat het nu afgelopen is! Hopelijk heeft Sam lekker kunnen slapen!

Onze Heavy sliep gister de hele dag bij mij en gisteravond werd hij inene weer levendig, kwam er weer geluid uit en ging hij druk zijn veertjes poetsen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Levendige Heavy!! Leuk om te horen!!

Onze honden zijn ook niet zot van vuurwerk .... ééntje kruipt in 't kleinste hoekje al bibberend en hypernerveus... heb haar ooit 's onder een boiler vandaan mogen 'sleutelen'; ze had zich muurvast gezet!!!

Heb sms gestuurd naar dierenartse.. werkt beter als proberen bellen... en haar alle details doorgegeven over hoe Biki nu is; zo kan ze eerst zelf even nadenken en eventueel dingen opzoeken en als ze dan belt weet ik meteen meer .... vrees dat er géén méér meer is...  :Frown: 

Dit wordt een rotweek vrees is; in laten slapen (na een héél mooi leven >>zoals Christel al vermeldde ivm haar Tosca<<, maar te kort vind ik), laten cremeren en m'n ogen uithuilen...

En daarbij dan nog kijken naar de reacties van de 2 overgeblevenen ... die 2 zijn zot van Biki (één ziet haar als haar puppy en de ander is er verliefd op  :Wink: )
.................................................. .................................................. ...............
....................................... Wordt vervolgd!

Mijn excuses voor het zo weinig aanwezig zijn hier ... ben hele dagen op internet aant zoeken vr eventuele oplossing Biki en eigen gezondheidsproblemen....... SORRY!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Meeste honden zijn niet zo dol op vuurwerk, wel apart dat je een van je woefkes onder de boiler vandaan moest toveren!
Heel veel sterkte vanavond, morgen en de komende tijd!
Mijn gedachten zijn bij jou en Biki!
Heel veel sterkte en een hele dikke knuffel!

----------


## Agnes574

Biki is op 4 jan om ongeveer 21u ingeslapen.. en op 5jan s'morgens gecremeerd... we missen haar hier allemaal!!
Zo van die kleine dingen doen pijn; tennisballen en piepballen vinden.. haar heerlijke 'geeuw-geluiden'...etc.. het zal moeten slijten voor zowel ons volwassenen als voor de overige 2 woefs... die doen anders als normaal ... ze zullen 't ook wel beseffen...

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Verdrietig dat je Biki hebt moeten laten inslapen!
Ja huisdieren voelen dat echt aan als een van hun maatjes er ineens niet meer is en gedragen zich de eerste tijd ook anders, wat dat aangaat zijn het net mensen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Sterkte met het gemis van Biki en het geven van een plekje!

Liefs!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Sterkte lieve meid!!

----------


## christel1

Lieve Aggie, 
Bikkie zal nu gelukkig zijn in de hondenhemel, hij zal gezelschap hebben van mijn Tosca, Rani, Flos, Flodder, Gaby en Dicky. Wees zeker, hij is heel gelukkig geweest bij jou, laat je tranen maar vloeien en de andere woefkes zullen zich wat verloren voelen, die missen hun maatje ook.... ik voel met je mee ....

----------


## Luuss0404

Onze Heavy is merkbaar oud, maar met alle slaap die hij op onze schoten krijgt heeft hij genoeg kracht om af en aan gezellig te willen spelen, te fluiten of zijn leven ervan af hangt (jaja competitie met de vogels buiten en met muziek binnen) en om zich als aasgiertje te gedragen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Eergister was hij met alle kracht en moeite op het bord van mijn broertje gevlogen omdat hij graag een hapje brood en hagelslag wou  :Big Grin:  
Jaja het is allemaal niet zo goed wat hij wil eten en eet maar hij is gelukkig zo en dat gaan we hem niet ontnemen!

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi; ik las iets over een getrimde Sammeke??
De mijne kunnen ook raar doen als ze van de kapper komen; dan voelen ze zich idd naakt en een paar dagen wat ongemakkelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

ja ja ons sammeken is getrimd, die ziet er weer 2 kilo lichter uit met zijn korte haartjes. Eergisteren nacht had hij het zo koud dat hij zijn pull aan wou om te gaan slapen, anders kan die moeilijk slapen, zoals wij als we het koud hebben, maar 's morgens is hij zonder pulletje wakker geworden, hoe diene sloeber dat uitgedaan heeft onder de dekens, ik snap er geen jota van

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... Sammeke Houdini  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ja zo kan je het stellen, deze nacht heeft hij goed liggen snurken naast mijn oren, amai, ik zal hem ook eens snoreeze of silence geven...

----------


## Agnes574

Die silence heeft mij niet geholpen zegt m'n vriend  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik vind dat héérlijk; zo'n knorrend beestje naast me > daar word ik vrolijk van en val ik van in slaap  :Big Grin:  ... mijn malthezerke deed dat altijd.. hoe luider hij knorde hoe liever ik het had  :Wink: .. mis die beestjes ; Snoopy en Biki....

----------


## christel1

Bij mij helpt die snoreeze wel, zegt mijn dochter... het smaakt naar munt eigenlijk... maar mijne sam kan ik toch niet missen zelle als ik ga slapen... lekker warm samen onder de dekens.... Ik kan het geloven dat je je Snoopy en Biki mist... Ik was daarjuist in een zaak waar ze veel dierendinges verkopen, maar wat ik zoek, een draagzak voor mijn hond, heb ik niet gevonden, nochtans het moet bestaan hoor, eigenlijk is het zo'n draagzak dat ik zoek gelijk voor baby's in te zetten maar dan voor mijn hond in mee te pakken of als we naar het bos gaan en er kwets zich ene dat ik die dan niet in mijn armen moet dragen maar in een zak op mijn borst of rug, dat is makkelijker

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil m'n volgende woefke ook graag bij me in de buurt (naast of in m'n bed) ... maar er is er nog één hier dan wss; de cairnterriër die nu 6 jr is ... en dan slapen die beestjes graag samen beneden (ze mogen overal slapen; zelfs in de zetel) ... we zullen wel zien!

De woefs hebben vandaag een 'lui-zijn-dag' ... ze zijn een kwartier buiten geweest, hebben het rotweer buiten gezien en liggen nu weer te slapen in de zetel; daar krijgen we ze enkel nog uit als ze nodig moeten; met dit weer willen ze niet naar buiten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Voor die draagtas; Ik ben laatst bij 'Dreambaby' binnen geweest voor een geboortegeschenk ... daar heb ik van die zakken gezien die je ook voor uwe Sammeke kunt gebruiken!!
Mss een idee??
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Haha apart dat Sam zijn pulletje heeft uitgetrokken  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Kan me voorstellen dat je je beide lieve woefkes mist!
Dat jou woefkes niet buiten willen in de natte regen begrijp ik prima, onze hond wou dan juist naar buiten zodat hij lekker stinkend thuis kon komen en dan niet in bad wou was altijd grote moeite  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Hoezo, regent het in Gent ? Hier in Brussel is het wel bewolkt maar zacht, wel veel wind maar geen regen.... 
@Ja mijne sammy is een geval apart zeg ik dan altijd, een groot koekiemonster, kan diep in slaap liggen tot hij een papiertje van een koek hoort ritselen dan is hij er als de kippen bij om toch een stukje te krijgen hoor en de andere kabouter pouche die hoort ook enkel maar als hij het wil... die denkt elke keer als je je rechtzet dat het wandeltijd is... en als hij vuil is springt hij zelf in het bad, met kledij en alles aan 
Oei, mijn woefkes hebben een regenjasje van phaedra hoste (te verkrijgen bij zoomart) en dan gaan ze wel graag wandelen hoor en ze zijn helemaal niet duur en je kan ze makkelijk in de was steken, echt een aanrader Agnes, ik heb altijd heel sam zijn garderobe mee als ik bij Marc kom of als we op vakantie gaan... 
Kissies

----------


## Agnes574

Het regende in Gent ja  :Wink: .

Mijn terriërs doe ik geen kleren aan; die hebben het altijd te warm en ze staan met een dikke wintervacht, dus ze hebben 't buiten zéker niet koud  :Wink: .

M'n volgende woefke (later) ..tsja, die ga ik vertroetelen als een baby  :Big Grin: .
Een shi-tzu pup  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal je verwittigen als mijne sam es mag vader worden xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Graag; zéker doen!!  :Big Grin: 
Sammeken is écht een mooie hond!!

----------


## Agnes574

Straks ga ik een wandelingetje maken met de woefs ... het is zo'n héérlijk weer met dat zonnetje!!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Leuk verhaaltje tussen jullie over pups....ja mijn Bhody ( hondje) is een kruising tussen een shi-tzu en matheser...een prachtig diertje als puppie, dan wil je er meerrrrrrr

mooi weer zoals je zegt Agnes...schitterend maar wel een koude wind hier in Zwolle...

ach wat grappig christel al die kleertjes mee voor je hond en dat gekraak van een papiertje voor de dieren...ja de mijne is òòk verzot op iets lekkers....tja mijn eigen schuld, maar ja soms is het wel lief om te zien dat ze kunnen smikkelen van een stukje brood met gebakken ei of iets anders toch?  :Big Grin:  jammie...

----------


## anMa

Wie weet hoelang het duurt voordat eitjes van zebravisjes uitkomen en wat je dan ermee moet doen hoe ze op te kweken?
Miijn visjes hebben geloof ik eitjes gelgd
Nee ik weet t haast wel zeker
Maar eigenlijk wil ik geen groot aquarium meer aanschaffen
Ze zitten nu in een klein bakje en hebben het dus naar hun zin 
Een beetje te goed naar hun zin blijkbaar
Ik vind het ook zielig om ze die eitjes te laten opeten
Dit was dus niet de bedoeling van mijn aquariumhobby
Een paar wil ik er wel hebben maar geen 100
Jeetje wat nu weer?
Wie weet wat ik het beste kan doen
Groetjes anMa
Ps het zijn makkelijke visjes ze hoeven geen verwarming dus dat is het probleem niet
 :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Anma,
Zijn de eitjes inmiddels uitgekomen? 

Onze Heavy heeft vorig weekend ook heerlijk van het zonnetje genoten bij ons op schoot  :Smile: 

Kijk hoe schattig hij bij mn broer ligt  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

De eitjes zijn niet uitgekomen
Ik snap het niet helemaal want ik kon ze ook niet vinden
Misschien geen eitjes maar ik ben toch niet gek(bekende uitspraak)
Nu zit een visje in de hoek en de andere pest hem 
Als die uit het hoekje kwam werd die door de andere weer terug in de hoek gedreven.
Nu heb ik de zielige vis in t andere aquarium gezet bij de gupjes en de chinese danio 'S

Als die zich daar prettig voelt dan zit die daar goed en kan die blijven
De andere agressieve vis zit nu alleen
Dat vind ik dus ook weer niet leuk
Ik wil geen zebravisjes erbij kopen want ik wil uiteindelijk maar 1 aquariumpje en niet nog meer kommen of bakjes met apart zittende probleemvissen :Confused:

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  zoveel vriendschap ....dat voel je zo op foto  :Wink:  een verwend jochie ....  :Smile:  

@ anMa  :Smile:  jij hebt een full-time job met de visjes ..haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ik ben dol op dieren, vooral honden, heb ze ook gehad,
maar nu.................ik ben een honden trauma aan het ontwikkelen.....
dat zit zo;
mijn achterburen hebben een waakse herdershond, op zich geen probleem maar ze laten m al ongeveer 6.30 uur in de tuin, nou je snapt het wel.....wij klaarwakker van het geblaf,
het duurt maar een kwartier maar daarna kan ik niet meer slapen..dus s,avonds ga ik al slapen met gedachten wanneer die hond gaat blaffen, dus als ik om 5 uur ff wakker word dan is het eerste wat ik doe op de wekker kijken hoeveel tijd ik nog kan slapen......................maar zo werkt het bij mij niet, lig dan half te dommelen tot drama hond begint......
vorig jaar zat hij de hele dag in de tuin te blaffen en we zijn er toen geweest om te praten over de overlast.
nu dus alleen nog even heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel vroeg,
ben echt oververmoeid van hun hond/of het gedrag van deze mensen.
doppen in oren, en enz ; mmaar niets helpt!

----------


## christel1

Siets, ik heb zo ook een buren gehad, de hele dag zat die duitse herdershond in de tuin en maar blaffen, op een avond was ik het zo moe dat ik een emmer water over zijn hoofd gegoten heb... maar dat was ook niet echt de oplossing. Het is nu echt een kwestie van je hond opvoeden. De mijne dienen blaft nooit, er mag 100 man aan mijn tuin passeren die doet niks.... ja zitten kwispelen met zijn staartje om gewreven te worden. En als er 1 van de twee blaft dan knijp ik gewoon hun muil eventjes toe maar daar ben jij niet mee geholpen. Enkel de wijkagent verwittigen kan je doen dat hij eens met die mensen gaat praten, ik denk dat dat de enige oplossing zal zijn...

----------


## sietske763

ha chris......ik heb er ook over nagedacht om weer even naar hun toe te gaan...........
maar ik denk (en mensen met mij) dat je niet mag klagen en niets kan bereiken omdat het een normale opsta tijd is voor mensen met een vroege baan.
in de winter word ik vaak wakker van het geluid van het krabben van auto,s die onder het ijs zitten.............daar heb ik niet veel last van en trouwens je kan niet zeggen dat ze te vroeg zijn om te gaan werken.........
dus denk dat dit met die hond hetzelfde is............

goed van jou dat je op je dieren let.............
kan je niet vaak zeggen van mensen...

----------


## anMa

Hallo Sietske
Wat vreselijk voor je dat je door de hond van de buren geen goede nachtrust meer hebt
Er staat toch iets in de wet over tijden waarop je honden mogen blaffen in de tuin?
Helemaal zeker weet ik t niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): maar ikdacht dat voor 8 uur in de morgen dat niet mag
Anders even vragen aan de wijkagent
Sterkte ermee
Groetjes anMa

----------


## gossie

Hoi Sietske,

lijkt me zeer lastig zo'n Herdershond als "achterbuur". het lijkt mij dat je nu ook weer moet aangeven dat jullie er last van hebben. Hoe is het met hun naaste buren? Hebben die ook last.? Misschien moeten ze de hond dan ook 's morgens vroeg echt uitlaten en niet in de tuin!!!

Ik wens jou en je man veel sterkte toe.

----------


## christel1

Een herdershond heeft ruimte en loop nodig, dat is niet genoeg dat dat beest gewoon eens de tuin in mag en dan nog zit te blaffen op zo'n onchristelijk uur... De buren kunnen er toch ook eventjes mee gaan wandelen 's morgens ? Dan staan ze maar een half uurtje vroeger op, moest ik ook doen toen ik nog ging werken en een hond had... en mijn ventje die staat 's morgens ook een half uur vroeger op om nog met zijn hond te gaan wandelen voor hij naar zijn werk vertrekt...

----------


## sietske763

ik kan natuurlijk ook aanbieden dat ik op een christelijk tijdstip hun hond wel wil uitlaten...........
niemand heeft last van die hond omdat ze allemaal al op zijn om te gaan werken..
en ik kan echt niet zo vroeg wakker zijn, dan zijn mn pillen nog niet uitgeslapen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Sietske.... :Wink: 
Balen zeg van die hond...doet die het nog?.( blaffen)..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr moeilijk om een oplossing te vinden als de buren zelf niet meewerken....bah
mijn hondje Bhody kan òòk veel blaffen en daar baal ik dan giga van...als hij een kat ziet, of vogels of whatever wat ik "niet"zie....als ik 's morgens aangekleed ben, dàn doe ik pas de balkondeuren open voor frisse lucht, als hij dan blaft dan kan ik hem gelijk op zijn donder geven...ik vindt het irritant en probeer het af te leren, maar dat lukt niet zo goed, Bhody is hèèl fel!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik pak hem bij zijn nekvel of ik sla met een opgerolde folder. :Big Grin: ..mensen moeten geen last hebben vna mijn hond, maar eventjes blaffen is oke, maar "meer" niet!!!  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte ermee Sietske...rot voor je, het ligt echt aan die mensen....

wat geweldig dat jou honden zo stil zijn Christel....goed zeg..... :Big Grin: 

AnMa: ach wat een gedoe met je leuke vissen...ik weet ook niet hoe dat werkt...ik hoop dat je eruit komt...wel goed dat je die ene zielige vis hebt gered door hem in een ander zwembadje te doen... :Wink: 

Luuss: je hebt een bijzondere vogel...zo lief bij je broer...vertederend.... :Embarrassment: 

Dag Suske: heb je ook huisdieren of heb je genoeg aan je eigen liefhebbende knuffel beer  :Big Grin:  doegieeeeeeee

----------


## Suske'52

@ elisabeth  :Smile:  ja 2 poezen ..wiske... witte kat - suske... zwarte kat ...haha ...al een 12 jaar een poedel hond gehad, 19 jaar is hem geworden ....en mijn grote knuffelbeer, breed en groot .....en 't is een knuffelbeer ..... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dat probleem gehad met een ex; die had 2 rotweillers die constant blaften; ben er overspannen van geworden en vele buren met mij en relatie is er door stuk gegaan!

----------


## christel1

Ik zou zeggen, zet de muziek keiluid aan buiten als zij willen gaan slapen ? Misschien begrijpen ze het dan eindelijk wel ???? En als ze komen aanbellen dat de muziek te hard staat dan kan je antwoorden dat jij niet kan slapen van de muziek die hun hond maakt 's morgens... misschien gaan ze dan eens nadenken. 
En ja mijne sam is heel braaf, hij zag deze week het hondje van de buren in onze tuin (kinderen hebben mijn tuinhekken afgebroken en er moet nog een nieuw komen), ja hij heeft eens gejankt omdat hij erbij wou zijn maar niet geblaft, want dan weet hij dat hij naar zijn donder krijgt... maar mijn vorige hond blafte ook nooit, en Tosca was niet echt de mama van mijne sam maar ze heeft hem wel manieren geleerd, geen piskes, geen kakjes en zeker niet blaffen in huis... verder is hij wel rotverwend maar dat nemen we er dan maar gezellig bij..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Anma,
Misschien hebben ze de eitjes opgegeten?
Lief dat je het ene visje in een andere aqua hebt gedaan  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Ja onze vogel is verwend  :Embarrassment:  Maar ale hij is oud en een schatje!

@ Sietske,
Geef je buren op voor de dog whisperer! Misschien kan Cesar Millan de baasjes wat verstand bijbrengen  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Idd fijn dat jij op je woefkes let  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ja gelijk heb je dat je niet wil dat de buren er last van hebben... 

@ Agnes,
Amai das ook wat dat jij en de buren dol werden van die 2 honden van je ex  :EEK!: 

Mijn heavy is vandaag weer lekker mee geweest de tuin in ^_^ Eerst ging hij ranja drinken uit een ijsglas, daarna at hij wat vlokken van mijn bord en daarna gingen we de tuin in, het is net een mens  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Vandaag de schrik van mijn leven meegemaakt.... we waren aan het werken in ons nieuwe huis boven op de slaapkamers en ik had het venster opengezet om het stof buiten te laten maar er moest een deur losgeschroeft worden... mijn stiefhondje Capouche heeft een heilige schrik van lawaai en hij hoorde een boenk en is door het raam gesprongen van het eerste verdiep en is 3,5 meter lager terecht gekomen op de grond.... ik gilde het uit want ik had hem zien springen... en daarna hoorden we hem echt huilen. Wij naar beneden gespurd en hij stond nog recht maar met zijn poot omhoog... Heb hem direct opgenomen en zijn naar de eerste dierenarts gereden in Lokeren, maar die kon geen foto's nemen maar wist wel dat het gebroken was. Heeft dan een spalk aan gebracht en een wonde aan zijn bil dichtgeniet. Deze avond dan naar mijn vet gereden en die kan foto's nemen, botje gebroken op 2 plaatsen... maar het moet niet geopereerd worden. Hij had dood kunnen zijn moest hij op zijn rug terechtgekomen zijn... was hij deze morgen zo gelukkig met zijn grote tuin.. nu wordt het 6 weken spalk.... en we gaan net op verlof begin juni naar de Ardennen, dus geen grote wandelingen voor hem en voor niemand. Als je het niet aan je hart hebt dan had je het dan wel, ik zie hem nog altijd springen voor mijn ogen. Dat beeld gaat niet uit mijn gedachten.. Hij ligt nu wel op bed te slapen, hij zal nog in schock zijn... maandag terug naar de vet voor controle en om te zien of zijn spalk nog goed zit... wat een dag vandaag, niet te doen, ben er echt onderste boven van... Doodmoe van al de emoties, mijn ventje kreeg het ook heel moeilijk.... Nogal goed dat ze niet alle twee de kamer uitgesprongen zijn en dat het maar 1 pootje is dat gebroken is... maar 't is een reutje he en die plast op 3 poten, dat gaat nog wat worden.. maar het beestje ziet af en daar maak ik me meer ongerust over... arme sloeber

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: hey lieverd wat een verhaal, wat een drama  :Frown:  gatverdamme, ik lees het en krijg er gewoon kippenvel van wat je schrijft en wat je hondje Capouche ( stief) is overkomen....verschrikkelijk.....brrrrrrrrr gelukkig is hij nu verzorgd en konden jullie gelijk geholpen worden bij de dierenarts....tjonge wat een ongeluk, plotseling ben je niet meer blij...wat hèèrlijk dat het hondje nog leeft, maar helaas moet hij het gips nog even om houden aan zijn poot....ach de arme stakker...ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte met het dier èn met de schrik om hem/haar....verwen maar lekker....
succes in het nieuwe huis maar weer.... :Embarrassment:  hopenlijk kan de poot goed genezen...het kost tijd!!!! Tjeetje mina.... :Wink: 

Liefs van Elisa en een dikke knuffel voor jullie allen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Het arme beestje en jij zo geschrokken
Ik wens jullie veel beterschap en sterkte om van de schrik te bekomen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Verwen dat lieverdje maar goed en veel lieverd!!
Sterkte en beterschap vr capouchke!!

Ik weet dat dat beeld niet uit je hoofd gaat ... onze zwarte cairn is paar jaar geleden aangevallen geweest door een stephord ; voor mijn ogen heeft die hond m'n zwarte dropje bijna doodgemaakt ... niemand had verwacht dat hij het zou overleven; maar hij heeft een zéér grote beschermengel gehad en is er helemaal bovenop gekomen!!
10 dagen kritiek in de dierenkliniek gelegen; 10 dagen vol zenuwen en verdriet .. en toen het wonder ... met véél zorg en steun hebben we hem kunnen laten genezen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Amai, Aggie dat is ook niet niks... erg he dat dat moet gebeuren.... Heb je de eigenaar verantwoordelijk kunnen stellen voor de kosten die je gemaakt hebt voor je hond ? Want een dierenkliniek is niet goedkoop he.... Als hij het daarna goed stelde zal je wel opgelucht zijn zeker ???? xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

Jeetje Christel! Dat lijkt me echt afschuwelijk.
Wij hebben het een keer met onze kat gehad, wij wonen op 3 hoog en hebben aan 2 kanten een balkon. We stonden op het balkon wat brood op het gras te gooien voor de eendjes. De kat zag een vogel en die glipte zo van het balkon af! Die is toen 3 hoog naar beneden gevallen op de stenen! Was echt een wonder dat ze enkel wat afgeschaafde nageltjes had!
Succes met Capouche, verwen m maar lekker! Op dit soort momenten besef je pas echt hoeveel je geeft om een huisdier!

----------


## christel1

ja dat maakt hier deel uit van het gezin he... en je houdt daarvan met heel je hart en je blijt je een oog uit als er iets mee is...

----------


## Agnes574

> Amai, Aggie dat is ook niet niks... erg he dat dat moet gebeuren.... Heb je de eigenaar verantwoordelijk kunnen stellen voor de kosten die je gemaakt hebt voor je hond ? Want een dierenkliniek is niet goedkoop he.... Als hij het daarna goed stelde zal je wel opgelucht zijn zeker ???? xxx


Lieve Cristel,
Dat was idd érg intens en heb er zéker een jaar nachtmerries van gehad... Kan het nog steeds zo voor me zien en 't er weer moeilijk mee krijgen!!
De eigenaar idd verantwoordelijk kunnen stellen en via de verzekering alles terugbetaald gekregen! Was meer dan 2000 aan operaties en verblijf!!!

De politie had die 'aanvallende hond' ver doodgeschoten omdat hij zich moeilijk liet vangen (agressief door in 't nauw gedreven te worden), maar gelukkig heeft de eigenaar die hond kunnen pakken en na in de combi proces verbaal te laten opmaken 'm mee naar huis genomen... de hond was uitgebroken... tja, een hek van een meterke is niets voor zo'n hond hé en hij heeft aangevallen doordat hij vroeger zélf al 's aangevallen was geweest!

De politie is ook bij ons geweest om te vragen of we die hond wilden laten inslapen... mijn vriend wilde dat zéker, maar ik heb NEE gezegd ... waarom?
Het is niet de schuld van die hond dat hij kon uitbreken en onze hond heeft aangevallen; de eigenaars zijn schuldig!!! 
Ik heb gezegd tegen de politie; als er binnen een week een hogere omheining staat en de eigenaar met de hond naar de hondenschool gaat, zodat die hond beter met andere honden om kan gaan int vervolg wil ik die hond niet laten inslapen ... daar waren de eigenaars mee akkoord en érg blij mee. We hebben ze nooit gezien, maar het hek stond er binnen een week (min 2 meter hoog) en hopelijk zijn ze naar de hondenschool gegaan... zal wel, de politie heeft dat opgevolgd.

Mijn vriend is echter nog steeds wraakzuchtig; als hij die hond nog 's los ziet lopen rijd hij er over zegt hij ... maar zie hem dat nog niet uitvoeren > ook een grote dierenvriend!
Héél de buurt was naar buiten gekomen, velen hebben alles gezien en tot op vandaag komen ze Loco een aai geven of een woordje spreken .. dat het echt een wonder is dat hij er helemaal bovenop is gekomen  :Wink: .

In het begin, als het net gebeurd was, heb ik tegen de politie gezegd; kom volgende week maar 's langs; nu zijn we te emotioneel om goed te oordelen.
En dat was 't beste ook ... op dat moment zelf hadden wij beiden die hond zelf afgemaakt!!!! Ik ben niet zo voor die rassen, maar ik weet dat er achter die hond mensen staan die van dat beest houden (mocht dat niet het geval geweest zijn en dat beest bijv verwaarloosd zijn had ik mss anders geoordeeld); die mensen hadden kids die ook dol zijn op die hond ... dus ja; m'n goedheid laten spreken!

Het is in ieder geval een periode om te vergeten; wat hebben wij afgezien!
Dagen niet geslapen; onzekerheid of Loco 't zou halen, daarna zijn revalidatie (ook ver geen slaap ... hij mocht niet bewegen > hebben hem in zo'n kinderpark gestoken en er constant bij gebleven, dag en nacht), maar gelukkig ging hij zéér snel de beterende kant op !!

Helaas was Loco daarna ook niet meer te vertrouwen met andere honden; hij stelde zich zo dominant op dat de andere hond agressief werd (met zijn 'broer' en 'zussen' was er gelukkig geen enkel probleem) ... dit gaat echter stapje voor stapje beter; we trainen hem met de honden uit de buurt!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hopelijk herstelt Capouche snel! Verwen hem maar lekker!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je zwarte dropje herstelde en dat je de eigenaar aansprakelijk kon stellen!

@ Syl,
Ze zeggen altijd dat een kat op der pootjes land en jou kat is daar het bewijs van  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mijn Heavy is mijn babytje, slaapt zoveel mogelijk in mijn schoot als ik thuis ben, eet stukjes brood, vlokken of kaas mee van mijn bord en dronk net al ananas/guavesap uit mijn glas... soms is het ook net een mens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ik hoop dat je nog hèèl lang mag genieten van jou bijzondere vogel met de naam Heavy....prachtig dier en het geeft veel liefde.... :Embarrassment: 
toch fijn en gezellig zo'n huisdier....bij ellende weet een mens weer hoe lief ze kunnnen zijn...als ik iedereen over zijn huisdieren hoor praten of ik zie een foto dan krijg je vanzelf zin in meer dieren in je huis.... :Big Grin:  een mooi gegeven....

----------


## Luuss0404

Elisabeth,
Wij genieten al 12,5 jaar van onze gekke, schattige Heavy en aan zijn wilskracht om door te gaan zal het in elk geval niet liggen en aan onze verzorging vast ook niet  :Wink: 
Ooit wou ik geen vogel, maar zou hem nu missen als hij er niet meer zal zijn en pap wou hem Punky noemen maar dat vond ik geen goed idee, dus werd het Heavy sinds we hier allemaal wel van Heavy Metal houden en pap iets met muziek wou  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ja een huisdier is toch erg fijn, groot of klein, ze zijn allemaal schattig  :Smile: 
We willen hier ook wel een hond maarja we zijn zo vaak weg dat het beter is dat we er geen hebben en ik wil best meer huisdieren maarja eerst maar even andere zaken en ach we hebben al een geweldig huisdier  :Big Grin: 
Hoe is het met jou Bhody?

----------


## sietske763

ik zou wel een papagaai willen,
mijn zusje heeft er een, een grijze roodstaart, onvoorstelbaar wat zo,n vogel allemaal kan.
en het lijkt me ook erg gezellig als je alleen bent, je hebt altijd wat te kletsen met haar vogel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Gweldig dat Heavy al zo oud is, hopenlijk mag je er nog lang van genieten...
Bhody is 2 jaar oud...het is een gezeglijk, lief, ondeugend en speels hondje....als hij in een bos los mag lopen dan is hij gelukkig....lekker rennen, vrijheid daar houd hij wel van...haha wie niet?  :Big Grin:  

Sietske: Ja een vogel lijkt mij òòk fantastisch en hèèl knus...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ghehe ja die kunnen wat afkletsen ls je ze dat vroeg leert  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ja geweldig dat Heavy zo oud is  :Smile:  Normaal worden deze vogeltjes zo'n 10 jaar oud, dus hij doet enorm zijn best  :Wink: 
Bhody is dus nog een jonkie, leuk! Ja heerlijk lekker rennen, springt hij ook zo het water in?
Hond van een vriend van me ging liggen in elke plas die ze tegenkwam  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn Maxi gaat ook liggen in elke plas die ze tegenkomt  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Haha lol... onze hond ging alleen t water in als we toestemming gaven, tenzij mn moeder ermee liep dan sprong hij zo overal in  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Altijd lekker verkoeling, minder als ze dan helemaal vies zijn van de modder maarja  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

mijne sam ziet ne plas en hij moet erin, hoe je het ook draait of keert, als hij water ziet is hij verloren, zelfs een modderplas, gaat hij nog lekker liggen in rollen ook.....leuk is anders zeker als hij daarna nog de wagen in moet.... er ligt wel een deken in dat regelmatig gewassen wordt.... en hij ook natuurlijk

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Altijd een avontuur dus om Sam uit te laten  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ach zowel de deken als Sam kunnen gewassen worden  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

ah met mijne sam mag je overal komen, tenminste toch éne keer, daarna is zijn naam al gemaakt....... maar 't is toch nen brave sloeber zelle

----------


## Suske'52

vndg het mezennestje vd. muur gehaalt ....verleden week hoorde we het tsjilp elke dag feller ....mezenouders kwamen elk om beurt met rupsjes ..volle bedrijvigheid ....deze morgen muistil  :Confused: , kastje open gedaan ....er lagen 8 mezenjongskens dood.. :EEK!:  mezenouders vliegen nog op en aan ...ik denk dat het aantal te groot was ??  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
beroemd beestje dus  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Ah wat sneu zeg!  :Frown:  
Denk inderdaad dat het aantal te groot was...

----------


## christel1

ja ja hij heeft een groot ego, als ik het zo mag noemen maar zo lief en braaf, soms te braaf denk ik dan soms....

----------


## anMa

Wat jammer Suske van de meesjes
Maar hopen dat als het kastje weer schoon is dat ze opnieuw een nestje maken
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Wat jammer van de meesjes!!!
Wij hebben een haag rond ons huis staan en daar zitten verschillende nestjes in nu.. een getjilp van jewelste (leuk om naar te luisteren  :Wink: ), mijn vriend mag pas de haag doen als die beestjes zijn uitgevlogen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ah leuk dat jullie allemaal nestjes in de haag hebben  :Smile: 
Gelijk heb je dat je vriend pas mag snoeien als de vogels uitgevlogen zijn!

Zwaluwtjes maken nestje onder de dakgoot voor t huis, kraaien hebben nest in de schoorsteen gemaakt sinds een louche schoorsteenveger ons kapje gesloopt heeft en musjes zitten aan de achterkant onder de dakpannen.... leuk hoor, alleen jammer dat onze Heavy niet meer echt terugpraat nu hij zo bejaard is...

----------


## anMa

In onze tuin hebben we een minivijvertje daar zit tegenwoordig een leuke bruine kikker in soms zwemt hij ook 
Ik ben helemaal dol op dat beest ik ga elke dag even kijken of hij/zij er nog is
Zo grappig..
anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Ja leuk is dat!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ik lees net het berichtje dat je plaatste op 13/5/11? mezenjongen allemaal overleden...8 stuks....wat afschuwelijk  :Frown:  hing de kast op een goede plek waar ze in zaten? 8 is wel erg veel...die ouders hebben een dagtaak met al dat heen en weer vliegen...hèèl sneu....geen leuk werk om alles op te ruimen...wel leuk da tje 2 katten hebt....suske en wiske....ik las de stripboeken altijd toen ik jonger was....enig....een poedel die zo oud gewroden is...19 jaar? tjonge jonge ik wist niet dat het kon....mijn ouders hebben altijd een poedel gehad sinds ik weet...klein, middel, en al jaren een Koningspoedel...ik ben dòl op poedels èn mijn Bhody natuurlijk....dag Suske, sterkte maar weer in de dierenwereld buiten èn binnen....

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou hier helaas ook 2 dode meesjes  :Frown:  Moet misschien de ramen maar beplakken en de buurkatten een oplawaai geven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

We hebben een echte groene kikker in de tuin, pap gister helemaal blij en hoteldebotel daardoor XD

Onze Heavy heeft er nog steeds zin in ^_^

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Ja verdrietig om te zien he Luuss al die dode diertjes...ik zie ze op de straat liggen waar auto's rijden, ik zie overal dode dieren...vreselijk jammer dat ze het niet gered hebben...de maaimachines over de akkers, ik zag dit jaar een dode zwaan, waterkipjes, kraaien, musjes, lege eierdopjes....de Zwaan heeft veel indruk op mij gemaakt...zo'n prachtig dier en dan rijdt er zo'n kloothommel te dichtbij het riet....je wordt er droevig van!!!

wat leuk van de kikker Luuss, dat blijft geweldig in "eigen" tuin....Geweldig dat Heavy nog zo vrolijk meedoet.... :Big Grin:  toppie....ach zoveel liefde èn aandacht krijgt het dier, dat houd hem wakker èn jong!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ...Mooi....fijn weekend....

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje



----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Awel..... ik vind als je die gedachte hebt om een hondje te kopen gewoon doen man :Wink: 

Mooie kader zo met die poesjes in verwerkt!

----------


## Neetje

Ja, lijkt me wel iets, maar ik zoek een goeie fokker, wil wel een puppy hebben en geen hond uit een asiel die al ouder is.

----------


## christel1

Neetje, misschien toch eens gaan kijken in een asiel of eens bellen of ze geen pups hebben.... mijn vorige hond heb ik ook in een asiel gaan halen, ze was 4 maand, geen rashond (kruising cocker-setter) maar zo'n lief beestje. 
Ook goed nadenken over het ras van hond dat je wilt.... als je zenuwachtig bent, neem dan een kalme hond, zal je rustiger maken.... maar ja jij zal wel weten welke hond het beste bij je past en wat je lief vindt... veel succes met je zoektocht, hopelijk vind je snel een schatje om voor te zorgen

----------


## Neetje

Mijn laatste hond was een kruising Herder-Keeshond, een geweldig beest die echt bij mij past, ik hoef geen poedeltje, geen terrier en ook geen labrador. Middelmaat qua grootte is perfect  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Oei, wij hebben hier een kruising lopen van een poedel-bichon frisée...... maar wel nen brave zelle, allé, alles wat op 4 poten loopt is ok, maar hij heeft schrik van alles wat op 2 poten loopt.... mensen dus maar ja we weten ook niet wat hij meegemaakt heeft want hij komt van een asiel.... en ik weet niet of ik het mag zeggen maar hij heeft schrik van kinderen (gillende kinderen) en donkerkleurige mensen....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal altijd proberen gaan voor een kruising/bastaard hond; deze zijn véél sterker dan echte rashonden!
Kijk in asiels (op internet) of op sites waar ze honden ter adoptie aanbieden.. kost niet veel en je krijgt er megaveel liefde voor terug!!

Ikzelf hoop een kruising malthezer/shi-tzu te vinden  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Neetje,

Ah een keeshondje! Die zijn zo leuk die beestjes! Heb je al een beetje op google gezocht? Daar zul je vast wel iets van fokkers kunnen vinden! (Natuurlijk wel rekening mee houden dat er ook broodfokkers zijn, maar die herken je snel genoeg!).

@ Ag,

Oeh op zoek naar een nieuw hondje? Hoeveel hondjes heb je nu nog? (ben het even kwijt)

----------


## christel1

Ag, heb er gisteren op internet ergens een zien staan, een kruising shi tzu malthezer... had ik het nu geweten had ik je direct de link doorgestuurd....

----------


## Agnes574

Hola, nu nog geen hondje erbij; heb er nog 2 ... moet nog even geduld hebben  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Kon ik maar terug een hondje kopen  :Frown:  helaas door op een appartement te wonen mag ik geen huisdieren houden van mijn huisbaas.
Als hij nu bv ergens anders had gewoond had ik het toch gedaan, maar hij woont beneden  :Confused: 

Zal blij zijn dat ik volgend jaar mijn eigen plekje heb, zo ga ik meteen kijken voor een puppy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja zielig is dat  :Frown: 

@ Neetje,
Leuke katten  :Smile: 
Goed idee van een hond, maar in asiel hebben ze ook wel jongere honden hoor, mijn overburen hadden pup uit asiel gehaald schat van een beestje  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Ja sommigeh onden schrikken van bepaalde geluide, en wat betreft de donkere mensen, de buurhond ging zelfs naar mij blaffen toen ik helemaal in t zwart gekleed was  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Klopt kruising/bastaard zijn veel sterker  :Smile:  
Ik hoop dat je zoektocht slaagt!

@ Do,
Ja wel fijn als je je eigen huis hebt en zelf kan kiezen welke huisdieren je neemt  :Wink: 

Mijn gekke heavy heeft vannacht bij mij op mijn kussen geslapen. Ik kwam gister beneden was ie al uit zijn kooi, pap vond t zielig hoe hij erbij hing... Waar hij die wilskracht vandaan haalt ik heb geen idee, maar hij heeft wel vaker hulp nodig...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens Heavy veel sterkte toe .. dattie nog lang van jullie familie mag genieten lieve Luuss!! Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heavy wordt verwender met de dag, ale hij wordt ook ouder met de dag, ruim 12,5 jaar hebben wij hem en hij is 1 a 2 jaar ouder volgens de buurman (vogelkenner), dus hij verdient dat ook  :Smile: 
Hij heeft vannacht weer bij mij geslapen, hij krijgt zijn zaadjes op de eettafel evenals zijn ranja en hij slaapt bijna hele dagen bij mij of mijn broertje als we achter de pc zitten  :Wink: 

Ikzelf ben een zon aanbidster, maar ben echt blij voor de vogeltjes buiten dat het geregend heeft zodat zij weer wormpjes kunnen geven aan hun jongen, zo schattig al die musjes, meesjes en zwaluwtjes  :Big Grin:  
Wat minder blij ben ik met de kraai in de schoorsteen maarja als die uitvliegen nemen wij een kap erop en kunnen we de open haard ook weer gebruiken  :Smile: 
En mijn pap is nog steeds zo trots als een pauw met het groene kikkertje in ons vijvertje XD

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik werd vandaag wakker, Heavy lag naast mij alleen maar te ademen, ik heb hem 2 uur lang vastgehouden en uiteindelijk is hij ingeslapen  :Frown: 
Ben er verdrietig nu, maar ik weet dat hij een mooi en lang leven heeft gehad  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Och arme....
Vreselijk om je lieve huisdier te moeten gaan missen!
Héél veel sterkte lieverd!!

----------


## Agnes574

Heavy heeft idd zéker een mooi leven gehad ... vanavond steek ik een kaarsje voor 'm aan!!

----------


## Luuss0404

13 jaar geleden dacht ik "wat moet je met een vogel" en nu denk ik "wat is het stil en leeg" en ik ga hem zeker missen... 
Maar hij heeft het enorm lang volgehouden en dat is heel wat waard, evenals de vele foto's en een paar filmpjes  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Ahw, sterkte luus

----------


## christel1

Luus, 
hij heeft zeker een mooi leven gehad bij jou, die leeftijd voor een vogel is extreem hoog, ook al dronk hij ranja en at hij van je bord... veel liefs 
Christel

----------


## gossie

Lieve Luuss,

wat lees ik nu, Heavy is ingeslapen. Voor jou/jullie ('t gezin') lijkt het me toch moeilijk.!
Heavy, die soms last had van "aanvallen/weg viel", jullie wisten hiermee om te gaan. Sterkte en kracht gewenst voor jullie, ivm het doodgaan van Heavy.

een knuffel van gossie

----------


## sietske763

heel veel sterkte lieverd,
heavy betekende zoveel voor je

----------


## joshuatree

Luus....Heel veel sterkte ..ook van mij gewenst

Hou je goed meid

----------


## anMa

Heel veel sterkte 
Met het verlies van je diertje
Groetjes anMa

----------


## MissMolly



----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss  :Smile:  ,lieverd  :Wink: sterkte .....hé hé ... dat was zeker schrikken ...maar hij heeft een tof en fijn leventje gehad bij jou ....je hebt er wel mooie herrineringen aan  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

Gisterenavond zaten we in de achtertuin ....opeens wordt onze aandacht getrokken nd. tuin vd.buren .....d'er was een jong geweld van leven .....en ja.... er zat een moederkat en 5 jongkes ....'n 4 tal weken oud , ze hadden zich verscholen onder de struiken .....daar zal de moeder ook haar jongkes geworpen hebben ....deze is achter gelaten een 6 tal mndn.geleden door buurman bij verhuizing  :EEK!:  andere buurvrouw gaf ze te eten ....ze heeft ze deze morgen allen gevangen en naar het asiel gebracht ... :Smile: Terug een goeie daad  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Sterkte meid! :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Luuss: ik ben even aan het bijlezen op dit topic....vooral leuke dingen over Heavy.... :Smile:  daarna lees ik over ranja drinken en dat die bij jou sliep..ik lees verder en opeens lees ik Heavy is ingeslapen....  :Frown:  jeetje, ik dacht dat ik het niet goed gelezen had....Bhody ( mijn hondje) blafte buiten op het balkon dus daar ging ik heen om hem tot kalmte te brengen en vervolgens lees ik "nogmaals" het stukje over je dierbare Heavy....ook "ik" ben zo'n muts die dan met de tranen in de ogen het in mij opneemt, en dan leef ik met je mee....Jou zo geliefde vogel is overleden.... :Embarrassment:  het is opeens stil in huis....je aandacht wordt niet meer gevraagd door Heavy....toch kun je met veel liefde aan Heavy terugdenken....jij en je familie schonken de vogel aandacht en liefde en daardoor is een hoge leeftijd bereikt..ik vindt het bijzonder, maar het verdriet is er, want het "blijft" een groot gemis....wat achterblijft zijn de herinneringen en de foto's etc en de prachtige momenten die je op het laatst òòk nog heb kunnen meemaken...gelukkig was je thuis....ik wens jou en je pap en broertje veel sterkte toe....een dier kan ons zo ongelooflijk veel "vreugde" schenken, dat beseffen we eens te meer als ze er niet meer zijn...als ze naar een andere plek zijn overgegaan!!!! ik leef met je mee...Sterkte lieverd....

Liefs Elisa en een hele dikke knuffel van mij èn Bhody  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissMolly

Tja, dan zal ik mijn beestenboel ook maar eens voorstellen.
Wij hebben 6 katten, of eigenlijk 5 katten en een kostgangster.

Die kostgangster is Tosca, een in het wild geboren poes van bijna 7 jaar. Ze is altijd een wild diertje gebleven en leeft voornamelijk in het park tegenover onze straat. Maar 's avonds komt ze zich melden, dan moet ik een blik voer opentrekken. En als ze ziek is of hulp nodig heeft, weet ze ons te vinden.

Catweazle is onze nestor, hij is 12 jaar, en daarvan mogen wij al 7 jaar zijn personeel zijn. Hij heeft zich aan me opgedrongen toen ik in het asiel naar een andere kat kwam kijken, en ik ben als een blok voor hem gevallen. Hij dankt zijn naam aan de indringende, hypnotiserende blik waarmee hij me in het asiel dwong om hem mee te nemen.

Ricky is ook een asielklant, hij wordt deze maand 8 jaar en is een vreselijke knuffelkont. Toen hij bij ons kwam was hij motorisch erg onhandig, hij kon niet eens fatsoenlijk over een schutting lopen. Een acrobaat zal hij nooit worden, maar zijn motoriek is enorm verbeterd door het buitenleven.

Josje heb ik geërfd, ze is bijna 2 jaar geleden bij ons ingetrokken na het overlijden van haar personeel. Ze is 7 jaar, en een echte schoonheid. En dat weet ze ook, ze wordt graag bewonderd en kan zich enorm uitsloven.

Xena is een prachtig meisje van ruim anderhalf jaar oud en doet haar naam eer aan. Ze is een echte warrior princess, snel, fel en dominant. Ze is als kitten van 6 weken gevonden op een camping en met 12 weken bij ons gekomen. Ze is een echte mensenkat en kan enorm kwebbelen.

En dan hebben we Wobbel, die na de scheiding van zijn personeel een hele tijd op straat gezworven heeft. Toen duidelijk werd dat zijn personeel hem niet terug zou nemen, zijn een paar buurtbewoners, die hem regelmatig eten toestopten en hem bij al te slecht weer een slaapplekje boden, op zoek gegaan naar nieuw peroneel voor hem. Hij is sinds begin dit jaar bij ons en heeft zijn draai helemaal gevonden. Hij werd eerst een jaar of 3, hooguit 4, geschat, maar toen de dierenarts zijn hartruis ontdekte, werd dat bijgesteld naar een jaar of 6.

----------


## Suske'52

@MISSMOLLY  :Smile:  Wat een mooi verhaal .....je dierenliefde voel je zo aan  :Smile:  fijn , nog veel dierenplezier toegestuurt . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## Elisabeth9

MissMolly: Dank je wel voor je verhaal zoals Suske hierboven al zegt....

fijn dat je buiten woont, dan hebben de dieren het echt fijn...ik woon op een flat en dat vindt ik niet ideaal...ik maak een kleine buiging voor jou... :Big Grin:  alle goeds voor jou en je dierenvrienden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik werd vandaag wakker, Heavy lag naast mij alleen maar te ademen, ik heb hem 2 uur lang vastgehouden en uiteindelijk is hij ingeslapen 
> Ben er verdrietig nu, maar ik weet dat hij een mooi en lang leven heeft gehad


Ah jeetje, lees het nu pas! Gelukkig heeft Heavy een mooi lang leven bij jullie gehad!

----------


## MissMolly

> MissMolly: Dank je wel voor je verhaal zoals Suske hierboven al zegt....
> 
> fijn dat je buiten woont, dan hebben de dieren het echt fijn...ik woon op een flat en dat vindt ik niet ideaal...ik maak een kleine buiging voor jou... alle goeds voor jou en je dierenvrienden


Dat is het heerlijke, ik woon in de stad, en toch buitenaf. Onze wijk ligt echt helemaal achteraf, het enige verkeer is dat wat echt in ons wijkje moet zijn, en bijna de helft van de wijk bestaat uit bejaardenhuis en aanleunwoningen. Een park aan de overkant van de straat en zowel de eigenlijke stad als een natuurgebied op fietsafstand. Hoe goed wil je het hebben???

----------


## Sylvia93

Bah ik mis mijn diertjes! Ben nu vanaf maandag al niet meer thuis en begin mn lieve konijntje echt te missen! (oke en die maffe kat en cavia ook wel  :Wink:  )

----------


## Suske'52

Onze dieren zijn onze beste vrienden ......zeker in tijden van spanning en zorgen, 't is de beste therapie die er bestaat  :Wink: ik mediteer elke morgen ( na het ontbijt) met onze zwarte kat suske een 10 tal min.; ze weet dit héél goed ......daarna is onze witte kat....wiske.... aan de beurt  :Smile: zij waarderen dit enorm ....en relaxen hiervan ....en ik mee ....'s avonds is het de omgekeerde richting ..... :Big Grin:  daar kan geen enkele medicijn tegenop  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Katten zijn enorm spiritueel.
Steffie, een van de eerste katten met wie ik als volwassene mijn huis mocht delen, deed aan reiki.
Ze ging naast me liggen, precies op de goede hoogte dat ik mijn hand op haar flank kon leggen, en dan ging ze liggen spinnen. Ik heb ADHD en kan heel moeilijk in slaap komen, maar met de vibraties van Steffie's gespin onder mijn hand sliep ik zo.
En als ze merkte dat ik ging hyperventileren ging ze op mijn borst liggen en dwong me op die manier tot buikademhaling.
Ze kroop ook altijd bij me in bed als ik ziek was, mijn verpleegstertje. 

Steffie was heel bijzonder, maar elke kat is heel bijzonder, ze hebben zo'n persoonlijkheid, dat is echt ongelofelijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt allemaal voor de steun en lieve woorden  :Smile: 

@ MissMolly,
Grappig dat je ook een agapornis hebt gehad, wij hebben een bult herinneringen, foto's en zelfs nog 3 filmpjes van hem  :Smile:  Er komt zeker een nieuwe voor in de plek ^_^
Ook super dat je al die katten een goed thuis geeft! Hopelijk mogen ze nog lang bij je blijven!
Ja dieren voelen dingen aan en als ze kunnen proberen ze ons zeker te helpen  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Dat is zeker schrikken om de buurtkat met welpjes te zien ... wel lief van de buurvrouw dat ze de gezorgd heeft voor voer en dat ze nu in asiel zijn en hopelijk bij een goede eigenaar terecht komen!
Zeker heb je gelijk, huisdieren zijn zeker onze beste vrienden en kunnen zoveel goeds geven, zeker als je goed voor hun bent  :Smile: 
En lijkt me grappig om jou en een van je katten te zien mediteren  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Dit keer geen kat mee op vakantie?

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve mensen...........
het zou leuk zijn als dit topic weer actueel wordt, kan nu ook helemaal meepraten!

vraag voor ervaren mensen....
mijn hondje blijkt nu al loops te zijn, nog geen bloedverlies/of ze is erg schoon voor zichzelf.
ze is 7 maanden en 3,5 kg....
is dat mogelijk??
en hoelang duurt dat? heb nl nooit een teefje gehad
en ik begreep dat als ze loops zijn dat ze ook niet meer groeien.....
ze eet ook niet veel meer.
heb wel het beste voer in huis en daarom eten ze zowiezo al minder
wie oh wie......kan mijn vraag beantwoorden,
ze is een kruising thi tzu/ maltezer(al vraagt iedereen zich af of het niet gewoon een ras is, maakt mij niet uit, maar heeft totaal niets van een maltezer)

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Het duurt gemiddeld 3 weken dat een teefje loops is, deze periode is niet gevaarlijk, het is de week erna dat je moet oppassen, ze zal zich nu wel komen "aanbieden" bij de reutjes want ja ze heeft er "zin" in. 
Bij kleine hondenrassen is het bloedverlies miniem en zie je soms maar een paar druppeltjes op een dag, echter je moet eens onder haar staart kijken en naar de grote van de vulva of hoe je het ook mag noemen bij een teefje, als die sterk opgezwollen is, sterk vergroot dan mag je er zeker van zijn dat ze "loops" is, bij het ene hondje is dat sneller dan bij het andere hondje, het hondje van mijn nichtje was ook maar 7 maand toen ze loops geworden is, nochtans is Lila daarna nog serieus gegroeid hoor en is ze niet zo klein gebleven, is wel een shih tzu monstertje gelijk mijne sammy dus. 
Dat ze minder eet is denk ik logisch, ze denkt maar aan 1 ding en dat is "paren" en dat ze niet luisterde bij je boswandeling, hoe zou je zelf zijn, je denkt maar aan 1 ding.... NNNN en moest ik nu met mijne sammy langskomen of met Pouche, marc zijn hond dan hebben we er ook helemaal niks aan te vertellen want die lopen dan echt hun fluit achterna om het zo cru te stellen, die ruiken dat van op een km ver, je hondje zal nu ook veel meer strippen om overal haar spoor achter te laten. 
Een paar weken geleden was het teefje van de buren loops bij mij thuis een malthezerke, 't ja je had mijne sammy moeten horen jammeren van achter de deur en die treze komt nooit tot aan ons deur en nu zat zij langs de ene kant te jammeren en hij aan de andere kant.... woehoewoehoe zo een uur lang per dag... en als hij of zij de tuin in konden oppassen geblazen... 
Ik had vroeger een kruising tussen een cocker en een ierse setter en dat was wel een teefje die ongeveer 20 kilo woog hoor en die had kort haar en daar zag je heel goed op het moment dat ze loops ging worden dat die vulva verviervoudigde van grote en dan wisten we dat wel al met het broekje mochten beginnen, natuurlijk liep ze dan al eens buiten met het broekje aan en kon je het beginnen wassen, dus 2 broekjes halen is wel de boodschap en ik legde er allways inkruisjes in, die kon ik makkelijk vastkleven, en die beet ze er niet uit, ja ja het moesten merk inlegkruisjes zijn, niet die zakdoekjes die ze erbij leverden want madame was niet content anders... 
Ik zie ze daar al lopen met een minibroekje aan hoor, als ik mijn nichtje zie zal ik eens vragen hoeveel Lila nog gegroeid is na haar 1ste loopsheidperiode, ze heeft ze daarna laten stereliseren, ik heb dat nooit gedaan bij mijn meisjeshonden, kost veel geld en ze krijgen later makkelijker kanker.. 
Veel succes he

----------


## dotito

Ha lieve Sietske,


Daar kan ik u geen raad over geven wat betreft dat loops zijn. Ik heb spijtig genoeg geen dieren meer. Mis is met momenten wel. Voeger 2 honden gehad duitse herder een langharige en een kortharige. De ene was een rashond en de kortharige was een kruising van een windhond en een duitse herder(lief beest was dat en zo aanhankelijk). Zal wel is een foto op mijn profiel plaatsen. Maar is denk dat hier wel mensen genoeg zijn die u daarmee kunnen helpen  :Wink: 

Hondje zal ondertussen al groot geworden zijn zeker??

Geniet er maar van.....

----------


## sietske763

@chris,
bedankt voor je antwoord, klopt.....ik zag een paar dagen geleden een giga vulva, en heb dat bij haar nog nooit zo gezien..

@do,
ze is zoooooooo leuk en zooooooooo lief, soms lijkt het wel een circushondje, als ik zeg ""dansen....."" dan doet ze dat!!
ze is 3,5 kg, nog erg klein, de vacht(bestaat uit 4 kleuren)maakt haar groter, maar je lacht je dood als ze nat is....er blijft echt niets van over!

----------


## christel1

mijne sammy danst alleen maar als er iets aan vast hangt, hondesnoepje dus... dan kan hij wel op 2 pootjes rondhuppelen hoor, verder doet hij niks, buiten slapen en eten. Heb daarnet de 2 honden gewogen... ik schrok me dood, niet voor mijne sammy, die woog 8,1 kilo maar wel door het monsterke van ons ventje, die verdikt zienderogen, die woog 8,8 kg voor een kruising van een poedel en een bichon frisée is dat wel serieus te noemen alhoewel hij er niet dik uitziet. Ja ja hij zit goed in het vlees maar is zeker niet te dik te noemen, de gezonde buitenlucht zal hem deugd doen, vorig jaar deze tijd leefde hij nog in een studio, nu heeft hij een heel grote tuin en een natuurreservaat voor de deur en hij is al meer dan 1,5 kg verdikt, straks vliegt hem nog op dieet ook se... nee nee hij is gezond, hij heeft geen darmklachten meer en eet goed maar heb al tegen mijn ventje gezegd dat hij nu zijn hond mee de trappen mag opdragen hoor. Hij eet wel al light korreltjes maar ja hetgene hij erbij krijgt, kip en americain natuur (rundergehakt) dat verdraagt hij wel goed hoor... 't zijn verwende nesten natuurlijk, deze avond heeft mijn hond de rest opgegeten van mij, ja wie weerstaat er nu aan eendeborstfilet ??? zalig gegeten en mijn hond heeft nog een klein beetje meer gekregen, mijn ventje zijn hond had genoeg gegeten hoor, die wou niks meer... jeezes, heb blijkbaar iets te veel genoten van het eten en het drinken, heb rode wijn gedronken en die zit serieus in mijn hoofd maar ja eendeborstfilet en krielaardappeltjes met rozemarijn en daar peperrroomsaus bij, daar hoort nu eenmaal een glasje rode wijn bij, meer dan 1 dus... ik ga me douchen om een beetje te ontnuchteren...

----------


## sietske763

hoi chris,
had vroeger, toen de kids klein waren een groot uitgevallen labrador,
maar ook zooooo lief, we zaten met zn 4en aan tafel...let wel....1 moeder, 2 kinderen, 1 labrador.
iedereen vindt dat ""niet sporen"", ik vond het leuk en super gezellig!
nog een vraag aan jou, hondenexpert,; zijn hondjes als ze loops zijn geweest al volwassen of nog pup....
heb nl nog voor 50 euro puppy voer....tot hoe oud moet/mag ze het hebben...ik wil natuurlijk eerst die dure zak opmaken....maar wat is het beste voor mn pup, dat is het belangrijkste!
alvast weer hartelijk bedankt lieve moderator :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ha Sietske, 
Die moet nog puppyvoeding hoor, zeker tot 12 maanden, soms zelfs tot 24 maanden, meestal is dat op de zak vermeldt. Die hond is bijlange nog niet oud genoeg om al grotere hondebrokjes te gaan eten. En ook als ze ouder is, het blijft nog altijd een klein hondenras en dan zal je toch ook altijd naar de grote van de brokjes moeten blijven kijken. Hier krijgen ze science hills plan voor gevoelige darmen omdat Marc zijn hond vroeger regelmatig krampen had en dan had hij zoveel pijn dat we ermee naar de dierenarts moesten, dat beest mocht daarvan 140 gr eten per dag, dat is geen eten he ? 
En als jij spoort dan sporen wij ook hoor, hier wordt er ook gekookt voor de honden... ofwel chipolataworst, ofwel kippefilet, ofwel krijgen ze rundergehakt, elk een mooie portie, ongeveer 200 gr, de kroketjes staan er altijd en niet enkel 's morgens en 's avonds, die beestjes kunnen niet zeggen wanneer ze honger hebben he ? Hetzelfde met de kat thuis die heeft ook altijd korreltjes staan en die krijgt 2 doosjes eten per dag en ook haar kattemelkje want anders blijft ze "zeuren".... 
En 's avonds kruipen ze mee in bed.... geen bench niks hier voor de 2 beunhazen, gewoon gezellig mee het bed in en beneden hebben ze ofwel de zetel en dan naast de kachel nog een groot kussen van een zetel dat we omgetoverd hebben tot slaapkussen voor de honden met heel veel speelgoed op voor die 2, hun knuffeltjes, een kussentje om hun hoofd op te leggen, je kent dat zeker wel ???? Ik zal er eens een foto van nemen van die 2 woebers hun speeltuin, sommige kinderen hebben nog niet eens zoveel knuffeldingens. 
Veel succes met je puppy die zeker nog geen volwassen hond is hoor.

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha, tjee wat leuk!!!!
ach ja....wij zijn gewoon prettig gestoord......wat ben ik daar blij mee.....!
eten koken voor de honden.........dat zou ik dus echt niet doen......maar geef haar wel veel tussendoor, ham, bacon, chips en/of fruit, vooral bananen, daar wordt ze helemaal ""gek van""
maar als ik een x normaal eet, dan zou ze zeker wat meekrijgen.
maar ik heb haar al veel te veel verwend, ze is stapelgek op mij maar beschouwd mij als haar vriendje....maar ik doe dan echt ook wel alles verkeerd qua opvoeding.
gelijk al vanaf dag 1......ik was een herdershond en we gingen samen vechten..
bij mijn man luister ze prima, komt dan niet eens in de keuken, maar die heeft vanaf dag 1 een roedel positie ingenomen.
ik geef haar lekkers vanuit mijn hand, hij gooit het in het etensbakje...

nou, ik heb een hond voor de gezelligheid en ben geen ster in opvoeden, niet bij kids en niet bij dieren.
gelukkig is ze een klein ras......als ze dingen fout doet heeft het bijna geen gevolgen en bij een grote wel....is mijn ervaring nu..
we hebben wel een bench maar die is van een st bernard hond geweest, dus ruimte zat, ze gaat er vaak vrijwillig in om daar eens ff wild te spelen..

nou ik hoop dat hier veel mensen weer komen vertellen over hun huisdier...
die van elisa(zelfde kruising)bhody, ziet er ook zo schattig uit op haar profiel en sam van jou is ook zo,n schatje om te zien...

mijn zusje heeft onderhand haar 30e hond gehad en weer weggedaan.....de laatste is onder zeer verdachte vermoedens, ook weer weg................daar ben ik echt blij om,
het beest had echt geen leven....onverzorgd....en ze gaf expres te weinig eten zodat ze heel klein zou blijven, de laatste x dat ik die zag schrok vreselijk...groter dan de mijne en dan maar 2 kg met 10 maanden,
moest de hele dag in de bench.....en die was nog kleiner dan mijn rijsbench.....
dus wat er ook gebeurt is.....dood of weggegeven/verkocht......ik ben blij voor dat beestje dat ze niet langer zo,n baasje heeft!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel en Sietske, ik zou al haast een hondje willen zijn bij jullie. Wat een luizeleventje, lekker eten, knuffelen, gaafffff....... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Ja die honden hebben hier een echt luxeleven hoor, de kip is al gebakken se en we zijn naar NL naar AH inkopen gaan doen, 4 kilo kippefilets en 3 kilo rundergehakt (er stond geen 4 kilo meer), die nederlanders zullen denken dat we niks anders eten in B dan kip en rundergehakt, ha ha.... en wijn drinken en koffie drinken, we kopen er onze capsules van Dolce gusto, mokka want dat hebben ze hier bij ons niet die smaak en hij kost daar ook minder dan bij ons bij Delhaize en bij makro hadden ze die smaak ook niet...; weer de nederlandse economie wat onderhouden. En een reisbench heb ik zelfs niet voor de honden, die gaan zo de auto in, wel met een zeil op de achterbank, 't is te zeggen, de achterbank ligt volledig plat, daar een hondendingens op dat vast hangt aan de voorstoelen en daar een dik deken op, en nog 2 andere dekentjes dat ze lekker mals liggen, we zitten toch altijd maar met 2 in de wagen dus die achterbank die ligt altijd ingeklapt en in mijn wagen heb ik een gordel om mijn sammymonster vast te haken, zit hij ook veilig. 
En morgen moeten we nog naar lidl en aldi achter hondekoekjes en hondebotjes, van die zachte die krijgen ze dan als snoepje.... verwende nesten, echt waar

----------


## dotito

@Christel, Sietske,

Wat leuk te lezen hoe jullie jullie hondjes verwennen  :Big Grin:  En cool dat je speciaal voor je hondje kookt  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wou dat ik ook terug een hondje had. Als ik terugdenk aan mijne honden van vroeger hoeveel vriendschap/liefde ik daarvan kreeg, dat krijg je met momenten zelfs nog niet van een mens.


Moest ik niet op een appartement wonen, zou direct ene kopen. ne chocolade bruine cocker spaniel, vind dat zo'n mooie/schattige honden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zou ze kunnen opvreten!!


@Sietske,


Zie het al voor mij dat u hondje danst ha ha  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  schattig hé....


Wel erg zeg dat je zus die zo verwaarloosd  :Frown:  Heb ook zoiets ooit is meegemaakt. Lang geleden aan zee. Opeens zag ik een dame met een hondje wandelen. Hondje had iets gedaan zeker....en toen kreeg dat hondje ineens uit het niets ne stamp man man....Riep toen keihard!!!zal ik u eens ne stamp geven  :Mad:  Beul !! en nog een paar scheldwoorden...was er heel de dag niet goed van. En dan verschieten ze dat honden agressief worden!!!


Alé verzorg jullie hondjes maar goed, maar daar twijfel ik niet aan. En nog heel veel plezier met jullie hondjes hé  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Mijn ventje is speciaal een hond uit het asiel gaan halen toen het misgegaan is tussen ons toen we nog samenwoonden, nu gelukkig wel een latrelatie, maar hij is toen op een studio gaan wonen en hij wist als hij geen hond had dat hij zich ging opsluiten en depri ging worden. Dus zijn hond gaan halen in een dierenasiel en geloof me, hij zag er niet uit... was helemaal verwaarloosd, hij was wel zindelijk maar echt, zijn pels hing in klitten aan zijn lichaam, hij stonk verschrikkelijk en zijn beide oortjes waren volledig ontstoken en hij was ook graatmager en hij wilde enkel maar een korst brood eten, ja ze hadden hem gevonden op straat en die had moeten "overleven" en het was zoeken tot hij kroketjes vond die hij wel lustte hoor. 

Maar ons prinsje had hem gezien op het internet en vond hem zo "zielig" en dat paste perfect bij zijn gemoedstoestand toen. Dus hij naar het asiel, met de hond gaan wandelen en dat klikte direct, hij had nog niks in huis, geen riempje, geen voedingsbakjes, niks en is alles dan direct gaan kopen. Hij was toen tussen de 3 à 4 jaar, om het makkelijk te maken hebben we hem dan maar dezelfde leeftijd gegeven als mijne sam, ze zijn even groot ongeveer en het zijn lijk broertjes. 

Mensen moeten eens nadenken als ze een hond gaan halen of kopen hoor, het blijven geen kleine schattige pups en ze leggen grotere en grotere drollen ook en ze moeten gewandeld worden..... Toen mijn ventje nog in BXL woonde zonder tuin ging hij 's morgens een toerke doen, piske, kakje, toch een 20 minuten, dan als hij thuis kwam direct ook buiten met de hond rond 4 uur in de namiddag en dan rond 7 uur ging hij er nog een uurke mee wandelen. 

Nu hij in Lokeren woont, met een grote tuin komt hij maar pas thuis om half 6 dus 's morgens een wandeling en als hij thuis komt kan de hond al eens de tuin in en daarna gaat hij ook wandelen met hem van 6 tot 7 uur. En 's avonds kan hij nog eens in de tuin buiten om een piske te doen. 

Mensen die hun huisdieren mishandelen zouden echt streng moeten gestraft worden, zoals in Amerika, daar vliegen ze de cel in. Maar ja hier zijn ze daarvoor een beetje te laks hoor, zoals in zoveel dingens. 
Sommige ouders begeven soms onder de druk van zagende kinderen en oh ja een lief pupje dat dan uitgroeit tot een kanjer van een hond en dan is het ineens niet zo leuk meer. 
Hier naast ons ventje is een koppel komen wonen, 2 kinderen, 2 honden, een labrador en een iets kleiner ras, in een relatief klein huis (hier is het groter) en die honden worden nooit gewandeld en mogen enkel eens op het koertje voor 2 minuten, plassen en terug binnen, denk dat die dan toch binnen moeten kakken, dat kan niet anders... en de kinderen die zo gelukkig gingen zijn omdat ze een "tuin" hadden heb ik nog niet eens buiten gezien, ja eens 5 minuten en dat was het, zelfs met het mooie weer mogen ze niet buiten en mama maar roepen op haar kinderen, niet te doen... 
Ah cockers vind ik ook wel leuke honden, mijn vorige was een kruising van een cocker met een soort retriever of setter, heel mooie hond, wel een zwarte maar ook heel lief maar je moet ze ook goed africhten want het zijn jachthonden... Die 2 konijnen hier weten niet dat ze met hun gat in de boter gevallen zijn hoor... en dan heb ik thuis ook nog een kat van 15 hoor, die leeft nu alleen maar bijna binnen meer, ze wordt te oud om buiten te zitten, ja als het goed weer is komt ze nog wel eens buiten maar minder en minder.... ze mag haar ouwen dag slijten in de zetel en op mijn bed hoor, geen probleem en liever op het toetsenbord van mijn zoon zijn pc, daar ligt ze graag op hoor.... dan kan hij niet gamen zegt ze dan altijd...

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve Chris,
alweer een vraag;
mijn hond moet een paar keer per jaar getrimt en geknipt worden, omdat het een ""niet harende""hond is...oftewel haart erg weinig.
nu verliest ze dus veel haar (voorjaar......of hormonen, omdat ze loops is???)
ik kam haar iedere dag en heb een paar dagen geleden een goede borstel gekocht...
op de beschrijving staat dat het een trimkam is...en volgens dierenwinkel de beste...was ook bijna 25 euries...
nu kam ik haar dus met dit ding en je wilt niet weten wat ik er allemaal af haal...bossen haar, zo erg dat ik het nu 2x per dag doe....volgens beschrijving gaat alleen het oude onderhaar weg en blijft de gezonde vacht zitten.
maar ik denk dat als ik dit blijf doen het beest geen haren overhoudt, maar ook tussendoor blijft ze dus haren verliezen.
shit.....heb haar soort gekocht omdat ze juist niet haren....
wat moet ik nou doen......doorgaan met kammen of stoppen...of is het gewoon afwachten tot ze weer hormonaal in balans is....
ze is nu ruim 2 weken loops, heb haar natuurlijk anatomisch onderzocht, maar er zit echt geen bloed.......dus ze is loops zonder bloed.....ik snap er echt de ballen niet meer van, dus vraag ik het maar weer aan jou!
alvast weer bedankt!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Meiden.... :Big Grin: 

"IK" heb ook een vraag aan Christel....de expert van honden....Bhody is nog niet gecastreerd..( hij is nu 3 jaar oud).dit was ik ook echter "niet" van plan, maar nu er loopse dames rondlopen buiten is hij niet meer te harden...snuffelen over de grond en hij sleurt mij gewoon mee als ik niet snel genoeg loop...pfffffffffffff als ik thuis kom dan klemt hij zich vast aan mijn been...ha,ha,...ehhh niet leuk...vannacht heb ik hem een 10 minuten in een hal laten zitten en heb er een kussen neergedonderd, zodat hij effe zijn best kan doen om zijn hormonen te laten werken...jeetje wat een gedoe...ik vraag mij af Christel a) zijn jou mannetjes honden gecastreerd? gebeurde dat bewust of vanuit het asiel? en zijn ze "echt" rustiger....ik heb nog niets gedaan...punt 1 ) duur....punt 2) helpt dit echt wel? 
fijn weekend verder....Sterkte met je hondje Sietske....ach wat een gedoe voor de vrouwtjes honden.... :Wink: 

Groeten van Elisa...

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ik laat mijn sammy trimmen in het hondentrimsalon want met kammen, daar ben ik eigenlijk nooit aan toe gekomen, ja ik kam hem wel als zijn haar echt lang wordt maar verder laat ik het 3 à 4 keer per jaar trimmen in het kapsalon, het is een kortsnoethond zoals ik hem noem en die ziet echt af als het warm wordt in de zomer en ik geraak er dan echt niet mee buiten, na 20 meter wandelen ligt hij plat op de grond van de warmte en dan geraakt hij niet meer vooruit. En ook omdat ik het netter vind als hij netjes geschoren is want anders brengt dat monstertje kilo's modder mee uit de tuin of als we gaan wandelen en mijnheerke vindt een meer of een plas, gaat hij er lekker in zwemmen of in rollen en dan moet hij thuis toch onder de douche. Ik betaal 45 euro per trimbeurt voor mijn sammy, hij wordt volledig onder handen genomen dan, scheren, wassen, nageltjes, oortjes alles wordt proper gedaan, je kan ook kiezen om ze te laten knippen maar dan moet je om de 6 weken naar het trimsalon en dat is dan wel redelijk prijzig te noemen. Sommige trimsalons weigeren een shi tzu te scheren omdat hun vacht dan begint te krullen (lichtjes hoor) Maar het is een blijft nog altijd mijn hond en ik beslis of hij geknipt of geschoren moet worden en ik kies voor scheren, beest is veel gelukkiger dan, zeker in de zomer, in de winter iets minder maar daar zijn dan de jasjes voor he ? 
@Elisa, 
Nee Sammy en Capouche zijn niet gecastreerd en als ze een loopse teef ruiken dan trekken ze ook harder hoor maar dan gaan we gewoon de andere richting uit... Als sammy wilt beginnen te wippen dan krijgt hij direct een klets tegen zijn achterste en zijn goesting is direct over dan;... zeker geen kussen waar hij zich eens kan op uitleven en ook geen been van mij hoor, direct corrigeren zou ik zeggen, zodat Bhody geen zin meer heeft om te gaan wippen op iets of iemand. Soms als hij aan het spelen is met Pouche dan krijgt hij ook eens gekke neigingen maar dat wordt direct afgestraft met een dikke NEE en een klets op zijn kont, niet te nijg natuurlijk maar gewoon dat hij voelt dat dit niet mag. 
Hij heeft wel al aanbiedingen gekregen om te paren maar ik hou de boot af want eens ze ervan geproefd hebben willen ze meer en dat wil ik echt niet. Er zijn mensen die dat vragen omdat hij grijs en wit is en je vindt die kleur niet veel in dat ras maar toch wil ik het niet. Misschien als hij oud en versleten is... ai ai dat manneken. 
Sommige honden worden rustiger, gelijk jack russels maar andere honden worden daar echt niet rustiger van. Een vriendin van mij heeft zo een jack monster en echt dat is niet te doen die hond, die moet daar echt altijd mee bezig zijn en elke avond in bed zit hij te wippen op een kussen, smakelijk hoor.... en dan durft ze dat nog zeggen ook, ik zou dat dan al niet in mijn bed willen zo'n vies kussen. En eens ze het wippen gewoon zijn, ook al zijn ze gecastreerd, ik denk dat ze die drang blijven behouden... dus je hond een klets op zijn poep geven als hij die neigingen krijgt, beste en goedkoopste oplossing en als hij je bespringt, zet hem eventjes apart maar wel zonder kussen he ? Op het terras of in de tuin, en als hij gekalmeerd is mag hij terug binnen komen, je zal zien na een tijdje leert hij dat wipgedrag wel af. 
Nog veel succes met jullie hondjes alle 2.

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel ....
Amaai zeg ..wat 'n hondenleven is me dat bij jou !!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ja Raimun, ben altijd met honden opgegroeid hoor, honden en katten en al de rest wat je vindt op een boerderij, konijnen, kippen, eenden, ganzen, schapen... en de kat sliep met de kinderen in bed hoor en die zijn nu nergens allergisch aan, allergie dat kan je bestrijden door zelfs heel jonge kinderen met huisdieren in contact te brengen. En ja de kater sprong soms wel eens in de wieg hoor, heb daar nooit problemen over gemaakt en zijn lievelingsplaatsje was slapen onder de dekens tussen de benen van de kinderen, en spinnen dat hij dan deed en de kinderen sliepen zalig, vond dat als kind ook leuk dat de kat in mijn bed sliep, gaf zo'n gezellig gevoel... mocht wel niet van mijn ouders maar ik vond het superleuk... en onze honden hebben hier een echt hondenleven hoor, ze zitten netjes binnen... en buiten, krijgen hun hapje en drankje en hondenkoekjes enzo, droogvoer staat er altijd, een hele kom en niet 130 gr wat ze volgens de dierenarts zouden mogen krijgen... en het lievelingseten van mijn kat is gerookte zalm...ja hoe zou je zelf zijn he ? 
En op vakantie gaan, enkel in het binnenland en waar honden mee mogen, meestal de ardennen dus maar we doen wel dekens mee om over de zetels te hangen hoor, en ons eigen bedlinnen zodat andere mensen er geen last van hebben na ons. 't Zijn echt verwende nesten maar als je er voor kiest... ik wil later ook terugkomen als hond hoor in een warme familie waar ik veel knuffels en aandacht krijg en een warm nest en lekker eten :-)

----------


## sietske763

maarre chris......is het wel goed dat ik blijf borstelen iedere dag en dus grote plukken onderhaar weghaal.......of kam ik haar dan per abuis helemaal kaal??
ben zeer zeker ook van plan om paar x per jaar naar een salon te gaan.
maar het gaat me nu over het kammen....met een ""erkende"" kam.

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Zo'n hond heeft een ondervacht maar als je gaat borstelen en blijven borstelen dan gaat die ondervacht altijd denken dat ze in de ruif is terwijl die honden helemaal niet verharen. Als je kamt zou ik dat met een gewone hondenkam doen of een borstel maar niet met een trimborstel. Veel mensen hebben dat ook met een hond die wel verhaard en die blijven elke dag kammen en die honden "denken" dat ze altijd in de verharingsperiode zitten en dat haar wordt gestimuleerd om te blijven groeien en te blijven ruiven. 
Ik zou zijn haar gewoon laten groeien hoor en met een gewone kam kammen want zo'n trimkam dient om dat haar uit te dunnen, straks krijg je nog kale plekken ? Heeft er je iemand zo'n kam aangeraden ? En ik weet niet, doe je de nageltjes zelf van je hond want 3 keer op een jaar moeten ze toch afgeknipt worden en zelf doe ik dat niet graag omdat ik bang ben dat ik mijne sammy pijn zou doen, of je moet naar de dierenarts daarvoor maar dan betaal je ook... en nu mag ik zelfs gewoon eens binnenspringen in het trimsalon als ik zie dat sammy zijn nageltjes te lang worden, kost me niks... Spijtig dat je zo ver woont, anders kwam ik ne keer af met mijn wipkonijn sammy.... zal in het vervolg eens een filmke maken als hij in het trimsalon is en het hier ergens op plaatsen. 
Ja shi tzu hondjes zijn heel mooi als je ze ziet met hun lange haren op foto of zo, maar die worden dan wel elke dag gekamd met talkpoeder en worden ook heel veel gewassen en mogen praktisch niet buiten komen omdat als hun haar op de grond hangt je dit niet proper kan houden. Ik vind mijne sammy ook wel mooier als zijn haar wat langer is hoor maar langs de andere kant, hij is zo zielig als het buiten warm is en zijn pels lang en hij loopt te puffen. En het haar aan zijn poepje dat moet wel regelmatig bijgeknipt of geschoren worden want als hij eens diarree heeft dan plakt dat er allemaal in en dan wordt het kontwas gelijk we zeggen.... 
En een goeie raad, was je hond niet te veel, als hij vuil is, gewoon eens afspoelen met water, als het gewone modder is he, anders mag er wel wat hondenshampoo bij maar is niet altijd nodig anders wordt hun huid te vettig en beginnen ze overtollige talg af te scheiden en dat stinkt. Nu moeten we maar pas in juli terug naar het trimsalon, hopelijk wordt het de 1ste maanden niet snikheet voor mijne sloeber want hij kan daar echt niet tegen, kortsnuithonden kunnen slecht tegen de warmte omdat ze zo niet kunnen zweten via hun tong dan een hond met een snuit.... 
Minder kammen he Sietske, enkel als er klitten zijn maar zeker niet alle dagen en een gewone kam en geen trimkam gebruiken. Dikke knuffel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Christel,

Dankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk je wel voor al die antwoorden....ik kan zeker goede adviezen gebruiken, want ik doe lang niet alles goed en ben over sommige dingen onwetend...het is fijn om jou mening te horen omdat je zoveel ervaring hebt met honden. :Big Grin: ..Sammy is een geweldige hond....ha,ha,..ik smul van jou verhalen...leuk hoor....ik zal proberen wat je zegt ivm loopsheid van de dames en hoe Bhody daar op reageert....een kussen heb ik zelf geen probleem mee maar ik moet het wel in de wasmachine doen...maar enfin op het balkon kan niet want dan blaft hij soms te hard, dus in de gang is een oplossing en een klats op zijn kont...!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  (prima) ik ga oefenen....hij eet zeer weinig als hij zo opgefokt is...( door hitsigheid) sneu eigenlijk.... :Wink:  ik laat Bhody ook 4x per jaar scheren, om de 3 maanden dat is inderdaad veel beter voor zijn huid en zijn "gevoel" want teveel haar is prachtig maar zeer warm dus ik begrijp jou verhaal heel goed....dank je wel.....het staat hem parmantig dat korte haar, ook wel stoer eigenlijk....
ik moet hem wel een wormpil geven volgende week....och ja Bhody vindt Baldo eten van de Aldi heel lekker, dus dat doe ik altijd door zijn brokken, maar misschien moet ik daar eens mee ophouden en weer gewoon droog voer geven en de Baldo "apart serveren" !!!!  :Big Grin:  hij is een kieskouwer, maar misschien heb ik dat nooit genoeg van hem begrepen!!! ik doe mijn best....
prettige dag Christel en Sietske.... :Wink:  Liefssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Ha Elisa, 
Hier wordt er zelfs gekookt voor de honden...verwende nesten he ? Deze avond staat er kippefilet op het menu dus. Wij gaan die kippefilet altijd kopen bij AH in NL omdat het daar 4 euro minder staat in prijs dan bij ons in B.... en ook rundergehakt eten ze heel graag, dus 1 keer per maand om 4 kilo kippefilet en 4 kilo rundergehakt en ik verdeel dat dan in porties he, bij AH zullen ze denken die eten niks anders ha ha... Sammy die krijgt thuis de overschot van het vlees van tafel, ik koop altijd veel te veel dus, er schiet nog wel altijd een stuk over voor mijn klein konijn en zeker mijn dochter heeft daar een handje van weg hoor, sammy is niet weg te slaan bij haar als ze aan het eten is, en ook niet bij mij, hij eet mooi hoor, van mijn vork... Hoe kan ik nu dik worden als ik altijd de helft van mijn vlees aan mijn hond geef ? 
Hoeveel weegt Bhody eigenlijk ? Denk dat sammy wel een zwaargewicht is hoor, weegt dik 8 kilo maar 't is wel nen XXL zeg ik dan en je kan nog altijd zijn ribben voelen dus te dik is hij zeker niet. 
Mijne sammy lust geen potjes van bij aldi of lidl, ja katteneten dat lust hij wel hoor maar hondeneten niet dus ja hij krijgt dan maar menseneten (lees alles wat in mijn mond gaat behalve fruit dat lust hij niet), de koekjes van bij Lidl daar zijn ze wel dol op, de belgische want de NLse zijn groter en die lusten ze zo graag niet en ook zo van die hondenstickjes van bij Aldi, die lusten ze wel maar die kopen we ook in B omdat die hier goedkoper zijn. En verder eten ze eten van de dierenarts omdat ons ventje zijn hond gevoelige darmen heeft dus science hill plan voor gevoelige darmpjes gemengd met een klein beetje friskies voor honden, de kleine korreltjes, 't zijn ook maar kleine hondjes he ? 
Als bhody nu begint te wippen, kan je hem dan niet direct afleiden met een snoepje of zo ? Of een speeltje waar hij verzot op is ? Of zijn knauwbeen tonen ? 
Ik heb een vriendin met een duitse dog, zo'n megagroot kalfje eigenlijk en ja die doet wel net als ik hoor, een klets tegen zijn kont geven als hij begint onnozel te doen.... en haar dochter is dierenarts dus ja die zal het dan ook wel weten veronderstel ik.... En je moet mijne sammy zien spelen met Atlas, die is 10 keer groter dan sammy dus, weegt in de 60 kilo en dan zo een hondje van 8 kilo erbij, komisch zicht hoor en als sammy er genoeg van heeft van het spelen dat laat hij een luide blaf, niet grommen of zo hoor en dan zie je die grote hond zo achteruit gaan, om te gillen hoor.... 
Ik een huisdieren, ik zou er nog veel meer houden mocht ik mogen van de kinderen en van ons ventje maar ze moeten me altijd tegen houden of ik kom met van alles naar huis... ik zou graag terug een cavia hebben maar zal het maar uitstellen tot we terug samen wonen, kan ik er elke dag voor zorgen en moet ik het niet aan de kinderen overlaten als ik weg ben....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Christel: 

Gisteren heb ik jou raad opgevolgd...na de wandeling 's middags en 's avonds kwam ik thuis op de flat en meteen pakt hij mijn been....( klats) een tik tegen zijn kont aan en meneer Bhody was behoorlijk gepikeerd en hapte in mijn hand....haha, grrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik zei Nee.Foei, en toen draaide hij zich later om en liep weg....pfffffffffffff maar het lijkt te lukken...ff volhouden dus....ik denk dat Bhody iets meer weegt dan 6 kg.....ik weeg hem als ik naar de dierenpraktijk ga dat is 1 a 2 x per jaar....Bhody krijgt Eukanuba voer met Baldo van de Aldi erdoor...als hij overdag niet eet dan kook ik witte Pandan rijst voor hem en doe daar Baldo door en dan eet hij graag...helemaal als hij last heeft van buik of maag....dan gaat hij weer gras eten...uitspugen doet hij niet momenteel...zo af en toe....verder is hij moe maarrrr hij vindt het wel leuk om te spelen met de Koningspoedel van mijn ouders, zo af en toe neem ik hem mee....een Cavia lijkt mij ook heel gezellig en konijnen en vogels...maar ja Bhody houd niet van vogels, dat zal wel zijn redenen hebben....in het begin toen hij pas geboren was jaagde ik altijd de duiven weg van het balkon...dan rende ik er achterna en schreeuwde....kssssssssssssssssssssst....en na een tijdje ging Bhody er blaffend achter aan.....toen pas begreep ik hoe snel een hondje dingen over neemt en dan ons beschermt....ha,ha,..( ehh niet leuk)  :Embarrassment: ..dat wist ik niet, dus ik heb weer wat geleerd.... :Big Grin: 
bedankt maar weer...daggggggggggggggggggggggg

Groetjes van hier....nu ga ik Bhody uitlaten en eten want mijn buik zegt knor, knor.....
grappig dat je zoveel kookt voor je honden...je bent een echte liefhebber..... :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 

Je moet een krant klaarleggen en als hij binnenkomt en begint te wippen neem je de krant om op zijn achterste een tik te geven, heeft hij je hand niet vast.... er is zo'n tv kanaal bij ons, animal planet op tv en daar geven ze dikwijls advies over hoe voed ik mijn hond op... misschien een idee ? Als hij last heeft van zijn maag/darmpjes, krampen of zo dan mag je gerust motilium instant geven (als hij gaat overgeven of zo) en ook een pilletje buscopan wil wel eens helpen bij krampen, als hij echt erge diarree heeft mag je een half pilletje flagyl 500 mg geven (vraag aan je HA om het voor te schrijven, is goedkoper af) dit geven ze aan vrouwen met een vaginale ontsteking maar werkt heel goed voor honden met diarree, natuurlijk niet langer dan 24 uur geven en zeker niet als er bloed bij is want dan moet je er echt mee naar de dierenarts. Wat je niet mag geven aan een hond is immodium instant tegen diarree want daar kunnen ze dood van gaan. En bij gewrichtspijn mag je mobic geven, 1 pilletje 's morgens en 1 pilletje 's avonds, is ook iets voor mensen dus.... 
En geloof me, eens als bhody ziet dat je de krant neemt om hem een plets op zijn billen te geven zal zijn zin snel over zijn om nog te gaan springen hoor.... veel succes.

----------


## sietske763

je had helemaal gelijk, chris.....heb voor de zekerheid nog even een trimsalon gebeld en de dierenarts assistente.
deze trimkam mag ongeveer 1x per week gebruikt worden en dan niet door blijven borstelen,
heb nu bij drogist een speldenborstel gekocht en daarmee komt het losse haar ook weg
heb zo gratis lekker veel info gekregen, want heb salon helemaal uitgehoord en als ik voor 40 euries zou komen werd ze gewassen en drooggefohnt om de losse haren weg te krijgen,
nou, dat kunnen we zelf ook wel en ik heb een adresje voor evt korter scheren voor 15 euro, incl nageltjes.
dat adresje
heeft 17 van die hondjes en dan nog altijd een puppy nest.
ze wil ook zo graag de mijne hebben vanwege de vele kleuren
het lijkt erop dat ze niet meer loops is, de genitalien zijn weer als eerder.

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Voor wassen en drogen wil ik ook wel 40 € verdienen hoor, amai, schandalige prijs is dat. Voor 45 euro wordt die van mij geschoren, gewassen, oortjes en nageltjes gedaan en sammy is altijd heel mooi geknipt en geschoren hoor. En je mag erbij blijven dat stelt honden ook meer gerust zeker voor ons ventje zijn hond is het wel echt nodig want hij begint heel aggressief te doen naar de mevrouw van het trimsalon en alleen kan ze dit niet hoor, we moeten hem vasthouden als ze aan zijn pootjes en oortjes wil beginnen, rug en buik dat gaat nog. 
Pas op als ze niet meer "loops" is, dan is het het gevaarlijkste, nu is ze echt vruchtbaar hoor en als ze echt wilt dan laat ze zich gewoon doen. 't Zou het moment zijn om met mijne sammy langs te komen, grapje hoor, ze is nog veel te jong om al pups te krijgen. 
En laat ze maar eens goed scheren en daarna niet meer kammen, is voor niks nodig, ik begin maar te kammen na 3 maanden nadat hij geschoren is omdat hij dan klitten kan beginnen te krijgen en ja zijn staart die kam ik wel eens omdat hij een mooie pluimstaart zou hebben en soms knippen we het haar aan zijn poep wat korter en voor zijn ogen dat hij nog ziet waar hij loopt. En als je daarna graag haar haartjes wat langer wilt na het scheren want dat zal nu wel nodig zijn om het haar allemaal terug de juiste lengte te geven dan kan je nog overgaan op knippen he ? 't zijn wel schatjes he die sloebers van ons allemaal.

----------


## sietske763

op welke stand staat de tondeuse als ze geschoren wordt.............toen ik haar verknipt had moest ze geschoren worden op stand 3, dat vond ik echt veel te kort, maar moest wel om mijn fout weg te werken,,,,
ze is gewoon echt veeeeeel leuker als haar haar (PFFFFF) wat langer is, op stand 3 lijkt ze op een konijn.
hoe kom ik er nu achter dat ze niet meer vruchtbaar is...........gewoon in hondenbos gaan lopen met de riem??kijken wat de reuen doen?
afgelopen weken gingen we naar een weiland waar niemand komt, dus kon ze wel lekker los rennen.

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat de tondeuse op stand 7 staat bij sammy en bij pouche op stand 5, dat is een halve cm en 7 mm. Ja ze zien er leuker uit als hun haar wat langer is hoor maar voor hen is het wel makkelijker als ze kortgeschoren zijn dan zie je hem zo herleven, zeker in de zomer. Ik wist niet dat er hondenbossen bestonden, bij ons in B toch niet en zelfs in bos moeten ze aan de leiband waar ik dus flink mijne rekker aan veeg hoor, een hond mag ook eens vrij lopen, zeker als je weet dat ze niks doen. En hopelijk kom ik dan wel geen loopse teef tegen want dan zijn ze alle 2 ribbedebie hoor dan luisteren ze langs geen kanten maar meestal blijven de baasjes dan wel staan dat ik ze alle 2 kan aanlijnen en als het teefje uit het zicht is dan mogen ze terug los. 
Normaal is ze nu nog een dag of 7 à 10 vruchtbaar, dus tot dan is het opletten geblazen, dus misschien nog eventjes naar de wei gaan waar ze lekker kan ravotten en loslopen.

----------


## sietske763

heb nu alweer een hondenvraag, wat fantastisch dat jij zoveel weet, erg handig voor elisa en mij,
waarom verstoppen de hondjes altijd hun botjes of kauwstaven en dat al vanaf 8 weken en zo goed, dat ze ze zelf soms niet meer kunnen vinden....en die ooit per toeval weer gevonden wordt door ons...
vanmiddag had ik een lange dikke kippenstok/bot voor haar gekocht.....
was al wel bijna op, maar waar is het restant????
begraven voor slechtere tijden??

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ik heb een hond gehad en die ging zijn paaseieren verstoppen in de tuin, ingraven dus en na 3 maanden dan kwam ze terug binnen met haar buit.... misschien een appeltje voor de dorst als ze niks meer te eten hebben, zou het eerlijk gezegd ook niet weten waarom ze dat doen.

----------


## sietske763

hahahhaaaa chocolade paaseieren??
nou als het echt chocolade eieren zijn, ben ik zeer zeker sneller dan mijn hond om ze te vinden en op te eten!

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Sietske dat waren echte chocolade paaseieren, ze kreeg er dan altijd 1 maar at het nooit op en ging het begraven in de tuin en na een paar maanden kwam ze er parmantig mee binnen, van kijk ik heb nog iets gevonden in de tuin, zelfde met haar botten hoor, die mocht ze op de duur niet meer mee buiten nemen want ze ging ze altijd begraven ipv erop te bijten. 
Mijn kinderen kregen vroeger van alle buren paaseieren, 't waren de enige kinderen in de buurt, een hele emmer vol per kind, 't was wel wat veel he ? En er was een buurvrouw die haar zoon chocolatier was ja dan weet je het wel zeker ? En dan nog van oma en opa en tantes.... en veel chocolade aten ze niet, mijn zoon wel een beetje maar mijn dochter niet. Ha ha dan zal je sneller dan de hond moeten zijn hoor....en de mijne loopt heel snel

----------


## jolanda27

Dames, wisten jullie dat chocolade voor een hond giftig is?
Een hond kan er zelfs aan dood gaan en dat is geen grapje.  :EEK!: 
Het schijnt zo te zijn dat er iets in zit wat door de hond in zijn lichaam wordt omgezet in een giftige stof. 
Vraag het maar na bij een dierenarts.

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Jo, ik weet wel dat chocolade dodelijk is voor een hond.... maar ze krijgen nu ook geen hele reep chocolade te vreten hoor, soms eens een heel klein stukje... en ik heb geen chocolade in huis dus hier krijgt hij niks van mijn ventje soms eens een heel klein stukje...

----------


## jolanda27

> Ja hoor Jo, ik weet wel dat chocolade dodelijk is voor een hond.... maar ze krijgen nu ook geen hele reep chocolade te vreten hoor, soms eens een heel klein stukje... en ik heb geen chocolade in huis dus hier krijgt hij niks van mijn ventje soms eens een heel klein stukje...


@ Christel, 
Wilde niet belerend overkomen, maar er zijn mensen die het niet weten. En soms kan een klein stukje chocolade een hond ook slecht bekomen.

----------


## christel1

Groot gelijk Jo dat je me naar mijn donder geeft..... vind het helemaal niet erg, je hebt gelijk....

----------


## sietske763

thanx Jo,
ben blij dat ik dit weet...................als ik chocolade zou eten.....mmmmmmmmmhhhhh
dan zou ik die reep zeer zeker delen!
heb dit nooit eerder ergens gelezen/gehoord,
dus bedankt!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Lady's...... :Big Grin: 

Bedankt voor je goede raad Christel, daar hebben Sietske en ik veel aan...Super gewoon....nu nog medicijnen bij jou bestellen...hahahaha...grapje hoor.... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Bedankt Jolanda je info over Chocolade...ik wist het maar vindt het fantastisch dat je dat even zegt....goed zo  :Big Grin: 

Bhody is een beetje zielig.. :Frown: ..de laatste tijden was hij anders dan anders en ik gaf alles de schuld aan de loopse dames....woensdag deed hij weer zo vreemd da tik meteen de dierenarts gebeld heb en er heen ben gegaan binnen het uur....hij poepte normaal maar ging continue met zijn kontje over het gras, de grond van kiezels etc...steeds opstaan, zitten, etc...het zag er rood en gezwollen uit toen ik beter ging kijken....ik werd er gek van en achteraf Bhody nog meer, die likte en deed van alles, ik snapte het niet....jeetje....al doende leert men..pffffffffffffffff  :Wink: .de Dierenarts keek er na en er bleken 2 anaalzakjes verstopt te zijn.....dus een inwendige behandeling en dat was hartverscheurend...een kort maar zeer pijnlijke behandeling volgde......1 anaalzakje kon hij openmaken, de 2e zit een abces aan en is goed ontstoken....nu hebben we antibiotica meegekregen en pijnstillers voor een dag of 10 en 13 dagen voor het andere..( tegen de pijn)..ik stop de medicijnen in een stuk worst...1x daags....hij slaapt meer en nu wordt hij weer iets vrolijker dat is fijn om te zien....
maandag ga ik naar Duitsland toe en donderdag kom ik weer thuis....gelukkig mag Bhody naar een goede vriend toe die aan de overkant van de straat woont en veel verstand heeft van honden.....ik leerde hem jaren geleden kennen door zijn hond!!!! ik was verliefd op de hond ( New Foundlander)  :Big Grin:  en "niet" op het baasje, maar we zijn vrienden...hij zal goed voor Bhody zorgen....

dag meiden....dit was het weer...ik lach mij suf om jullie leuke ankdote's....doegieeeeeeeeeeeee
Liefs van mij en een goed weekend gewenst Girls....
ps: Sterkte met jullie gezondheid en die van de dieren!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

heerlijk, hond is niet meer loops dus heb een heerlijke boswandeling kunnen maken,
2 reutjes tegengekomen, maar niets raars, alleen luistert ze nu erg slecht, moet natuurlijk weer wennen omdat ze 4 weken niet met andere honden geconfronteerd werd,

mijn verf actie is wat mislukt..............het is op een paar plekjes in haar snoetje, knalrood geworden....gelukkig uitwasbaar...dus uiteindelijk komt alles weer goed!

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, 
Als je ziet dat je hond met zijn poep over de grond gaat wrijven dan zitten de anaalklieren verstopt en normaal bij het poepen maken ze die leeg, niet altijd alleen als het heel erg stinkt, kunnen ze dit niet dan komt dit zakje vol poep te zitten en heeft je hond daar echt druk op en dan wil hij natuurlijk over de grond gaan dweilen met zijn kont om de druk te verlichten. Normaal gezien maken ze die in het trimsalon proper, ze knijpen die leeg, sommige doen dit, andere weer niet en zoals bij Bodhy moet het wel een pijnlijk gedoe geweest zijn als 1 van de 2 klieren al ontstoken waren, arm manneken. Maar het is al fijn dat je nu weet wat er scheelt met je schattie en dat hij toch goed behandeld kan worden en medicatie kan krijgen AB en pijnstilling want zit jij maar eens met een "ontstoken kont", denk ook niet dat je heel gelukkig zou zijn. 
@Sietkse, ik zou moest ik jou zijn toch maar stoppen met jouw verftechnieken voor honden hoor, zou jij er graag rood bijlopen als een vuurtoren ? Dacht het niet hoor.... en het is echt niet goed voor de huid van de hond of het nu op basis is van peroxide of niet, er zitten altijd andere kleurstoffen in die de huid ook kunnen iriteren en ja ok als je haar nu een dot zwart haar op haar rug wil geven dan zou ik het nog ok noemen maar aan haar oogjes ? Pas toch op dat ze geen oogontsteking krijgt he schattie ? En dat heb je nu eenmaal met witte honden of hondjes met wit rond de ogen dat die van het traanvocht rost gaan uitslaan, enkel wassen met een shampoo als je de verkleuring echt te opvallend vindt, dat is meestal paarse shampoo voor honden, voor witte honden en daar ze goed mee wassen op die plaatsen maar ook niet alle weken hoor, 1 keer op de maand met shampoo is meer dan genoeg voor een hond, verder als ze vuil zijn gewoon water gebruiken want zeker shi tzu aanverwanten hebben al een vettige vacht en anders ga je ze door teveel shampoo te gebruiken nog vettiger maken. 

Binnenkort komt het vlooien en tekenseizoen er weer aan, dus allemaal naar de apotheker om frontline tegen luizen, vlooien en teken, is wel prijzig maar de monstertjes blijven weg hoor, geen teken en gedoe meer zeker als je veel in bos gaat wandelen en ook als je veel bij andere honden komt. En ik begin maar eerst mee in juni of als het warmer wordt en dan 3 maand maar mijne sam heeft het nog nooit gehad, ventje zijn hond vroeger wel omdat hij veel in hondentoiletten kwam in BXL en daar lossen de teken en springen de vlooien op de grond en springen ze op het volgend slachtoffer dat binnen komt. 
Veel plezier op je korte vakantie he Elisa en drink nen duvel van mij in Duitsland, zeg maar hoeveel het kost, ik stuur je de centen wel op :-)

----------


## christel1

BXL : Brussel voor jullie, sorry ik gebruik die afkorting altijd

----------


## sietske763

ja chris, ik zal naar je luisteren..................trouwens, ben zelf ook knalrood, maar ja, ik heb geen hondesnuit.

bedoel je met die shampoo soms zilvershampoo?
dat maakt haren wat helderder, grijze dan, maar ws dan roze wat witter??


onze dierenarts verkoopt pipetten die dus voor vlooien en teken zijn, maar ook tegen wormen! dus niet meer ontwormen...zijn wel prijzig hoor....22 euro,
maar als ik de verf kosten kwijt ben, heb ik weer ,meer geld voor pipetten.

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Je moet eens kijken bij de dierenspeciaalzaak, de shampoo voor witte honden, dat staat er meestal op hoor en meestal neem ik shampoo en conditioner in 1, meestal shampoo met nertsolie toegevoegd dan zijn ze heerlijk zacht. En meestal ziet de shampoo wel blauw, bij het trimsalon is het ook blauw/mauve shampoo voor witte honden en dan zien ze echt spierwit hoor, echt waar. Sammy zijn pootjes zien nu ook rossig, ja wat wil je het doet niet anders dan regenen en aan zijn snoet ziet hij ook altijd rossig als zijn haar wat langer wordt omdat die zo raar drinken he en zijn haar is ook altijd nat dan. 
Ja die pipetten dienen ook om te ontwormen was het nog vergeten ook maar ik bestel het gewoon bij de apotheek hoor, kost wel even veel hoor, profijt doe ik er me niet aan... maar het is toch maar een korte periode van het jaar dat je het moet doen dus heb ik het er graag voor over voor mijn woeber, volgende maand moet hij ook om zijn vaccins gaan, weeral geld se.. 
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: bedankt lieverd voor je tips en je meedeleven.... :Big Grin: 
Bhody slaapt veel en eet zeer weinig, dus kook ik witte rijst voor hem en doe er Baldo door van de Aldi...vindt hij lekker en kan zijn maagje/darmpjes beter tegen dan brokjes momenteel..( hij eet steeds een beetje gras)..Bhody heeft al een pipetje gehad dat koop ik bij de dierenpraktijk...4 stuks zitten erin, kost ongeveer 25 eur...om de maand 1 pipetje of 5 weken...een teek had hij al gehad omdat hij overal met zijn kop inzit in het bos etc... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar die is verdwenen door dat gif van Bayer ( Advantix) Duvel is bier he? haha dat drink ik nooit, en helemaal niet met dit prutweer ( regenachtig)  :Big Grin:  ik ga genieten ben ik van plan...paar daagjes voelt al heel kostbaar...mijn zusje heeft mij dit aangeboden ( hotel met eten) en ik neem het " dankbaar" aan!!!  :Embarrassment:  zij gaat mee met haar vriend en een goede vriend van mij.....maandag t/m donderdag...Heerlijk....


och ja wat Champoo betreft..ik heb wat gekregen van mijn goede vriend....het ruikt niet lekker allemaal maar ikzelf heb van Zwitsal gekocht dat ruikt heerlijk...wat voor baby's wordt gebruikt is ook wel lekker voor Bhody maar ik was hem zelden of nooit, alleen het 1e jaar toen hij steeds onder de poep zat.....hij heeft al een droge huid, alleen een tijdje geleden toen hij door een koeienvlaai had gerold  :Stick Out Tongue:  moest ik hem wel wassen, anders gebeurd dat alleen in de trimsalon!!...dat is alleen wassen en drogen en heel ietsje pietsje nagels knippen want omdat Bhody zwart met blanke nageltjes heeft is ze bang dat ze in het vlees knipt? ja dat begrijp ik....

ik geef hem 2x per jaar een ontwormingspil maar die haal ik bij de dierenpraktijk omdat hun precies weten welke ik moet hebben ivm hun gewicht... de vorige keer moest hij erg overgeven en toen is volgens mij niet veel medicijn in zijn lijfje gekomen voor de ontworming, pffff ( november 2011) .nu moet ik wachten totdat Bhody beter is dan zal ik het gaan geven....en voortaan zal ik nog "beter" opletten wat Bhody doet...ik dacht dat hij gewoon jeuk had aan zijn kontje, maar helaas was het anders....zieliggggg

prettig weekend..............doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
De shampoo die ik gebruik kom van maxi zoo of nu zoomart genoemd en die ruikt naar amandelen dus heel lekkere reuk. Ja als ze gaan rollen in koeiedrek dan moeten ze wel volledig gewassen worden he, je kan ze zo niet in huis laten lopen. In de zomer zetten we een kinderbadje buiten in de zon en als we dan gaan wandelen langs het meer hier dan springt sammy op het laatste altijd een een put, wel heel proper water, ben er ook al in gaan zwemmen maar ons ventje vindt het dan leuk om daarna eens in het zand te gaan rollen... dus thuis gaat hij dan weer lekker badderen hoor in de tuin want anders is de douchebak ook een zandbak. 
sammy en Pouche hebben ook witte nageltjes hoor en nu heeft de mevrouw van het trimsalon me gezegd dat ik met sammy eens mag binnenspringen om zijn nageltjes iets rapper te knippen want vorige keer was er 1 veel te lang geworden en dan groeit het "leven" in het nageltje ook mee en wordt het op de duur veel te lang. Dus nu eventjes rapper binnenspringen voor mijn woeber. 
En wat ik ook doe is natte babydoekjes gebruiken om zijn poep af te kuisen als er nog iets blijven aanhangen is en dan hoeft hij niet altijd volledig onder de douche, wel als er veel aanhangt hoor dan krijgt hij een "kontwas" zoals we zeggen... Hoeft niet altijd met shampoo maar soms is het toch wel nodig hoor. 
Als hij zijn voeding niet goed verteert is het misschien beter om over te gaan naar light voeding maar voor die lightvoeding moet je meestal wel naar de dierenarts, zoveel kost dit niet meer dan de eukanuba die je nu koopt maar er zitten meer voedingstoffen in dan in de gewone en ze hebben er dus ook minder van nodig maar hier staan de korrels altijd klaar hoor, we meten het niet echt af, ze eten wanneer ze zin hebben en 's avonds krijgen ze ofwel een kippefilet van ongeveer 100 à 150 gr te eten, kan je bakken of koken gelijk je wilt of anders rundergehakt van bij AH, ook een 125 gr (1 pak van een kilo doe ik in 8 porties) en daar zijn ze echt verzot op. En sammy krijgt bij mij thuis ook de overschot van het vlees van tafel hoor, vroeger bestonden er helemaal bijna geen hondebrokken of zo en aten honden ook gewoon mee van tafel maar ja dierenartsen zijn daar nu tegen, ja dan verkopen ze zoveel voeding niet meer he ? 
Ah ja en Duvel is een echt belgisch bier maar heel gegeerd in het buitenland, mijn schoonzoon werkt daar op de informatica dienst, een beetje reclame maken he ? 
Veel plezier in Duitsland....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja ik begrijp het Christel.. :Big Grin: ..Bhody is geen snelle eter maar dat deed hij van het begin af aan al niet toen hij nog een puppie was...als hij bij andere honden logeert ( schoonzusje) ( komt bijna nooit voor) dan eet hij rap zijn bakje leeg heb ik wel eens gehoord....
geef jij gehakt rauw of bak je dat? kipfilet is wel gezond natuurlijk.... :Wink: 

ik neem aan als hij honger heeft dat hij dan wel eet, hij weet dat ik dan wat anders probeer...dan heeft hij een keuze menu :Stick Out Tongue:  m isschien strenger zijn en bak weghalen of gewoon zo laten...ik doe het maar op mijn gevoel....beetje verwend is hij wel, maar ja dat krijg je al gauw je wilt het hem naar de zin maken....
de boerenworst waar ik de medicijnen in stop vindt hij heerlijk in ieder geval....haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Duvel=een duivels lekker biertje denk ik...bruin en zwaar wellicht?  :Big Grin:  bedankt he, morgen ga ik genieten, ik ben nu nog te druk en zit te lang achter de pc...wegwezen dus...hihi leuk van je schoonzoon...leuk verhaal over je honden....hahahahaha water is leuk....
kont wassen deed ik met een washandje, ging ook prima....doegieeeeeeeeeeee
fijne dag verder.....

Sietske:  :Smile:  handig die hondenpenningen...Bhody heeft er nu ook 1 omhangen..gewoon zijn naam en mijn mobiele nummer...heel handig...Bhody heeft ook een chip!
goede fijne week gewenst....

Liefsssssssssssssssss allebei..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, 
De kip bak ik, het rundergehakt geef ik rauw hoor, daar wordt niks aan gebakken, wij eten ook americain dus is ook rauw vlees en we krijgen er ook geen wormen van, ik neem wel het rundergehakt van AH hoor, staat soms nog in promotie ook. 
Ik laat altijd de kroketjes staan, die neem ik nooit weg, zo hebben ze altijd eten en kunnen ze eten als ze honger hebben, de kippefilet of het rundergehakt krijgen ze 's avonds. Verder krijgen ze ook nog hondekoekjes, hondenchocodrops (voor mijne sammy he) en ook van die zachte stickjes van bij Aldi (in NL hebben ze die ook) en een knauwbot om op te knagen. En een hond zal nooit meer eten of hij op kan, en dat bodhy bij een andere hond logeert dan gaat zijn overlevingsinstinct spelen, hij moet eten of de anderen zijn ermee weg, dat zien we hier ook als pouche en sammy samen zijn dan eet pouche ook veel beter of als hij alleen is. 
Duvel is blond bier hoor, geen donker en ja redelijk zwaar bier, daar ga je er geen 5 van drinken of je bent stiepelzat. Mijn schoonzoon heeft eerst bij Douwe Egberts gewerkt, koffie dus maar na zijn contract van 3 jaar daar heeft hij bij Duvel gesolliciteerd en is direct aangenomen, je moet jezelf wel kunnen verkopen natuurlijk en blijkbaar lukt dat bij mijn zoon en schoonzoon heel goed en voor mijn dochter ben ik ook niet bang hoor, die zal het ook wel goed kunnen, ze heeft het verstand en de looks, wat moet je nog meer hebben eigenlijk ? Maar de looks kunnen ook een nadeel zijn heb ik al gehoord, mooie vrouwen worden nooit au serieus genomen maar in haar sector communicatie dan is het uitzicht wel belangrijk, zeker als je met je neus op tv moet komen of zo en je bent ook het uithangplaatje van de firma voor je werkt en zij zou graag een job doen in de cosmetica wereld of in de modewereld of het uithangplaatje zijn voor haarproducten of zo en ook de public relations dan doen en met haar haardos moet dit zeker kunnen....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo madammeke....dank voor je informatie...ik zal die zachte dingen eens proberen van de Aldi, maar misschien heb ik dat wel eens gedaan..ik koop de Baldo ( zacht vlees) en doe dit door de Eukanuba....
fijn van je schoonzoon dat hij nu bij het bier zit ( Duvel) ...de Koffie was natuurlijk ook bijzonder, maar dat weet hij nu wel....
je dochter met haar mooie koppie gaat er zeker komen...je uiterlijk kan veel uitmaken soms...dat hoort niet zo te zijn , maar dat gebeurd wel....
lang geleden was ik onderweg naar mijn werk ( de Bank) en werd ik staande gehouden door Oom Agent  :Big Grin:  wat bleek: ik had de trekhaak niet goed zitten...maar meneer zeg ik, ik heb de auto zo gekocht..( echt).. :Stick Out Tongue:  ik lachte vriendelijk en had mijn korste rokje aan, pffffffffffffff ha,ha,...(wel netjes en correct zittend) en toen mocht ik doorrijden, maar het was wel een waarschuwing....BEDANKT OOM AGENT, hoppa gasssssssss geven!!!!....haha ik was toch blij....jippie, ik weet het nog goed, dus laat je dochter maar schuiven, zij komt er zeker...goede studie dankzij haar mama....de juiste looks, het leven lacht haar toe, laat haar maar genieten....nu nog sterkte met haar oren  :Embarrassment: 

Bhody heeft nu de anticiotica op van de dierenarts...nu heeft hij nog pijnstilling voor 2 dagen...hij schuurt weer met zijn kontje over de grond..ik twijfel....moet ik wel of niet opnieuw naar de dierenarts....vandaag maar aanzien en anders maar telefonisch overleggen morgen of dinsdag ivm Koninginnedag morgen....jammer dat ze niet kunnen praten die honden...ik wil zuinig zijn met geld, maar ja mijn hondje Bhody moet geen ellende hebben natuurlijk.... :Smile:  ff goed in de gaten houden vandaag...wat moet dat moet!!!! gezondheid is het belangrijkst!!!  :Wink:  en nu moet ik stoppen met schrijven want ik krijg een hele zere arm...nu echt douchen.....daggggggggggggggg

----------


## christel1

Ha die Elisa, 
Ja bij de mannen tellen de looks soms wel he ? zeker bij de flikken of andere dingens hoor, de laatste keer zijn we ook samen naar de autokeuring geweest, mijn dochter en ik en normaal waren de remmen niet meer zo ok maar hij is toch blijven testen tot hij ze goed kon keuren... charmes van mijn dochter zeker ??? En mijn dochter draagt ook meestal korte rokjes hoor en een diep decoltée, ja wat ze heeft mag gezien worden hoor, mooie boops en mooie benen en kontje... 

Ja Bodhy is een ander verhaal dan, moest ik jou zijn, ik zou toch nog eens naar de dierenarts bellen, misschien mag je nog een receptje halen om zijn medicatie verder te zetten want het is toch niet normaal dat hij nu nog over de grond schuurt met zijn poepje. Deze maand moeten we ook met de 2 honden om hun vaccins gaan, gewone inentingen hoor, voor hondsdolheid is het maar pas volgend jaar. Nu liggen ze hier weer heerlijk te slapen in de zetel en naast de kachel se, 't zijn toch sloebers hoor maar je hebt er zoveel liefde van... en mijn dochter heeft al gevraagd moest onze kat komen te sterven of dat er toch nog een andere komt, ja het beestje is al 15,5 jaar, dus al hoogbejaard voor een kat maar blijkbaar kan ze toch ook geen huisdieren missen... ook al zaagt ze soms wel eens als de kat ergens gekakt heeft hoor maar mijn zoon moest de kattenbak proper houden en had het blijkbaar niet gedaan en ja een kat gaat niet in een vuile kattenbak... en nu ga ik me douchen se als mijn ventje uit de badkamer geraakt, is zijn haar aan het afscheren en zijn baard ook en daarna gaat hij ook eerst nog douchen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel....Lachen zeg wat je dochter betreft bij de garage..... :Big Grin:  ik had ook altijd geluk daarmee, maar helaas "niet" in de Liefde, ik mis het..pfffffffff goedemorgen muts Elisa  :Big Grin: ....maar dat is een ander verhaal  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat lief dat je dochter dat nu al zegt/vraagt....dieren geven blijdschap.....

Bhody..ik zal je raad opvolgen...morgen maar bellen en vragen naar een eventuele vervolgkuur van de antiobiotica en pijnstilling....je hoort nog hoe het afloopt...
Dank lieverd....liefssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Heb gisteren ook de grote middelen moeten bovenhalen bij mijn ventje zijn hond, zat altijd te blaffen in de tuin op niks... heb hem op een bepaald moment bij zijn nekvel gepakt en de badkamer ingezwierd, kon hij daar eventjes nadenken waarom hij eigenlijk zat te keffen want het is zo vervelend een hond die constant zit te blaffen, voor ons en voor de buren... Hij was wel geschrokken hoor omdat ik hem ineens in de badkamer zwierde, moet hij maar eventjes afkoelen dan.... 
Mijn sammy die weet nog niet dat hij kan blaffen denk ik... ja als de bel gaat dan zal hij eens eventjes blaffen maar als ik stop zeg dan stopt hij wel degelijk hoor maar ons prinsje zijn hond kent er wat van en zeker als zijn haar wat langer wordt voor zijn ogen dan ziet hij spoken en blaft hij zelfs op een vuilniszak die buiten staat.... konijn dat het is... maar wel een lief konijntje hoor..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha,Ha,...die Christel...je hebt groot gelijk....effe in de badkamer laten nadenken over zijn blafgedrag.... :Big Grin: ....Bhody blaft ook om elke kat, hond, reiger, gakkende gansen die hij ziet vanuit de vensterbank vanaf de 5e verdieping....pfffffffffffffff hopeloos, ik "wil" dat geblaf niet....Sammy lijkt mij een ondeugend en lief en leuk dier....enig....

gisteren heb ik de dierenarts gebeld en hij belde later terug...binnen 30 min moest ik komen met de hond...weer een onderzoek ( sneu) maar de ontsteking van de anaalklier is nog niet over, dus weer een antibiotica kuur....over 14 dagen terugkomen...hij moet nu 3 dagen rijst eten met gekookte kip ivm zijn maag ...hij spuugde gisteren gal....
daarna zijn we 's middags maar lekker gaan wandelen in een plaatsje hier verderop waar hij kan ontstressen en rennen...hij slaapt veel, is eerder moe.... :Wink: 
fijne dag...doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## christel1

Ha Elisa, 
Kijk nu mag je zelf gekookte kip geven aan je hond met rijst, dus zo slecht is het blijkbaar nog niet voor de sloebers hun maagje.... en moest ik jou zijn ik zou aan de dierenarts voeding vragen voor gevoelige darmpjes, ze hebben dat ook van Royal Canin of Science hill plan of Eukaniba maar enkel bij dierenartsen en echt duurder is dat nu ook niet dan de normale eukaniba of royal canin die je in een dierenspeciaalzaak kan kopen hoor. 
En ja die ontsteking moet toch wel overgaan van zijn anaalklieren want dat manneke kan daar ferm veel zeer van hebben hoor en dat is niet fijn te noemen. Eergisteren bij mijn sammy monster ook nog het haar van zijn poep moeten wegknippen, als het langer wordt dan groeit dit voor het gaatje en dan gaat hij persen en blijft hij persen en begint het bij hem ook pijn te doen, dus haartjes mooi weggeknipt al stonk het wel een beetje hoor, amai nu ligt hij hier te snurken gelijk een echt varkentje. 

Ja mijne sammy is wel heel lief hoor, veel mensen zien hem dan parmantig lopen en zijn er direct verliefd op met zijn bolle oogjes en platte snoet. En hij kan zo verleidelijk kijken als je iets aan het opeten bent dat je het echt niet kan weerstaan.... 't is een echte sloeber.... later misschien toch eens aan denken om hem eens te laten kweken, de papa krijgt dan altijd 1 pupje gratis he en een sammy jr zie ik nu echt nog wel zitten....

----------


## sietske763

zoals jullie nu wel weten, sleep ik mijn hond overal mee naar toe!
gelukkig is deze hond snel dingen aan te leren, 3x oefenen en ze snapt en doet het,
daarna natuurlijk wel blijven herhalen zodat de gewenning wel blijft.
ga altijd met haar naar een bos in de buurt(recreatieplas mag niet meer tot 1 okt)moet dan altijd met auto en we gebruiken echt teveel bezine...kunnen we er nu echt niet bijhebben.
dus vanmorgen besloten om met brommer te gaan totdat de zomer voorbij is.
en ja hoor...........tegenstribbelen natuurlijk...ben 3 x wezen oefenen zodat ze de associatie legt van brommer(eng) naar heerlijk lopen in het bos!
hahaha startte net mn brommer voor wat anders..en hoppa...ze wilde de fietstas in..
wat een heerlijk en makkelijk en intelligent beest!!
heb vroeger echt leuke honden gehad, maar dit is een PARELTJE!!

maar het mindere is..........wij ""mogen"" niet meer gezellig samen hand in hand op de bank zitten, ook al slaapt ze heel diep.......direct wakker en moet en zal ertussenin.
en dat staartje gaat dan zo blij heen en weer dat we maar weer moeten lachen...maar het wordt wel een x het volgende opvoed proces...zo hebben we door haar geen man/vrouw leven...

----------


## christel1

Sietske, dat hebben wij met die 2 mormels van ons ook hoor, geen gezellig s.... leven meer als ze in de buurt rondhangen en gaan we naar boven dan staat er beneden 1 mee te kreunen, hilarisch dus maar je geraakt wel uit je concentratie hoor en dan liggen we soms in een deuk.... dus heel bevorderend is het niet.... echt te noemen.... dan maar op een geïmproviseerd dekentje in de living zeker en de 2 konijnen buiten in de tuin... kunnen wij lekker kreunen :-) lol 
En leuk dat ze al in de fietstas wilt, dat zou ik niet moeten proberen met mijne sammy, ja als hij heel lui en moe is misschien...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Bhody heeft er last van...normaal kan ik de achterkant wel wat schoonmaken maar nu wil hij dat niet maar ik zal het in de gaten houden, want dat haar wordt te lang...ik wil hem nu ook niet naar de trimster doen....maar ik twijfel of ik hem nu een pipetje kan geven voor vlooien en teken...misschien moet ik de dierenarts bellen voor advies...de vorige keer werd hij er een dag helemaal gek van dat vond ik uitermate zielig.... :Wink: 

wat dat eten betreft van Sammy...ha,ha,...dat doet Bhody ook...hij sprong op de bank achter mijn schouder gisteravond en tikte erop...hij wilde ook een stukje "hamburger" normaal krijgt hij dat wel maar omdat zijn maagje van slag is doe ik dat nu niet...hij krijgt alleen 's middags een dik plak boerenworst waar ik de medicijnen indoe.... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: leuk van die fietstas....wat een lekker ding is het toch.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach die Bhody toch....vanmorgen/zojuist ontdekte ik een dikke volgezogen teek op de grond die naast mij lag....brrrrrrrrrrrr arme Bhody...op de plek waar de teek heeft gezeten is er nu een lelijke plek ontstaan waarschijnlijk door het krabben.. :Frown: 

vorige week zijn we weer naar de dierenarts gegaan en antibiotica meegekregen...het is nog niet over de ontsteking aan zijn anaalzakje....aankom  :Big Grin: ende maandag 14 mei moeten we weer komen..dan laat ik gelijk naar de plek kijken en vraag dan meteen of hij al een pipetje kan krijgen tegen de vlooien en teken..ik heb het in huis maar de vorige keer ( 6 weken geleden) deed hij zo vreemd dat ik het niet aandurf ivm zijn medicijnen....
naar de kapper gaan wordt ook tijd want hij wordt een langharige Beatle, het staat mooi maar dat wordt zometeen met de zon veel te warm....oke meiden gaat het goed met jullie dieren????  :Wink: 

Christel: Proficiat
...12 jaar Lief en leed delen is een enorme lange tijd.... :Big Grin: 
prettige dag Christel en Sietske en allen....

----------


## christel1

Oei oei die arme sloeber toch, eerst die ontsteking aan de anaalklieren en nu nog een vieze vettige teek erbij gekregen... normaal dat hij er dan aan krabt je zou voor minder. Welke pipetjes gebruik je voor teken, vlooien en andere zaken Elisa ? 
Ik gebruik frontline voor teken, vlooien, ontwormen alles eigenlijk in een pipetje en ik ga het gewoon halen bij de apotheek hier in B voor mijne sloeber sammy, is wel redelijk duur, iets van een 25 € maar hij is er toch goed mee, misschien zit er iets in jouw pipetjes waar hij niet tegen kan en waar hij dan helemaal de creep van krijgt ? 
Ja als zijn haar zo lang is als een beatle dan moet je er dringend mee naar het kapsalon, ik maak altijd al een afspraak als hij net getrimd is dan ben ik zeker dat ze dan tijd heeft want anders kan het soms weken/maanden duren eer je terecht kan, sammy moet nu op 5 juli naar de kapper, hopelijk wordt het nog geen 30 graden in juni maar zoals het er nu uitziet zullen we een echt shitvoorjaar krijgen.. 
Bedankt voor de complimenten, ja 12 jaar is al een hele tijd he ? 
Ben moe voel me helemaal niet zo denderend, denk dat ik gelijk mijn sammy monster een dutje ga doen in de zetel se... naast elkaar, toch zo lief he ?

----------


## sietske763

heb me laten informeren, en ze zeggen hier dat frontline de slechtste is....
wij hebben advantix, ze zijn nu op,
maar via dierenarts kan je pipetjes kopen die zijn voor; vlooien, teken EN wormen,
4 stuks voor 22.50 euro, voor honden vanaf 4 kilo.
dus omgerekend is dat veel goedkoper, EN je hebt wat goeds EN je hoeft niet te ontwormen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb Advantix van het merk Bayer....4 pipetjes voor plus minus het bedrag wat Sietske zegt!  :Big Grin: 
Bhody deed de vorige keer heel raar.....wilde het spul van zich af hebben en gooide zijn rug op de bank en grond en zat continu te rollebollen...heel vervelend, maar waarschijnlijk heeft hij er behoorlijk last van gehad...of misschien jeukte dat spul wel zo enorm...ik ga het a.s maandag de 14e mei vragen aan de dierenarts...ik zal het opschrijven zodat ik het niet vergeet...ik wil het weten hoe dat kan....

Frontline bestaat veel langer en is volgens mij gewoon goed. ik heb begrepen van mijn toenmalige dierenarts ( vorig jaar) dat voor sommige honden Frontline niet geschikt is als ze er al jaren gebruik van hebben gemaakt...dat "hoeft" dus niet zo te zijn, het "kan"  :Wink: ....sommige honden zijn dus "imuun" geworden voor dit preparaat....maar het staat gewoon heel goed bekend. mijn ouders gebruiken Frontline voor hun grote hond ( koningspoedel) en dat bevalt ze prima en mijn vrienden hebben altijd ook dat gebruikt, dus Sietske, wij gebruiken allebei dus Advantix, dat is een nieuw produkt!!!! ik zal de gebruiksaanwijzing er eens op naslaan op eventuele bijwerkingen.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bhody doe ik 4x per jaar naar de trimster Christel...normaal had ik hem al gedaan maar nu hij niet fit is doe ik dat niet, dus ff wachten, maar die haren staan lief hoor....
hey meid doe rustig aan en neem je slaapuurtjes, al die onderzoeken en pijn daar krijg je vermoeidheid van...sterkte en toch een fijne dag he meid? ik zal vanavond een wijntje op je gezondheid drinken....en natuurlijk van Sietske...doegie meiden....leuk dat jullie ff reageren...gezellig...Bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Er bestaat nog iets anders dan frontline hoor maar ik heb er nog nooit problemen mee gehad, niet voor mijn katten of niet voor mijn honden en de dierenarts verkoopt het ook dus zo slecht zal het wel niet zijn en het is ook alles in 1 hoor, ontvlooien, ontwormen en tegen teken en luizen. Ik zal es navragen bij de apotheek wat ze nog voor spullen hebben die je kan kopen bij de apotheek en mijne sammy heeft toch nog nooit vlooien gehad of teken dus zal het wel werken veronderstel ik ? Het stinkt wel verschrikkelijk, ik vergelijk het altijd met radical die je gebruikt voor als je kinderen luizen hebben, heeft compleet dezelfde reuk... Moet deze maand toch mijne sammy zijn vaccins gaan halen misschien doe ik het deze avond nog als ik er zin in heb dus want er komen redelijk veel feestdagen eraan en misschien is de dierenarts er dan niet en dan is het wel vervelend als hij zijn vaccins niet op tijd krijgt dat klein monsterke van mij, maar oh zo lief...

----------


## christel1

Vandaag mijn oudste katje moeten laten inslapen.... met veel pijn in ons hart... Bébéke we zullen je missen... morgen is het Onze Lieve Heer Hemelvaart, je bent nu in de kattenhemel bij je broerke en zusjes.... en bij je hondezusje Tosca... en bij Muis van ons nichtje anneke.... en bij Simba van onzen Bart die je altijd plaagde.. het gaat je goed mijn schattie, je wordt hier al nijg gemist en er hebben er hier al veel een traantje weggepinkt en heel hard geweend... love you mijn schatje maar je lichaam kon niet meer, je niertjes waren kapot.... we zullen je nooit vergeten lieverd, en vandaag keek je me aan met die smekende oogjes zoals je nooit gedaan hebt van mijn tijd is gekomen, laat me gaan... en nu ben je gegaan... je mamsie van op aarde...

----------


## sietske763

ach meissie.............wat afschuwelijk om een zo,n geliefd huisdier te moeten laten gaan.
ik ben wel blij voor je dat je troost kan putten uit het feit dat ze bij de andere huisdieren ""thuis"" is....

----------


## sietske763

@ elisa,
weet je dat er in Wezep een dierenarts zit die echt veeeeeeeeeeeeel goedkoper is in alles....als je interesse hebt hoor ik het wel

----------


## Sylvia93

Ach Christel.. Las het al op Facebook. Wat vervelend zeg. Heel veel sterkte, het zal vast wel een beetje leeg voelen nu..

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Heel veel sterkte, 16 jaar is een lange tijd. Je zult haar wel erg missen. 
Heb zelf lieve honden gehad. Het is altijd heftig als je ze moet laten gaan!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ik lees net dit bericht over je kat BeBeke, die 16 jaar oud is geworden!  :Embarrassment:  mijn hemeltje wat een lange tijd he? een dierbaar en trouwe kat is heengegaan naar zijn familie.... :Frown:  heel verdrietig en wat zal het enorm leeg zijn in de huiskamer en op alle plekken waar hij/zij kwam. ja daar krijg je een brok van in de keel..je hebt 16 jaar van Liefde en Zorg gegeven en dat diertje voelt dat feilloos aan, en dan is het goed dat BeBeke nu rust krijgt...geen pijn, lekker slapen en rusten op een andere plek!

ik wens je heel veel sterkte, want dit is heel triest, dat kost tijd want je zit in een rouwproces en de andere dieren voelen dat ook sterk aan!!! alle goeds...

Liefs plus een knuffel van Elisa x  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Sietske  :Wink: 
Ik zit in Hattem en heb daar onderhand een vertrouwde band mee gekregen...
kijk "ik" vindt alles duur want elke 10 euro is veel toch? ik heb nu 3 bezoeken gehad in 4 weken tijd en de volgende staat alweer in de planning! 
Bhody draagt nu een Mooncollar om zijn nek/hals zodat hij niet kan bijten en likken aan zijn rechter voorpoot. er zat een teek en die kreeg ik er eerst niet uit, daarna mocht ik er niet meer aankomen, zelfs niet met 2 man sterk, heel lastig!!!!  :Frown:  nu was het erg ontstoken en moest het behandeld worden, hij vocht als een leeuw, de volgende keer wil ik een roesje voor Bhody, dit kan niet, ik wordt er akelig van!
zijn anaalzakje is ook nog niet goed, ( ontstoken) dus de volgende keer gaan we praten over een eventuele ingreep. ( kleine operatie) ik neem mijn zus mee die heeft er iets meer verstand van want ik onthoud alles niet zo goed, maar weet wel waar het om gaat...hij slikt nu al antibiotica sinds 18 april....pfffffffffffff arm dier, maar enfin het komt goed....de Mooncollar moest ik 44 euro borg voor betalen, ik denk dat ik zelf maar zo'n ding aanschaf, heel handig eigenlijk...de 1e dag was zielig afgelopen maandagmiddag maar nu gaat het beter....het moet nu even dag en nacht om voor een tijdje....maar je kan het ook omdoen als je op een boot vaart etc....
fijne dag verder....
Greetzzzzzzzzzzz Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat een getob met Bhody, echt niet leuk. 
Ik hoop dat hij snel opgeknapt is. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt lieve Jolanda,

Ja het raakt mij enorm, maar altijd meer als je nog meer drukte en ellende om je heen hebt en krijgt, soms ben ik even de veerkracht kwijt...bedankt lieverd...
fijne dag verder...
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

lieve elisa, soms is het EN EN en nog eens EN en dat is dan op een gegeven moment teveel!
heel logisch,
sterkte met je zorgen/verdriet om je Bhody...snap het helemaal....!

----------


## Raimun

Wat 'n hondenleven voor al die beestjes !! :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb tussen de middag na mijn sporten even zijn Mooncollar afgedaan bij Bhody...heerlijk "bevrijding" maar wat denk je? Bhody likt er weer aan, en hoe akelig ik het ook vindt.. :Frown: ..dat "ding" zit nu weer om zijn hals....ik hoopte dat hij dat niet zou doen, maar ik wil die afgelopen week ook niet ongedaan maken door zijn gelik en misschien opnieuw gekrab aan het korstje, het is een hele plek..he wat jammer toch? ik wil niet continue tegen hem schreeuwen dat hij dat niet mag doen....af en toe maar proberen even een uurtje af te doen, en dan maar weer om doen!!!! pfffffffffffffff niet leuk!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Misschien doe je dat ding er beter af als je gaat wandelen ? Denkt hij niet om te beginnen bijten of lekken aan een wonde ? En verder wachten tot het helemaal genezen is, veronderstel ik

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Christel, ik lees zojuist je bericht, en de rest moet ik nog bijlezen want ik las dat je geopereerd moet worden?  :Frown:  vandaag of morgen lees ik effe bij, maar je weet dat "IK" met je meeleef  :Big Grin:  valt niet mee allemaal toch? Sterkte lieverd....

Bhody heb ik maandagavond toch de Mooncollar afgedaan....het werd warm en ik gaf hem zachtjes steeds een tikkie op zijn koppie als hij begon te likken...volgens mij zit er weer een teek op zijn kop !!!! gatver wat een rotdingen....vandaag beter kijken....zijn rechter voorpoot begint te genezen...nu afwachten wat de dierenarts verteld na de Pinksterdagen inzake zijn anaalklieren ( anaalzakjes) de linkerkant blijft ontstoken en hij slikt nog steeds antibiotica sinds 18 april !!! dus dat is wel erg lang he?  :Wink: . dinsdag 29 mei moeten we voor de ( 4e keer) terugkomen.... :Stick Out Tongue: ...tjonge jonge...en zo'n Mooncollar ga ik zelf maar kopen....ff vragen aan de dierenkliniek en anders bestel ik het via internet...handig om zelf zo'n ding in huis te hebben...zooooooooooooo en nu ga ik rap douchen en haren wassen etc....prettige zonnige dag....het is zomers weer.... :Big Grin: 
Liefssssssssssssssssssssss .

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat een getob met Bhody, echt niet leuk.
Hopenlijk slaat de medicatie binnenkort aan, duurt inderdaad wel erg lang. 
Succes met alles en geniet jij maar lekker van het zonnetje.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag zijn we een katertje gaan halen in het asiel, het wordt kattentijd nu en de asielen gaan binnenkort volzitten met verlaten katjes. Het is een bruin tijgerkatertje en luistert naar de naam Milo en is al dikke vriendjes met mijn hond Sammy, dus dat komt wel goed tussen die 2 hoor.... Dochter heeft de naam mogen kiezen dus en ze is er superblij mee en ik ook en toch weer een katje dat een goeie thuis gaat krijgen se, dat is me die 20 euro wel waard hoor.... en zo schattig, lief, net 6 weken, een bolleke wol dus...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve lezers..... :Big Grin:  ik wil nog even vertellen hoe het afgelopen is met Bhody.....

ik ben nog 2x naar de dierenarts gegaan...ik kreeg per toeval een andere dierenarts en dat bleek een vrouw te zijn....Heel aardig en zorgzaam na Bhody toe..ik vindt haar zo geweldig dat ik "nu" definitief" bij haar wil blijven zolang als dit mogelijk is....
we zijn inmiddels gestopt met de antibiotica..... :Stick Out Tongue:  daarna ging ik een weekje na Soesterberg toe met Bhody naar een goede vriend.....nu zijn we wederom na de dierenarts gegaan en ze was tevreden!!!! ik ben Bhody anders eten gaan geven...hij krijgt alleen nog maar Eukanuba hondenbrokjes, 2x per dag....hij is inmiddels gewend en krijgt niets meer anders....het is een blij hondje maar een macho is het wel...haha....nu moet ik nog een pipetje geven... :Wink:  bij de dierenwinkel zag ik wat op de toonbank staan en dat leek mij handig....van Beaphar...Tick Away....50 ml 5,95 euro...dit spuit je op de teek en dan moet die eraf vallen...handig als ik "niet" met een tekentang aan Bhody mag komen want hij is daar zeer lastig in!!! ik ben benieuwd....nou lieve allemaal, dit was het weer.... :Big Grin: 

ik hoop dat het goed gaat met je gezin en dieren Christel zonder de lieve BeBeke... :Wink: 
sterkte met alles en je gezondheid....
dag Sietske...wat vreselijk leuk dat je hondje in de fietstas mee rijdt na een leuke plek om te gaan wandelen...echt heerlijk moet dat zijn....dagggggggggggggg

Liefssssssssssssssssss Elisa....

ps: ik ga eind juni 2 weken naar Frankrijk toe...daar heb ik geen internet, dus dat is afkicken...dat heb ik in al die jaren nog niet meegemaakt, maar enfin het is niet anders....ik zit ergens achteraf in een gehuurd huis met zijn 4-tjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 

Veel plezier in Frankrijk dan maar hopelijk valt het weer wat beter mee dan wat we hier de laatste dagen gekregen hebben. 
Met de nieuwe huisgenoot Milo gaat alles super, het is een veelvraatje en nog heel speels natuurlijk met zijn 9 weken oud nu, mijne sammy gaat zich soms verstoppen om eens 5 minuten te kunnen slapen want dat klein ding hangt altijd aan zijn oren en staart om te spelen. Maar beter zo hoor, het was hier echt maar leeg zonder een katje in huis dat zo gezellig kan spinnen als het bij jou ligt. 
Gaat Bodhy mee op vakantie ? Anders stuur hem maar in een postpakketje naar mij, zal er goed voor zorgen en die van mij eten nu Science hill plan voor gevoelige darmen, vroeger ook Eukaniba gevoelige darmen of Royal Canin, weet het niet juist meer. 
Doe het goed in Frankrijk en stuur me een kaartje ;-)

----------


## sietske763

mijn hondje is 1 dag wezen logeren bij mn dochter, wilde ze zo graag, wat heb ik haar gemist en zij mij, wilde niet eten en zat veel te piepen, terwijl ze stapeldol is op mn dochter, ik was zo blij dat ze vroeg of we haar eerder op wilden halen, omdat ze onverwachts moest werken, vandaag is de hond erg stil en loopt de hele dag achter mij aan of zit op mijn jas zodat ik niet weg kan gaan zonder haar.
wat kan je toch gehecht zijn in een half jaar aan zo,n lief boomertje, zou niet weten hoe ik het met een evt vakantie moet doen.

----------


## christel1

Wij blijven enkel nog in parken waar de honden meemogen en anders blijven we gewoon thuis is een keuze die we gemaakt hebben dus.... moeilijk soms maar ja, mijn hond zou nog bij een vriendin kunnen maar dan zit hij aan de poort te wachten tot we thuis komen, die van Marc die kwijnt weg en dan hebben we geen hond meer.... als je geen kinderen hebt dan zijn het wel de huisdieren die je thuis houden hier

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb 6 vrouwen guppen gekocht vandaag, dus nu hebben de 4 mannetjes die ik al had ook n beetje plezier

----------


## christel1

wat zijn guppen ???? is een woord dat ik niet ken dus

----------


## Neetje

Guppies zijn vissen, voor in het aquarium

----------


## christel1

Hoe kan je nu zien of het een vrouwtje is of een mannelijke vis want daar heb ik dus nooit iets van begrepen, is het zoals bij vogels dat je het kan herkennen aan de kleuren ? 
Ik vind een aquarium wel leuk maar ik hou liever van iets dat ik bij mij kan nemen en aaien en mee gaan wandelen en als je hem roept dat hij komt aangelopen. 
Katertje Milo luistert al redelijk naar zijn naam hoor... maar 't is zo ne sloeber, ongelooflijk, was ook al heel lang geleden dat ik nog een kleine kat had, misschien herinner ik het me niet meer dat ik nog zoiets speels in huis had. 
Zou bij mijn ventje ook graag een klein katje hebben maar ik denk dat hij me dan gaat buitenzwieren.... Ik mag zelfs geen cavia die in een kooi zit.... nochtans die zijn ook zo schattig en kan je ook goed africhten en die zijn ook zo lief. 
Ik kan misschien nog wat zielig doen dat mijn ventje zich toch laat ompraten om met mij naar het asiel te gaan en een katje te redden zeker ? Als ik beloof om de dierenartskosten te betalen enzo ???? Nu gaat er zeker veel keuze zijn want het is kattentijd en zo'n klein katje is zo lief, een grote ook hoor, die kan ook zo zalig spinnen en bij jou komen liggen....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: allereerst proficiat met de nieuwe huisvriend Milo.... :Big Grin:  wauw wat enig, ik wens je er veel plezier en gezelligheid van...ach lief zo'n diertje.....genieten maar, en beterschap met je teen/voet/been 

Sietske: aandoenlijk als je weg moet en iemand anders moet er op passen...ik wist zelf ook niet dat ik het daar dan effe moeilijk mee heb...vindt mijzelf dan een beetje soft eigenlijk... :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahaha...Bhody gaat eind van de maand 14 dagen naar mijn goede vriend die aan de overkant van de straat woont. hij kent Bhody van begin af aan en zal er goed voor zorgen!!! .ik ben nog nooit zolang weggeweest, maar een beetje vrijheid kan ik wel gebruiken en een beetje rust ook inzake de bovenbuurman...elke dag kijk ik huizen maar ik ben nog niet aan de beurt... :Frown:  geduld dus...weg van deze flat...het is hier mooi, de omgeving zal ik missen, maar het "moet" !!!
geniet van je mooie boomerhondje, het is een dotje.... :Big Grin: 

Neetje: Guppies...Tof man....laat ze maar lekker zwemmen en dartelen...dan komen er vanzelf kleine guppies....uitkijken dat ze niet worden opgegeten dacht ik? doegieeeeeeeee

prettig weekend lieve mensen, jammer dat ik jullie niet kan schrijven als ik weg ben...echt afkicken dus....ik ben in 12 jaar tijd niet zolang weggeweest....pfffffffffff dagggggggggg groetjes van Elisabeth....dag Jolanda.....Liefssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal straks wat foto's plaatsen van mijn klein nieuw monsterke op het forum, ze staan op mijn gsm dus eerst ons ventje vragen om mijn foto's over te zetten op mijn lappie en de pc dokter heeft mijn lappie gemaakt, nu kan ik terug vlot typen se (ons ventje he)...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ben benieuwd Christel....mijn foto's mogen ook wel eens ververst worden, maar ja dat blijft meestal bij "denken" haha....daggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> Wij blijven enkel nog in parken waar de honden meemogen en anders blijven we gewoon thuis is een keuze die we gemaakt hebben dus.... moeilijk soms maar ja, mijn hond zou nog bij een vriendin kunnen maar dan zit hij aan de poort te wachten tot we thuis komen, die van Marc die kwijnt weg en dan hebben we geen hond meer.... als je geen kinderen hebt dan zijn het wel de huisdieren die je thuis houden hier


wij gaan ook altijd naar hondenparken, maar in spanje, waar we altijd heengaan, is wel een hondencamping, maar wij zitten daar in een hutje en daar mogen geen honden komen....dus dan maar een andere camping zoeken, waar ze hutten hebben waar wel een hond in mag.

wat schattig zo,n kleine kitten.
heb wel poezen gehad, maar vind dat stukken minder dan een hond, je hebt meer contact met een hond(mijn mening)

----------


## christel1

Ik ga ze er direct opzetten se de foto's, ons ventje heeft de foto's overgezet op mijn lappie dus nu kan ik ze plaatsen hier op het forum, en jullie mogen hem alleen bewonderen, niet komen pikken want 't is een schatje zelle... en ik vind dat een kat zo zalig kan liggen spinnen, een hond daar heb je natuurlijk ook liefde van maar een hond heeft een baasje, een kat is een baasje, jij bent de dienstknecht van de kat... maar dat heb ik er graag voor over hoor... onze Milo dus

----------


## christel1

Voor de liefhebbers of de nieuwsgierigen onder ons, de foto's staan erop he.... en zeg nu nog dat ik geen dierenvriend ben, veel te braaf zelle, altijd geweest hoor...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke ik ga vandaag nog even langs bij jou profiel om te kijken.....doegieeeeeeee  :Wink: 

Neetje: zijn de guppies al gewend in het water met de andere vissen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

> Ik heb 6 vrouwen guppen gekocht vandaag, dus nu hebben de 4 mannetjes die ik al had ook n beetje plezier


Hallo neetje
Leuk die gupjes hoor dan heb jer in korte tijd misschien wel 100
Tegenwoordig koop ik alleen maar mangupjes want het overkwam mij ook eens
Kreeg ik er 3 vrouwgupjes en 1 mangupje en na een jaar had ik er 43
Ik heb ze toen apart gezet de mannen en de vrouwen
Ze hebben zeker 4 1/2 jaar hog allemaal geleefd veel werk aan gehad maar ook wel veel plezier omdat ze zo leuk zijn om naar te kijken
Veel plezier met jouw gupjes. O ja ik heb er nu weer 2 nieuwe puk en muk 2 mannetje en die zet ik niet in het grote aquarium bij de andere vissen want daar gingen de laatste tijd alleen de guppen elke keer veel te snel dood.
Groetjes anMa :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag zijn we een katertje gaan halen in het asiel, het wordt kattentijd nu en de asielen gaan binnenkort volzitten met verlaten katjes. Het is een bruin tijgerkatertje en luistert naar de naam Milo en is al dikke vriendjes met mijn hond Sammy, dus dat komt wel goed tussen die 2 hoor.... Dochter heeft de naam mogen kiezen dus en ze is er superblij mee en ik ook en toch weer een katje dat een goeie thuis gaat krijgen se, dat is me die 20 euro wel waard hoor.... en zo schattig, lief, net 6 weken, een bolleke wol dus...


Gefeliciteerd met jouw nieuwe diertje 
Mocht ik het ook maar want ik mag ook niks geen huisdieren meer van mijn man
Alleen visjes
En een kikker in de tuin die is niet echt van mij maar zie hem toch wel elke dag rondspringen heb ik toch n diertje 
Ben heel blij voor jou en wens je veel liefde en geluk
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

@anMa, 
mij man wilde ook geen huisdieren meer.....
heb gewoon doorgedramt, uiteindelijk kon hij niet meer weigeren omdat het goed zou
zijn voor mij gezondheid.........en nu........
hij laat de hond ook uit en ik hoor m de hele dag praten tegen de hond.............hij wil alleen nog niet toegeven dat hij haar fantastisch vindt.
ik vind dt je elkaar geen dingen mag verbieden......

----------


## Neetje

1 vrouwelijke guppie heeft de mannenjacht niet overleefd  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Oesje Neetje dat is niet aangenaam he ???? 
Sietske mijn zoon wou ook geen katje meer en deze week toen hij thuisgekomen is van Amerika van vakantie zat hij er altijd mee te spelen.... en hij gaf hem zelfs eten zo van mama mag hij nog een beetje eten want hij heeft "echt" honger hoor maar elke keer als we naar de keuken gaan en hij hoort de koelkast opengaan heeft dan klein ding zelfs honger, hij weet het al fijn hoor, hij wordt ook al rotverwend door de kinderen en door mij en de kinderen van mijn overleden tweelingzus, die hebben nooit huisdieren gehad, die zijn ook al in de wolken met het kleine katje, zo schattig, zo lief, zo tof....Joy wou de kat al in haar handtas steken en meenemen naar de winkel.... en ik heb nog een klein harnasje dat van sammy was vroeger maar het is nog een beetje te groot voor het katje maar als hij wat groter is mag hij met een leibandje zo de tuin eens in dat hij buiten ook eens kan gaan verkennen, momenteel blijven alle buitendeuren dicht tot hij gecastreerd is en dan nog, zou er echt liever een echte huiskat van maken....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach Neetje, ik "was" er al bang voor... :Frown:  opletten makker.....Groetjes  :Big Grin: 

ach zo'n klein poeske lijkt mij toch ook echt leuk...Bhody kan ze wel opeten, die gaat uit zijn dak als hij een poes ziet...jammer  :Frown: .... veel geluk ermee Christel...leuk dat iedereen in huis evenals de kinderen vanje overleden zus dat kan waarderen een dier...het geeft een goede inmpuls aan je hersenen.... :Big Grin:  een beetje vreugde is geweldig....

Fijn om te horen dat jou man ook er voor gevallen is Sietske....helemaal WAUW... :Big Grin: 

byeeeeeeeeeeee

ik wilde Bhody een pipetje geven voor de teken maar het regent nog steeds...misschien beter om dat op een droge dag vd week te geven!!!! ja dat doe ik.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

of je geeft het pipetje voor de nacht..........
ik heb schapevet bonbons gekocht met knoflook erin....tegen vlooien, wormen en teken.
een echte traktatie en goed voor de vacht (1x per week een ei is ook een wondermiddel voor de vacht)
had killy gister een staartje op het koppie gemaakt.....nooit gedacht dat ik dat ooit zou doen, maar t stond zooooooo schattig

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## sietske763

syl, chris en Do,
mijn hondje staat op mn FB....moeten julie daar maar ff kijken.

syl, wat schattig die 2 kleintjes...
en wat een mooie poes, ze glanst zo mooi!

----------


## christel1

Ga direct eens kijken naar je hondje se, die wil ik ook wel zien.... kleine Milo is blij dat zijn broerke sammy terug thuis is na 3 dagen weg, nu kan hij terug pesterke spelen en sammy ambeteren

----------


## anMa

Vandaag heb ik een hondje te logeren
Hardstikke lief maar ook wel merk ik dat ik het niet meer gewend ben 
Mijn dochter moest de hele dag werken en anders is zij Yzah de beagle te lang alleen
Ze is bijna 2 jaar in augustus is ze jarig
Dus nog echt eentje met streken zoals jonge hondjes dat hebben
Ze heeft vannacht hier geslapen en was heel de nacht stil
Maar vanmorgen toen de krant kwam was ze aan t blaffen en ik dus vroeg wakker
Kort nachtje van 1 tot 6.45 uur 
Ze jaagt ook alle vogels weg uit de tuin die zijn gewend om broodjes te eten s morgens altijd twee boterhammen op hun voerplekje
En de kikker heeft zich goed verstopt in de composthoop 
Maar gezellig is het wel
Groetjes van anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach Anma: wat harstikke leuk dat je een dier onder je hoede hebt van je dochter...sommige honden kunnen niet te lang alleen zijn en ze hebben een luide blaf de beagle...en een kikker in je tuin hebben is een goede zaak, je hebt een vijvertje?...daar kun je erg van genieten.... :Wink:  

Sylvia: leuke foto's hoor...enig.... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: och wat doddig een staartje in het haar van Killy...maar ja Bhody is een klein machootje en een manneke....ik heb hem wel eens een commandokleurig regenpakje aangedaan...ehhhh was wat te groot, stond wel stoer !!!! hij wil gewoon "fier" erbij lopen zoals hij is....zojuist heb ik een pipetje voor teken gegeven want hij had er al weer 2...pffffffffffff wat een ondingen....hopenlijk gaan ze snel dood die rotteken.....bah...ik krijg er soms stress van maar ik mag ze "niet" weghalen bij Bhody want dan wordt hij een leeuw....gister probeer ik dat en dat lukt dus niet...45 min bezig geweest en toen werd ik heel boos ( gefrustreerd)  :Stick Out Tongue:  en toen ben ik maar een paar uur mijn huis uit gegaan...na een paar uurtjes kunnen we "beiden" de rust weer vinden!!!! arm dier....ik doe mijn best... :Big Grin: 
lekker zo'n bonbon Sietske... :Big Grin: 

Christel: wat schrijf je dat leuk...ik moet om jullie verhaaltjes lachen...ik zie het helemaal voor mij....doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## christel1

Hoi iedereen, 
Hier nog wat nieuws van het honden/kattenfront. 
Mijn "kleine" kater is ondertussen 14 weken en heeft voor de 3de keer zijn vaccinaties gehad gisteren bij de dierenarts, hij weegt ondertussen al dik 2,150 kg en dat is heel veel voor zo'n leeftijd... maar ja hij vreet zich ook te pletter hier en dan nog alle tussendoortjes die hij van iedereen krijgt, je zou voor minder dik worden. 
Met sammy zijn we ook naar de dierenarts gemoeten. Hij zat zich altijd te likken aan zijn poten en aan zijn buik, ik vond wel wat boebeltjes maar hij had geen vlooien of luizen en hij had ook een vetcyste op zijn rug. 
Dus aangezien ik gisteren niet kon gaan (zie hoe voel ik me vandaag) is mijn dochter met de hond en de kat naar de dierenarts gegaan. 
De dierenarts heeft dan gezien dat sammy zijn anaalklieren ontstoken waren, stonden gezwollen en heeft dit dan proper gemaakt, antibiotica spuit gegeven en voor 10 dagen pilletjes meegegeven. Zijn poot met de boebelkes op moeten we in de gaten houden en binnen 10 dagen als de antibiotica op is moeten we terug gaan. Hij likt zich nu toch al veel minder want het was echt iiritant te noemen al dat gelik. 
Nu hopen dat de antibiotica aanslaat en het was niet zoals Bodhy die met zijn poep over de grond ging schuren want anders had ik direct aan gedacht maar gewoon likken en jeuk. Weer enkele euro's armer maar ja dat weet je als je huisdieren hebt dat ze ziek kunnen worden, maar ben al blij dat hij nu terug beter kan slapen en niet meer zo vervelend doet. En hopelijk geneest zijn poot ook snel, de cyste heeft de dokter eerst opengestoken met een naald en dan het vet eruit geduwd, was een vetcyste en al redelijk dik geworden.... 
Nog een fijne dag iedereen

----------


## anMa

Tja christel tis wat met die beestjes
Goed dat jij er goed voor zorgt beterschap met hun kwaaltjes
Ik heb 2 nieuwe vissen in mijn aquarium erbij t was er n beetje stil met zn 4 tjes nu zijn er 6 4 goudvissen en 1 chinese danio en n zebravisje
De gupjes zitten apart met 4 bij elkaar in n klein aquRium je weet maar nooit of ze anders worden opgegeten
Groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

Anma, 

Ja als je huisdieren hebt dan weet je dat het je geld kan kosten maar je hebt er ook eeuwige vriendschap en dankbaarheid van. Ze kunnen zo schattig zijn allemaal en ik heb dan een peperkoekenhartje zeker ? 
AL bij al viel de kostprijs bij de dierenarts nogal mee, iets van een 44 euro voor de inenting van de kater en voor het onderzoeken van de hond, antibiotica injectie en voor 10 dagen antibiotica inbegrepen, maar heb nu wel geen kostelijke dierenarts, dat heb je als je in een blet woont he en niet in een grote stad want daar durven ze echt schandalig hoge prijzen vragen voor net hetzelfde.

----------


## christel1

Het hondje van de buren is loops en dat hebben we hier geweten dus. Ze komt aan mijn achterdeur zitten janken om bij Sammy te komen en zit ook te huilen in de tuin bij mij... Dat gaat nog fun worden de volgende 14 dagen dus, nogal goed dat sammy niet zo heet geblakerd is dan het teefje van hiernaast of er komen ongelukken van. Het hondje is een klein maltezerke, ietsjes te klein voor mijn reuze shih tzu monsterke en ik denk niet dat de buurvrouw er gelukkig zou mee zijn, maar dan moet ze eigenlijk haar hond maar in haar tuin houden zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

ik ben zooooooooo trots op mn Killy...
ze is gisteravond voor t eerst uit zichzelf gaan zwemmen.
eerder moesten we haar, om af te koelen, in het water zetten...en was mw gewoon een poos beledigd.

gisteravond ging mw dus wel 6x uit zichzelf...ging gewoon achter alle ""waterhonden"" aan de kolk in, zelfs koppie onder...

dus is nu niet mn shih tzu monster(zoals chris ze noemt)ze is gepromoveerd tot mijn walvis!!

----------


## christel1

Ik heb de mijne gisterenavond in bad gezet na dat ik me gewassen had. Hij had het zo warm, niet te doen. Zelfs de kleine kater heeft geen fut vandaag, ligt al een hele dag te slapen op een stoel. 
Koppie onder heeft sammy niet graag maar zwemmen doet hij wel heel graag hoor, zeker met zo'n temperaturen en fijn voor je hondje dat ze het nu ook doet :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ach dat lijkt mij akelig als de hond vd buren loops is...wordt Sam daar niet helemaal gek van? Bhody loopt dan als een trekpaard aan de lijn om alles te besnuffelen, als er een loopse dame in de omgeving is....brrrr...maar ja als een hond niet gecastreerd is zal het heftiger zijn hoor en lees ik.....lastig hoor... :Wink:  het kost de dieren ook veel energie....ja de buren moeten extra goed opletten dat de hond niet wegloopt, maar enfin soms ontsnapt een hond wel eens en een mens wordt wel eens moe van alles... :Big Grin: 
succes ermee....

Sietske: ach die Killy toch...zo'n kleine dreumes en dan kopje onder zwemmen....hahahahaha...Bhody laat ik nooit zwemmen....bij warm weer zijn we in huis en heb ik een draaivin ( ventilator) aan het plafond, en doe deze dan aan.. ...Bhody gaat dan in de douche liggen op de tegels, en als we gewandeld hebben ( een klein stukje ivm hitte) dan pak ik een washandje en verkoel hem daar mee...gaat prima... :Embarrassment: 
erg leuk van Killy....wat zul je daar van genieten als je ziet dat zij zo geniet van het water....als ik ooit nog eens een huis krijg ipv een flat dan kunnen wij meer ondernemen...

ik ben blij dat het weer nu koeler wordt....fijne dag meiden...

Warme groet... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Nou dames , jullie zijn nogal begaan met die beestjes ....
Van 'n " hondenleven "..gesproken , om jaloers op te worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Kan me voorstellen dat zij ook 'n levendig emotioneel leven hebben  :Wink: 
..versta wel niet , waarom jullie die beestje dan beknotten in hun pleziertjes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar ja , ik heb dan ook geen beestjes .....( ben te lui om ze te verzorgen  :Wink: )

Of toch ..1 poes..van ergens in de buurt denk ik ...ze heeft blijkbaar altijd honger...
dus ik zorg wel dat er iets te vinden is ...kwestie van de vuilzakken gans te houden !!  :Cool: 

Mijn buurvrouw heeft er wel ...5..honden a.u.b....2 kleintjes ( om in je binnenzak te steken )..en 3 grotere 
( vraag me niet welk ras , want daarvan heb ik geen verstand ! :Frown: 

Die kleintjes zitten meestal binnen als zij gaat werken ..de grotere in 'n vrij comfortabel hok..
( of ze graag opgesloten zitten heb ik ze nog niet gevraagd , 
doch ik betwijfel het , aan hun protesteren te horen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wanneer " mamma " thuis is mogen ze loslopen op haar domein .
Tja , waarom zij altijd maar zegt : " kom maar bij mamma "...begrijp ik ook niet ..
ik krijg daar meestal van die rare gedachten bij telkens ik haar dat hoor zeggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
( die zal ik beter maar niet nader toelichten hé ..dacht ik wel  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Eerlijkheidshalve moet ik wel toegeven dat ik er ook enig nut van heb  :Smile: 
Ik hoor namelijk aan hun geblaf ,.. of er iemand op straat langs komt ..ofwel of iemand op mijn oprit stopt ..
ofwel of " mamma " thuiskomt !!!
Raar..maar daarin maken zij duidelijk 'n onderscheid ....
Voor mij is dat mooi meegenomen als ik in m'n tuin bezig ben  :Wink: 

Helaas is er ééntje die helemaal geen onderscheid maakt ...
die reageert zelfs als hij/zij ? zelf beweegt ...
en dat doet hij/zij dus de ganse dag ....

Behalve als ik de tuinslang vast neem ( die ligt dus altijd binnen handbereik  :Wink: )
...zal niet van 'n goede douche houden denk ik ...enfin het helpt enkele minuten !! 
Ik doe dat wel uit " diervriendelijkheid " hoor ...heb compassie met de stembanden van dat beestje ..en dat zorgt tenminste voor enige rust !! 

Over het emotionele leven van die diertjes gesproken ...
heb ik 'n schrijfsel gevonden van iemand die er verstand van heeft denk ik ,
of toch " des beesten " gedachten kan lezen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Jullie deskundigen zullen dat beter kunnen inschatten hé !  :Wink: 

_Eenzame poes 
Mientje, Mientje, Mientje, 
waar blijft nou toch jouw vriendje? 
Je zit nog steeds op hem te wachten, 
al zeven dagen en zeven nachten. 
Jouw vriendje heeft het huis verlaten. 
Hij heeft jou in de steek gelaten 
met je vele poezenkindjes 
in de mand met roze lintjes. 

Mientje, Mientje, arme poes, 
jouw vriend is er vandoor met Loes. 
Je kent ze toch, die met het belletje 
en dat witzwart gevlekte velletje. 
Mientje, misschien weet je het niet 
maar de kater van buurman Piet 
heeft net zoveel verdriet als jij. 
Ooit gaat dat vanzelf voorbij. 

Hij mist Loes 
zij was zijn poes. 
Ach Mien, kijk om je heen 
verdrietig ben je nooit alleen. 
Piets kater vindt jou best wel aardig, 
hij is glanzend zwart en loopt zo waardig. 
Je hebt vroeger zelfs met hem gestoeid. 

Troost jezelf nou maar, want het is heus waar, 
voor jou zal straks de maan weer schijnen. 
Je poezenverdriet zal gauw verdwijnen 
als je met je nieuwe vriendje 
uit één bak melk drinkt, Mientje. 

Janina_

Ik wens Mientje het allerbeste plezante beesten leven.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ja Raimun, 
Die honden van ons zijn echt verwende nesten en ik geef dat eerlijk toe dat mijn hond een verwend nest is en de kleine kater is ook al een dik verwend nest. 
Maar een bench heb ik nog nooit gehad en zal ik nooit kopen ook niet, en ook geen hok voor in de tuin om in te zitten, ik vind het al erg als ze bij de dierenarts in een hok moeten zitten als ze iets hebben. De kater zit wel graag in zijn draagkooi als ze open staat maar niet om mee op stap te gaan naar de dierenarts want dan zit hij keiluid te miauwen. 
Kater Milo gaan nu ook op ontdekkingsjacht in huis hoor, deze week stond de zolder open en we dachten daar geraakt hij nooit op, ja ja mijnheerke kwam trapje per trapje naar de zolder, weer een stukje bij waar hij kan gaan snuffelen. En veel hoekjes waar hij zich kan verstoppen ook en wij maar gillen dan van Milo, Milo waar zit je en als ik het beu ben van Milo, varken waar zit je :-) Maar hij antwoordt nog niet echt... 
En mientje zal haar vriendje wel vinden hoor....

----------


## sietske763

@chris,
ik vind een bench toch wel (bijna) noodzakelijk......
maar omdat ik niet van opgesloten dieren houd, is de grootte van de bench voor een herdershond en killy met haar 4 kilo heeft daar de speelplek van haar leven....ze gaat er ook wel uit zichzelf in liggen spelen......wij merken iig niet eenmaal dat ze er tegenop ziet.
eigenlijk is het ook meer voor haar eigen veiligheid, want ze heeft regelmatig dingen in haar bekje die levensgevaarlijk zijn....bv spelden, nietjes, stuk rits die ze van de slaapzak heeft gemold.....man man...als we het niet gezien hadden, had dat beest allang een maagperforatie gehad.
waar ze t allemaal vandaan haalt......echt geen idee...
dus een grote bench heeft voordelen vind ik.....ook voor onze spullen, want de vorige hond had al een stukje muur opgegeten....

en hangt Milo al in de gordijnen.....dat is typisch iets voor katten.....
enne.....weet je zeker dat ze op zolder geen ""sporen"" gaat maken??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Dank voor je schrijven, mijn hemeltje je bent er klaar mee dat je buurvrouw zoveel honden heeft 5 stuks is veel.... :Frown:  al dat gejank, gehuil en wat al niet meer maakt dat je wel oordoppen mag gaan kopen....wel heerlijk dat in de zomer de tuinslang buiten ligt en dat het water na de desbetreffende hond kan gaan....hahahahahaha...je vertelt het mooi, maar dag in, dag uit dat hondengedoe naast je is erg veel....kom maar bij mama....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Stick Out Tongue:  die dame gaat wel erg ver....als Bhody te lang te hard blaft op het balkon ga ik er continue heen maar hij luistert gewoon niet goed...vorige week probeerde ik het anders te doen....(maar 2x gedaan tot nu toe) als hij enorm blaft dan pak ik hem heel rustig op, en sodemieter hem voor straf een paar minuten in de douche  :Big Grin: ....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ik hoop dat hij het "ooit" leert....nu blafte hij weer vanmorgen en daar had ik geen zin in, dus deuren dicht en de hond binnen...nu ligt hij te slapen....voor zolang het duurt natuurlijk....
sterkte Raimun met de honden en de buurvrouw....pffffffffffffff  :Wink:  
en dank voor je mooie gedichtje... :Embarrassment: 

fijn weekend....Hartelijke groeten van Elisa....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: hahahahahaha ik moet lachen om je stukje....MIlo waar ben jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Big Grin:  en dan zeg je varken....hihi :Wink:  ik zie het helemaal voor mij...fijn dat Milo het zo naar zijn zin heeft in jou dierendomein....je doet het op je eigen manier en de dieren weten wat je wilt dus dat komt prima in orde....doegieeeeeeeeeeeee 

Sietske: ja ik heb ook een bench, bevalt prima eigenlijk het is maar wat je gewend bent....toen Bhody jong was in de begin tijd sloot ik hem op als ik weg moest of ;s nachts, daarna nooit meer...."NU" staat de bench in de kamer waar ik zit te typen en het deurtje staat altijd open....ik gooi zijn speeltjes erin, en af en toe gaat hij heerlijk liggen in de bench want de grond is ook koel omdat het van metaal is.....niet zielig voor hem, het is ene veilige "eigen" plekje....
Killy is een prinses en die heeft haar eigen paleisje.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

mooi meiden.....daggggggggggggggggg

Dit was Elisa....knuffie voor jullie dieren en voor het dier wat Raimun verzorgt...lief hoor.... :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Sietske, het voordeel is, ik heb geen gordijnen dus kan hij er ook niet gaan inhangen... ik heb ramen die voor een deel gezandstraald zijn en verder rolluiken die naar beneden kunnen en sproeien daarvoor is hij nog te jong, hij is nog maar 4 maand en 3 weken dus helemaal nog geen "echte" kater en rond zijn 6 maand gaat hij naar de vet om te castreren dus dat hij niet begint te sproeien hoor. 

En vanals king Milo in huis is heb ik geen enkele vlieg nog gezien, ziet hij een vlieg dan gaat hij erop af hoor en moet ze dood, hij houdt ze echt in de gaten tot hij ze kan vangen, mijn ramen staan wel vol kleine kattepootjes maar dat moet kunnen, zal ze wel zemen als het echt niet doenbaar meer is. 

Ik heb nog bij geen enkele hond een bench gebruikt en bij mijn ouders vroeger ook niet, niemand bij ons in de familie heeft een bench. En bijna iedereen heeft een hond als huisdier van grote honden tot kleine honden. 

Misschien omdat mijn sammy zo'n brave is dat ik nooit gedacht heb aan een bench ? En hij doet niks maar ook niks stuk, mijn vorige hond ook niet en blaffen staat niet in zijn woordenboek, behalve als er iemand aan de deur komt of als hij iets verdacht ziet achteraan in de tuin 's avonds dan, overdag ook niet dan reageert hij niet, zou nog een goeie gebuur voor onze Raimun zijn. Hij zou niet weten dat hij een hond naast de deur heeft :-) 

Milo heeft wel de neiging van overal in te kruipen, in dozen, zakken enzo of onder een laken gaan liggen, mijn zoon had hem deze week in een laken gewikkeld en op zijn rug gehangen en zei toen hij ging slapen met de kat op zijn rug "ik ben ermee weg he", hing die kater zo gewoon in een zak op zijn rug, 't is toch een kadet zelle die zoon van mij, niet te doen. En nu krijg ik nog zo'n 2de exemplaar gedurende het schooljaar bij mij thuis, gaat leuk worden dus. Maar mijn zoon geeft hem 's morgens wel al eten hoor en kan ermee in zijn armen staan gelijk een klein kind, hij houdt zogezegd wel niet van katten en honden maar is er toch heel lief voor. En met het neefje komt dat ook wel goed hoor, die zal zich ook snel aanpassen aan de huisdieren.

----------


## sietske763

dan heb ik zeker pech gehad met mn 2 katten, jaaaaaaaaaaren geleden, 2 broertjes...
Jut en Jul heetten ze.....
beide gecastreerd en beide bleven sproeien....alle soorten voer gebruikt, om blaasgruis uit te sluiten enz enz.
1 was op een gegeven moment echt knettergek.....ging naast mij staan en trok zn poot op en mijn been was een soort plaspaal ofzo....hij plaste ook als een hond....
toen heeft de dierenarts m voor gek verklaard en hij heeft een spuitje gekregen, 7 jaar geworden....

vond het echt vreselijk....maar t was niet meer te doen.....en n iemand wilde m natuurlijk hebben....hebben zelfs nog een boerderij geprobeerd, maar daar was ie erg ongelukkig, want t was een echte schootkat...

jaja, dieren brengen veel liefde, maar als er wat met ze is, ook heel veel verdriet.....

----------


## christel1

Mijn vorige kater heeft ook nooit gesproeid, ik denk dat Milo rond half oktober zal binnen moeten voor zijn castratie, dan is hij 6 maand. Zijn teelballen moeten eerst goed ontwikkeld zijn voor ze hem kunnen castreren. En met mijn kattinnekes had ik het makkelijk, het moment dat ze hard begonnen te miauwen wist ik dat het tijd was om de vet op te bellen om hen te laten steriliseren. En ik heb op een bepaald moment 6 katten gehad, heel veel dus maar nooit een kat gehad die ging sproeien of zo, misschien wel buiten maar nooit binnen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt voor jullie verhalen meiden...Christel en Sietske....ik lees het met plezier... :Big Grin: 

heel sneu dat je toen de kat moest laten inslapen Sietske...ach do liebe...maar een goede beslissing want als een dier zo gek is dan helpt niets meer...moeilijk en pijnlijk besluit maar de enige "juiste" !  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 

Christel: fijn dat uwe Sammy zo rustig is...jammer dat Bhody zo'n lawaai maakt, soms kan mijn zenuwgestel daar absoluut niet tegen...ik heb hem vanmorgen eerst in zijn nekvel gepakt toen hij zo tekeerging op het balkon omdat er beneden iemand langsliep met een hondje...donderwetter, we hadden net gewandeld in de regen en ik was relaxed, begint die K.hond weer te blaffen als een idioot...vervolgens heb ik hem opgepakt en wederom in de douche gegooid.... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  toen een paar minuten laten zitten....nu zit ik rustig achter de laptop te typen en Bhody zit aan mijn voeten te kauwen op een verfrolletje....die krijgt hij altijd van een goede vriend van mij....dus effe rust in de tent...verder is het een heel sociaal diertje...af en toe wat verwend maar dat is niet anders.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ha die elisa,
heeft bhody altijd zo geblaft.....of was je er niet streng genoeg op toen je hem kreeg,
in mijn eigenwijze koppie denk ik altijd dat blaffen wel af te leren is, mits je maar vroeg begint om de zaak aan te pakken, soms zielig, vooral als ze nog zo klein zijn....maar toch!

een verfrolletje.......zo,n wit ding van een bouwmarkt?? miss een goed idee...!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Blaffen moet je inderdaad vroegtijds aanpakken, ( absoluut )maar Bhody en ik hebben gewoon een verkeerde "start" gemaakt.... :Embarrassment: 

allereerst kreeg ik de hond voor mijn verjaardag, ze hadden alles gekocht van mand tot eten en een speeltje etc...voor mijn gevoel kon ik niet weigeren.....pfff....ik voelde ............mij "zeer" overvallen...het kwam mij helemaal niet uit, maar enfin, ik heb nadien mijn familie verfoeid maar ze bedoelden het goed, en ik zat lichamelijk niet goed in mijn vel...daarna kwam er na 3 maanden een renovatie van 1 1/2 jaar en ben ik 3 x mijn flat uitgegaan voor weken na een andere woning.....ik voelde mij slecht en dan moet je dus een hond opvoeden terwijl je al die tijd in een oorverdovend lawaai zit....het zijn wel 11 verdiepingen en alles werd vernieuwd...2 liften zijn aan de flat bij mij bevestigd waar de hele dag de mannen in en uit kunnen je kent dat wel...compleet gek werd ik er van, maar je hebt geen keuze.... :Frown:  ik was kapot dat kan ik je vertellen....en razend wat er allemaal mis ging....en zo moest Bhody opgroeien met een vrouw die er helemaal niet aan toe was...
bij mijn schoonzusje ( vrouw van mijn overleden broer) mochten ze luidkeels blaffen, daar werd niet of amper ingegrepen..maar ze zijn goed voor dieren... :Smile: ..dat realiseerde ik mij later pas....daarom is het "nu" ook zo moeilijk om hem dat af te leren....maar oke ik heb iets geaccepteerd en nu moet ik leren om daar mee om te gaan.....soms valt mij dat zwaar, maar inmiddels na ruim 3 jaar begin ik langzamerhand iets meer te leren over honden...ik doe mijn best....het is anders om honden uit te laten van je familie dan om een "eigen" hond te hebben...we zijn aan elkaar gewaagd en er zijn gelukkig ook goede positieve dingen....maar soms is het lastig want ik ben wel "alleen"....als je hersenen gespannen zijn en gebukt gaan onder ander leed dan kun je niet zoveel verdragen....aan de andere kant is het zo dat als je thuiskomt na uren er iemand "dolgelukkig" na je toe komt rennen....echte "Bhody-Liefde" en ja dat roert je hart natuurlijk..... :Big Grin: .....dus moeten we samen leren om het goed te doen.....ik geef niet zomaar de strijd op.....met de jaren zal hij rustiger worden dat houd ik mij maar voor en een hond die niets meer doet past niet bij mijn "temperament" hahahahaha...dag lieve Sietske....wat een uitgebreid antwoord he?...misschien begrijp je het nu...

verfrolletjes? Action heeft ze ook voor een klein prijsje....en af en toe krijgt hij een duurder soort van mijn goede vriend...vindt hij vreselijk leuk...ff zien of dat wat voor Killy is, dat ze niet alles eraf vreet....Bhody sabbelt op dat ding....doegieeeeeeeee de zon schijnt...fijn........

----------


## sietske763

thanx voor je uitleg.....(had niet gehoeven hoor...) maar ik snap het helemaal!
tis ook niet niks om zomaar zonder voorbereiding een hond te krijgen als cadeau....
ik heb maanden op internet zitten zoeken naar rassen ed om een hondje te kopen wat de eigenschappen had, wat ik graag wilde....
en ja dus........zo heb je een totaal andere start!

----------


## sietske763

nou is Killy weer aan de beurt.......
mijn walvisje......sinds ze uit zichzelf is gaan zwemmen is ze totaal doorgedraaid, het lijkt wel een ADHD/borderline hond; alles of niets....
iedere avond gaat mw nu dus zwemmen, ook als ze zonder kameraadjes is....weer of geen weer..
het is nu al zo erg.....zondag ochtend kregen we hier toch een vreselijke plensbui.....hoppa, killy direct naar buiten met dr schattige koppie in de lucht, regen happen en lekker nat worden.....toen ze helemaal doorweekt was kwam ze tevereden weer naar binnen......nou ja zeg.........ook niet sporend....hahah, ze gaan toch op hun baasje lijken....????!!!

en we hebben net ruim 2 dagen gehad waarin Killy in hongerstaking is geweest....dat was wel ff moeilijk, omdat ze zo klein is/blijft......ze had ander voer, t zelfde merk, alleen nu geen puppyvoer meer, ws stond de smaak niet aan......pffffffff ruim 2 dagen niet eten, het leek wel op een puberstrijd.....ik moest me echt inhouden om haar niet tegemoet te komen...wel 3 x gewogen.....gelukkig, niets afgevallen....
en ja hoor.....vanavond...wij hebben gewonnen....ze is gaan eten, zij het met lange tanden...
dus deze strijd hebben we gewonnen.....het zijn echt net kleuters, morgen of volgende week zal er wel weer een andere strijd zijn....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Het is juist goed om vooraf te onderzoeken wat voor een hond eigenlijk bij je past....dat is van essentieel belang, je groeit er dan na toe!!!!  :Wink: 
1 x heb ik Bhody na mijn schoonzusje gedaan om afstand van hem te doen....na een week ging ik er heen, ....Bhody keek mij doordringend aan.....en toen kreeg ik daar zo'n brok van in mijn keel, dat ik Bhody meenam na huis en besloot om hem toch te houden....daar kan ik nog emotioneel van worden....mijn familie had dat "nooit" zo mogen doen...ze hadden de pup thuis moeten laten in het nest en het alleen op papier zetten dan had ik een "eerlijke" keus kunnen maken....soms ben ik er nog boos over maar ik weet dat ik het los moet laten!!!! dat brengt niets meer....en ik was te zwak om "nee" te zeggen....einde onderwerp... :Frown:  ff wat anders......

Killy en regen.....hartstikke leuk Sietske...hahahaha...wat een watervrouwtje.... :Big Grin: 

ander eten: heb je het op tijd gemengd met het vorige voer?...half om half een paar dagen?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik begrijp hoe het voelt als Killy niet wilt eten....ellendig....het gaat niet om de strijd winnen, het gaat erom dat je Walvisje nu weer gaat eten...ook een ommekeer voor haar darmpjes....ff wennen dus... :Big Grin:  en ja zo blijf je altijd bezig met opvoeden etc...ach ik hoef jou niets te vertellen...jij hebt er veel meer verstand van dan ik, maar ik krijg wel hele goede "tips" van mijn goede vriend die aan de overkant vd straat woont...hij heeft zelf altijd honden gehad...de laatste was een New Foudlander...ach wat een lief dier...als die op het balkon lag en zij hoorde mijn hakjes op de straat dan tikte ze tegen het raam aan na de baas en kwam mij zeer vrolijk en kwispelend begroeten in het portaal....zo liefffffffffffffff  :Wink: 

vanmorgen heb ik Bhody een pipetje gegeven tegen teken, vlooien, zandvliegen en andere ellende...hahahaha....hij voelt zich altijd een dagje ellendig en begint dan direct op de bank en de grond te rollebollen zodat die rommel eraf gaat....daar is hij een uur mee druk...ik speel wat met balletjes en liet de balkondeur open zodat hij wat afleiding heeft...nu zit hij te slapen aan mijn voeten terwijl ik achter de lap top zit...he,he...ff rustig....

fijne dag...dag Sietske, Christel, Killy, Sammy, Milo etc...... :Smile:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 

Misschien vond ze de brokjes te groot ? Het is maar een kleine hond die je hebt en sommige hondebrokken zijn echt te groot voor die monstertjes van ons. Mijne sam is nu wel een varken dat alles opeet maar liefst hetgene wat op mijn bord ligt. 
Milo ligt nu te slapen in de krantenbak, blijkbaar wordt dat nu zijn favoriete plaats. En dan vind ik hem natuurlijk nergens en Sammy ligt hier ook ergens te snurken. 
Het is hier maar kalm in huis, mijn zoon is gaan werken en mijn dochter is op reis, niet gezellig hoor als je hier zo in je eentje zit. Straks boodschappen doen en dan zien we wel, weet nog niet wat we gaan eten deze avond.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hahahahaha Christel...dat varkentje van jou is wel een heel leuke hond....en Milo...schattig hoor....ik hoop dat je nog lekker hebt gegeten, maar inderdaad wat je zegt...voer kan verschillend zijn van grote enz..... :Wink:  binnenkort hoor je weer de reisverhalen van je dochter....ff wennen he zonder haar....fijne dag...liefssssssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Hou je haaks met alles.. :Embarrassment: ..ach je zult wel weten wat het beste is voor Killy, maar enfin ik wilde even met je meedenken....ik hoop dat "JIJ" het goed maakt....lijnen en niet roken en andere dingen vallen helemaal niet mee....ik hoop dat je vandaag kunt genieten van wat zon...sterkte met de darmspoelingen...ja, het hoort niet op dit topic maar het schiet mij opeens te binnen....soms moet je per dag overleven....ehhh dikke zoen dan maar????  :Big Grin: 

Christel: sterkte met uw uitslag.... :Wink: 

Bhody had gister de hele dag last van dat pipetje tegen teken..... :Frown:  sneu om te zien en ik kon niet zoveel wandelen gisteren door mijn heup....heel misschien vandaag... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar het moest gewoon....a.s.vrijdag gaat hij naar de trimster toe, voor een korte "look" haha doegieeeeeeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

korte look.................
gewoon gemilimeterd?????haha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tondeuse schat.... :Big Grin: 

ik schrijf niet veel, ik ben gewoon heel moe..... :Embarrassment: 

Heel veel sterkte Sietske...Darmspoelingen/niet roken/lijnen.....rot voor je...Kuzzzz en Knufffffff

----------


## sietske763

probeer meer lekker vroeg te gaan slapen. met wat erin, wat je nog hebt...
sterkte!
morgen hopelijk een betere dag voor je!

----------


## sietske763

nou..............vandaag weer wat geleerd....
het valt me al heel lang op dat Killy regelmatig van die rare geluiden kan produceren....(netjes uitgedrukt toch??)ik dacht altijd dat ze dan weer eens wat raars opgegeten had of te snel gegeten had en dat het ""braakneigingen"" waren.....

komt vanmorgen hier iemand met veel honden ervaring en ja hoor...Killy natuurlijk weer door t dolle heen en weer braakgeluiden...
blijkt het hyperventilatie te zijn......ze is zooooooooo blij met visite dat ze helemaal doordraait en van drukte dus gaat hyperventileren...
hahahaa, sorry hoor....maar moest er zo vreselijk om lachen...
wie heeft er nou een hond met hyperventilatie......tuurlijk...Sietske, de slaapspecialist...
"de visite"" deed een hand voor haar snuitje en t was zo afgelopen....
vanmiddag was ze weer zoooooooooo druk en ja hoor daar gingen we weer....ik hetzelfde doen als vanmorgen...en ja hoor....weer zo afgelopen..

lieve mensen, allemaal een aai voor jullie lieve diertjes....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bhody deed het ook, ik was er in het begin zeer bezorgd om....ik sleepte hem toen van de ene na de andere woning....het leek alsof hij erin bleef hangen.....pfffffffffffff  :Frown:   :Wink: 

Hyperen klopt...fijn dat je het nu weet via je bezoek.... :Big Grin:  stelt weer gerust....

vroeg slapen kan bij mij "nooit" op de flat...maar ik kijk vaak op de woningzoeker en klik dan op een gewenst huis....haha...ik ben nog lang niet aan de beurt, maar het vordert langzaam...ik doe mijn best....
dag Sietske, dag Killy....dag Christel en al je huisdieren....

----------


## anMa

Mijn 2. Visjes zijn allebei deze week doodgegaan zebra en danio die bij de goudvissen zaten
Ze hadden ze niet opgegeten dus eigenlijk snap ik niet waaraan ze zijn doodgegaan de goudvissen makenhet prima en de 4 gupjes die apart zitten ook
De 2 kleintjes zie ik al wat groeien
Het hondje van mijn dochter is aan het logeren voor 3 dagen
Gisteren was ze heel lief en vandaag weer heel stout kuilen graven en op de stoelen springen en graven onder de tafel in het kleed modderpootjes op mijn puzzelboekje 
En kwijl in mijn handtasje....aaahhhh
Heel anders dan mijn herders die ik vroeger had zo' n beagletje
En ook blaft ze veel meer met van die jachthond uithalen
Ook wel grappig hoor...ik vind haar best wel lief. Ook al doet ze die stoute dingen
In ieder geval brengt t wel wat leven in huis ...nu ik de kat van buren mis...

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat sneu van die 2 vissen...misschien kun je het eens navragen in de dierenwinkel waar je de vissen gekocht hebt...was er zuurstof genoeg, moest er ander voer komen, kunnen de vissen wel samen? goh naar voor je..... :Wink: 

je hebt een logehondje in huis...oeps dat is wennen...fijn dat je gewend bent aan honden, heerlijk dat je voor je dochter wilt oppassen dat is geweldig....toppie hoor... :Big Grin: 
heel akelig dat de kat is overleden die elke ochtend bij jou even binnen kwam kijken en wat eten wellicht? een groot gemis in het begin....
fijne dag AnMa en succes met de dieren....en met je eigen gezondheid....Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Onze chibi maakt zich mooi door stokjes tussen zijn veertjes te plaatsen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och Luuss: wat een aanwinst Chibi... :Embarrassment:  mooi meid....afscheid van je dierbare die zo geliefd was en nu tijd voor Chibi....leuke foto erbij...echt schitterend...dank je wel....
ik gun jullie veel interactie met elkaar en veel knusheid en liefde....
fijn weekend....Warme groet.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hey luuss,
wat leuk dat je weer een vogeltje hebt.....is het t zelfde soort vogel als heavy was.....?

met Killy weer een avontuur beleefd.....ben nu moe....dus de story volgt wel een x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
We hebben chibi sinds oktober 2011, maar hij is zeker niet tam, wel jammer, maar toch fijn om terug wat geluid in huis te hebben  :Smile: 
Hoe is het met jou hondje?

@ Sietske,
Ja het is dezelfde soort vogel, alleen een heel ander karakter.
Altijd leuk om avonturen te beleven met huisdieren en nu ben ik benieuwd naar wat dat voor avontuur was  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik hoor net slecht nieuws over een hond.... :Frown: 

Ik schrijf op dit topic en opeens komt er een sms je binnen...ik wilde het eigenlijk niet lezen....wat is nu het geval? ik ging afgelopen zaterdagmiddag met een datevriend na een andere plaats toe om wat bij te praten en daar hoorde ik dat de zijn hond niet lekker was en zo lusteloos....na zondag heb ik hem niet meer gesproken want ik was druk en erg moe en ik had vergat het een klein beetje....nu lees ik zijn mail en vrees voor het ergste....ik doe meteen een sms je en die kreeg ik dus net terug....."OVERLEDEN" IS DE HOND..1 1/2 jaar oud en hij en zijn dochter waren er zo gek mee....ik ben er plotseling zeer verdrietig door....vindt het heel erg voor hem/hun hij was er zo gek mee....bah wat akelig...dat ik zo emotioneel wordt dat vindt ik lastig...het is gewoon zeer verdrietig allemaal....ik heb ff geen woorden meer...ik ga afsluiten....bah wat een toestanden allemaal.... :Embarrassment:  ik kijk naar de foto van de mooie hond die op de tafel voor mijn neus staat vlak achter de laptop...waarschijnlijk is er vergiftiging in het spel..er waren meerdere honden flink ziek.... :Wink:  ik reageer een andere keer wel op je mooie vogel hoor Luuss......ik ben enigzins geschokkeerd!!!
Groeten....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ah wat sneu nieuws zeg!  :Frown:  
Kan mij zo kwaad maken als mensen moedwillig een dier pijn doen op welke manier dan ook, als er idd vergif in het spel is hoop ik van harte dat ze de dader(s) oppakken!  :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb ook eens een kater gehad die ze vergiftigd hebben, en dat beestje heeft echt afgezien dat het niet mooi meer was. En hij is ook eens beschoten geweest door jagers, zat dat beestje daar met een heel groot gat in zijn bil en aangezien het een langharige Noorse boskat was had ik het niet direct gezien maar hij zat zich altijd te likken en dan eens gekeken wat er was en echt een gat van ongeveer 2 cm in zijn bil dat ventje Milou dus maar direct de dierenarts opgetrommeld en na een tijdje was het toch mooi genezen. 
Verder gaat alles goed met de nieuwe aanwinst Milo, is al een groot dik varkentje geworden... weegt al ongeveer 3 kilo en is nog maar 5 maand oud, dat gaat een reuzekater worden hoor, is nu al megagroot voor zijn leeftijd. 
We hebben er wel veel plezier mee hoor, nog heel speels en de beste vriend van hond Sammy. Hij ligt altijd op de loer als Sammy in de keuken zit en dan springt hij er van boven op... en dat klein konijn van mij die doet natuurlijk niks, die laat zich altijd doen... Veel te braaf voor deze wereld zeg ik dan altijd zoals ik... stoef stoef

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag dierenvriendin...mooi verhaal dat je dat dier kon redden Christel...gelukkig bestaan er nog mensen zoals jij die zich om dieren bekommeren..... :Wink: 
fijn dat het zo goed gaat met Milo en Sammy....vertroetel ze maar lekker....
slaap lekker Christel en veel goeds met je eigen gezondheid....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Bah, wat een gruwelijk verhaal. Ik wordt daar ter plekke niet goed van.
Ik snap niet dat iemand zoiets kan doen.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Wat een leven voor een kater, vergiftigd en beschoten, gelukkig had hij jou als baasje!  :Smile: 
Klinkt als gezellige boel daar met Sammy en Milo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Chibi had gister een lawaai, meneer wou een nieuwe strengel (trosgierst) dus die heb ik maar gegeven... hij is nog steeds niet bij ons komen zitten, de huisspin is nog tammer, achja, chibi maakt leuke geluidjes en wast zich dus het is wel goed zo  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag ga ik met mijn zus met de hond van mijn ouders na de dierenarts toe....mijn ouders zijn momenteel niet capabel genoeg om de hond medicijnen te geven en er op toe te zien wat ze eet...ze eet nauwlijks en toch heeft ze honger...door grote problemen thuis is de hond nu tijdelijk bij mijn zus in huis....zij geeft veel over, en is al lange tijd aan de diaree..het lijkt wel of ze iets aan haar achterlijf heeft...heel zielig allemaal...dit is al aan de gang sinds juli....we gaan nu een echo doen...ik hoop dat ze er achterkomen want al die onderzoeken daar wordt het dier niet beter van....ze is 11 jaar oud, maar verhongeren dat is niet humaan...ze is nog wel vrolijk en is wat opgeknapt van de antibiotica, nu nog eten....
ik duim maar weer.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Misschien heeft ze iets opgegeten wat ze niet mocht opeten ? Honden zijn veelvraten he, zo is de hond van mijn ventje dol op slipjes, of ze nu proper of vuil zijn, ze moeten eraan als hij er 1 te pakken krijgt en mijn hond, die was eens aan het poepen/kakken en ik zie iets uit zijn poep hangen, ik trek het eruit en het was het plastiek van een inlegkruisje, waarschijnlijk slipje gevonden van mijn dochter op haar kamer en inlegkruisje opgegeten, het papier was wel verteerd maar het plastick niet, dus misschien goed dat hij het nog kunnen uitkakken heeft en dat hij ook niet beginnen overgeven is of zoiets want zoiets kunnen ze bijna niet zien met een RX enkel met een echo en dat kan echt heel nare gevolgen hebben. Veel succes met het dierenarts bezoek en hopelijk niks ernstig.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je lieve Christel voor je antwoord.... :Wink: 

Helaas hebben we onze lieve vrolijke Koningspoedel Jasmijn moeten laten inslapen...het ging gistermorgen heel slecht met haar...
het was hartverscheurend, ik heb er iets over geschreven bij "vandaag voel ik mij"
ik voel mij onwennig, ontheemd, en verdrietig..... :Embarrassment: 

Liefssss

----------


## christel1

Maar schattie toch, erg dat je je lieveling hebt moeten laten inslapen. Het zal inderdaad tijd vragen om het los te laten. Maar je was er toch bij toen ze ingeslapen is en dat scheelt toch al en je kan een dier echt niet laten afzien. Ze zal een fantastisch leven gehad hebben bij je ouders en vertroeteld door iedereen van de familie. Bhody zal zijn speelmaatje ook missen. RIP Jasmijn, je zal nooit vergeten worden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt lieve Sietske, Christel, Jolanda en Neetje, en Anma voor het medeleven....heel lief, fijn hoor!  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag wordt Jasmijn begraven in het graf van de vorige hond..dat is een heel fijn gevoel moet ik zeggen... :Embarrassment: .je kunt dit steeds huren voor 2 jaar zeg maar en op een gegeven moment stop je ermee, daarom is het des te mooier dat dit graf er nog is...ik weet exact waar het is want ik kom er af en toe...daar ligt ook de hond van mijn goede buurman/vriend begrafen...prachtige plek, waar 's zomers de zweefvliegtuigen overheen vliegen...ik ga er met mijn ouders waarschijnlijk morgen heen, mijn vader kan niet al te lang staan dus ik wacht het even af....het komt goed....wat plantjes erop planten, een kaarsje erbij want daar houden we van en het wordt een mooie plek voor Jasmijn...dat verdiend ze ook, want het dier heeft enorm veel Liefde gegeven.... :Smile: ....ik was dol op haar....
prettige dag allen, dank voor de steun....
Liefs...... :Smile: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Elisabeth,
Oh sneu zeg dat Jasmijn moest inslapen  :Frown:  Ze heeft een fijn leven gehad bij je ouders en jullie hebben alles gedaan wat je kon doen, dus is beter dat ze niet meer hoeft te lijden...
Wel mooi dat ze begraven wordt bij de vorige hond  :Smile: 
Hele dikke knuffel en veel sterkte lieffie!

----------


## sietske763

HELP CHRIS!!!!!
mn hond is ruim 1 kilo gegroeid in 4 weken!!!!!wat gaat er hier mis.......
ze was al zeker 5 maanden 4 kilo en begin sept. 1 jaar....

straks zijn de rollen omgekeerd.......baasje op gewicht en hond aan de lijn (figuurlijk)

----------


## christel1

Sietske, hoe oud is je hond nu ? En een hond verdikt ook met ouder worden, zoals de mensen dus.
Als je haar ribben nog kan voelen is er echt niets aan de hand Sietske. En als ze normaal eet ook niet. Ik dacht dat mijn hond vermagerd was... hij is niet vermagerd, de hond van ons ventje is gewoon verdikt. Hij weegt nu 9,4 kilo, de mijne 8,3 kilo dus ja mijne sammy zet er dunner uit. 
En als ze genoeg beweging krijgt dan is er zeker niets aan de hand hoor. Voel gewoon eens aan haar rug van boven en als je haar ribben nog kan voelen is er echt niks om ongerust over te zijn.

----------


## sietske763

ik lees net dat deze info van mij een beetje onduidelijk is......
killy is begin september 1 jaar geworden (teefje)
vanaf 7 maanden was ze 4 kilo en is dat dus zo gebleven tot ongeveer 1 maand geleden, ze was echt volgroeid, gewoon een mini hondje....
we wegen haar regelmatig (omdat ik bang ben dat ze afvalt) en ze schommelt als ze loopt, ze kon wel hoogzwanger zijn....ook haar conditie lijkt minder te worden, tijdens lange wandelingen gaat ze plat liggen om ff uit te rusten.....heeft ze nooit gedaan.
eergister weer gewogen.....ze begon een dikke tante te lijken met een bierbuik...... en ja hoor 5 kilo!!!
ze zou 35 cm worden (schofthoogte oid, weet niet precies hoe dat heet) en ze is 23 cm gebleven, dus dat verandert niet.....hoe groot ze nu ook lijkt...

----------


## sietske763

hahahahh we zitten tegelijk te reageren.....had nog wat info voor je, ik ga nu je antwoord lezen

----------


## sietske763

op haar rug voel ik haar ribben , maar ze heeft wel een hangbuik.....

----------


## christel1

Sietske, is ze eigenlijk al eens loops geworden ? Haar hangbuikje doet me eerlijk gezegd denken aan een schijnzwangerschap. Of ze heeft last van haar lever maar daarvoor is ze eigenlijk nog veel te jong om zo te denken. 35 cm schofthoogte, dat heeft mijn sammy nog niet. Hij is zoiets van een 32 cm en ik moet zeggen, hij is wel een XXL. Elke hond kan schijnzwanger worden, de teefjes he... Moest ik jou zijn, ik zou er toch eens mee naar de dierenarts gaan. Kijk eens of haar tepels gezwollen staan en of er soms niks uitkomt als je er op duwt want dan is een schijnzwangerschap echt mogelijk. 
Overlaatst moeten lachen met mijn neefje, hij heeft milo de kater in zijn armen en voelt iets, hij dacht dat het een kleine teek was. Nee het was een tepel die hij voelde :-) dacht alleen dat vrouwelijke katten tepels hadden en de mannelijke niet...

----------


## sietske763

chris, op dit moment is ze loops....inde laatste week, dit is haar 2e x dat ze loops is, met 7 maanden voor het eerst ze heeft voor de 2e x ook geen bloedverlies, of ze is zo schoon op haarzelf. ze heeft wel vreetbuien, het lijkt wel een vrouw die ongesteld moet worden.
als ze kwaad is gaat ze ook eten.....ze is geen 35 cm, maar dat voorspelde de fokker.

miss 1 x per dag voer geven??

----------


## christel1

Dat is wel snel na elkaar dat ze loops is. Normaal is er een maand of 6 tussen maar hangt ook af van hond tot hond blijkbaar. 
1 keer per dag eten geven vind ik toch wel weinig hoor.... Als je haar ribben nog kan voelen is ze helemaal niet te dik, ja gewoon haar buikje maar dat kan ook zijn omdat ze loops is nu. Hier staat er altijd eten voor de honden, korreltjes en 1 keer per dag krijgen ze natte voeding. En daarmee bedoel ik ofwel americain natuur (rundergehakt van bij AH) of een kippenfilet of varkensgebraad maar nooit afgemeten hoor. Je kan een dier ook geen honger laten lijden. En ze zal zich echt niet overeten hoor of ze zou het moeten zien van jou lol (niet gemeend he). 
En echt als Sammy en Pouche genoeg hebben dan eten ze echt niet verder, dan laten ze het liggen. En de korreltjes daar eten ze van maar enkel als ze echt honger hebben. 
Of je kan haar 's morgens, 's middags en 's avonds een kwartiertje laten eten en dan stoppen. Maar zet haar niet op dieet hoor, tot zolang je haar ribben nog voelt is er niks aan de hand. En als je niet zeker bent, ga naar de dierenarts, zeker omdat ze nu voor de 2de keer loops is in korte tijd. Het lijkt me wel snel op elkaar.

----------


## sietske763

Bedankt Chris.......shih- tzu kenner!

haha snap natuurlijk dat dat een grapje is.........maar wel een geniaal gevonden!!!

----------


## sietske763

dat beest van mij spoort echt niet........
ik schreef toch hierboven dat ze ook gaat eten als ze boos is......
vanavond weer, dus ik verbeeld me het echt niet......
ze werd gecorrigeerd en hoppa, kijkt ""vals"" achterom, naar ons......naar de etensbak,
bekkie propvol en dan kauwen op een dusdanige wijze dat we het wel moeten zien....
en dan kijkt ze nog zo....provocerend...dat is het beste woord ervoor.....smak smak smak en ja hoor....etensbak weer leeg!
het zijn net kinderen....alleen luisteren de honden beter en zijn nooit brutaal!meestal blij...

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha die sietske, zo beleef je nog eens wat  :Wink:  Maar zoals christel zegt als je nog ribben voelt dan zou t goed moeten zijn qua gewicht en anders even langs dierenarts voor controle als je het niet vertrouwd...

Lol christel, ach zo leert je neefje ook nog eens wat  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Hier een weekend op de katten van beste vriendin gepast. Een was buiten, ander binnen in trappenhuis, kwam de onderbuurvrouw met de hond eraan, hoorde ik geblaas gevolgd door gejank en ja hoor had degene die in t trappenhuis was de hond een mep gegeven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zo bang voor auto's en andere levenloze objecten, maar verdedigt zich goed tegen al het levende  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wel weer lekker geknuffelt... nu chibi nog, ale die was ook blij dat ik vandaag terug was zodat hij nieuwe strengel tros gierst en schoon water kreeg  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ach wat lief Luuss dat je op de dieren past...ja katten/poesen halen uit naar honden als ze in het nauw komen...heel logisch...dapper ding he...effe lekker aaien en vertroetelen...zo lief....

Sietske: wat Christel zegt klinkt geloofwaardig, dat geloof ik ook.. :Wink: ...Bhody weegt iets meer dan 6 kg en hij wordt in december 4 jaar oud...dat Killy goed eet is prima toch? ook jonge kinderen eten veel...wel weeg ik per dag met een beker af hoeveel Bhody naar gelang zijn gewicht is mag eten....daar houd ik mij redelijk streng aan...als ik zie dat hij extra trek heeft krijgt hij ietsje meer, of ik geef hem wat vleesvoer van de Aldi, het heet BALDO en hij vindt het lekker...gwoon een beetje...niet overdrijven...1 x eten geven zou ik absoluut niet doen....een klein hondje eet graag in een paar portie's....verdeel het over de dag...wat Christel zegt klinkt ook super goed...maar iedereen doet het op zijn of haar manier...1x per jaar wordt Killy toch ingeent? dan kun je het vragen aan de dierenarts...ik kijk op de zak van het eten van Bhody wat ik geef...daar staat precies op hoeveel een hondje "minimaal" moet hebben...zij ( Killy) is in de groei dus na haar loopsheid of tussendoor zal ze ongetwijfeld honger hebben.....veel succes met Killy..ik denk dat ze het heel goed doet...wij als mens zwellen ook op als we in de maandelijkse periode zijn.... :Stick Out Tongue:  krijgt ze rust genoeg?, dit kost veel energie...doegieeeeeeeeeeeee

Als Bhody een loopse dame ruikt dan kan hij weinig eten op een dag...pas naar een paar dagen haalt hij de schade weer in...hij kijkt dan verlangend naar buiten in de vensterbank en dan is zijn knuffel( hondje) zijn beste vriendin....hij sleept mij dan over de straat heen,  :Frown:  dat is minder prettig want mijn gewrichten protesteren enorm en dan wordt ik soms behoorlijk kwaad, maar enfin hij kan er niets aan doen, maar mijn "hormonen" zijn ook aan de loop..(menopauze, wat een shit gedoe) .hahahaha, grrrrrrrrrrrr  :Smile:  dan scheld ik hem soms uit op straat...ach ook zielig eigenlijk...puh  :Smile: 

vanmorgen toen ik hier schreef op MC moest Bhody plotseling veel gal spugen...gisteren viel er een volgezogen teek op de grond die bleek onder zijn kin te hebben gezeten....dat vond ik erg zielig want ik had niets gemerkt..ik had ook niet verwacht dat die rotkrengen er nog waren..ik zal proberen beter op te letten als we naar het bos of een park zijn geweest met al die struikgewassen!!! pfffffffffff hij was al een paar dagen lusteloos en at erg weinig, ik was al ongerust want het deed mij sterk denken aan Jasmijn de hond van mijn ouders...
in december krijgt hij weer zijn cocktailenting en dan laat ik hem gelijk even nakijken/controleren....
succes Sietske en dank Christel....fijne dag....

----------


## christel1

Moet lukken, mijn hond heeft deze morgen ook gal overgegeven, ze zijn dus samen ziek geweest maar hij had gisteren een beetje te veel eten gekregen, 't zal dat geweest zijn zeker ? 
Morgenavond mijn kater Milo naar de dierenarts brengen, hij wordt krols dus het moment is aangebroken om hem te laten castreren, zielig voor dat manneke maar het kan nu een maal niet anders of hij gaat beginnen sproeien op alles en nog wat en dat is nu ook niet echt de bedoeling. Hij zit ook al te jammeren voor de venster en echt hij loopt lastig, hormonen he ??? Net 6 maand geworden en dat manneken moet al als een castraat door het leven gaan..... maar ja liever dat dan hier mega veel katten in de buurt die aan zijn kuren moeten geloven  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel veel sterkte gewenst voor de kater Milo......als het beter is voor alles en iedereen dan zal het zeker moeten want anders wordt het te lastig met veel dieren in huis...
ik vindt alles sneu wat dieren betreft, maar ik begrijp dat sommige ingrepen moeten gebeuren... :Embarrassment: 

knuffel voor Milo, en jij nogmaals succes...wegbrengen/ophalen/verzorgen  :Big Grin: 

Groetjessssssssss

----------


## christel1

Kater Milo is terug goed thuisgeraakt hoor, hij was eerst een beetje bang, ja wel een beetje traumatisch zo een nacht bij de dierenarts moeten doorbrengen maar na een kwartiertje was hij al terug aan het spelen hoor en me aan het pesten. Hij heeft eerst wel goed gegeten en direct de kattenbak in want bij de dierenarts wou hij zijn slaapplaats niet vuil maken blijkbaar want er lag niks in de kooi en het was een grote hoor, geen kleintje. Dus gelukkig terug met zijn broerke Sammy die hij ook al direct aan het pesten was, nee nee gewoon met mijnen hond spelen. Nu zijn we toch zeker dat hij geen nageslacht kan krijgen en niet zal gaan vechten met de andere katers uit de buurt. En er zijn al zoveel katten die geen thuis vinden en die ze moeten laten inslapen, hij kan gelukkig zijn bij ons. Een goed nest, lekker eten en warm in huis. Wat moet een kat nog meer hebben ???

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja ik vind het leuk hoor dieren om mij heen  :Smile: 
Haha Bhody met een loops vrouwtje klinkt als een mens met liefdesverdriet qua eetpatroon LOL... maar wel sneu dat hij een teek had...
Als je toch voor jaarlijkse ineneting gaat kan je Bhody laten onderzoeken en vragen stellen mocht je die hebben  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Fijn dat Milo 'gewoon' zichzelf is nu hij gecastreerd is en weer thuis is  :Smile: 
Ja is zielig dat vele dieren geen thuis hebben, maar gelukkig zijn er ook genoeg mensen die wel op een liefdevolle goede manier met hun huisdier omgaan  :Big Grin: 

Onze chibi moest vandaag de kooi in zodat we even snel konden opruimen en stofzuigen en een lawaai dat hij had, hij deed net of hij nooit iets mag van ons  :Confused:  
Toen ik op Juul paste keek ik ook na elke wandeling of er een teek zat...
Was vorig weekend ook heerlijk op de bank in slaap gevallen met de katten bij me terwijl ik tv keek, werd wakker van gemauw omdat ze eten wouden en daarna maar richting bed verplaatst voor verdere knuffels...

----------


## christel1

Ben vandaag een tuigje gaan kopen, lach niet he, voor mijn kater... Dan kan hij aan het leibandje ook eens buiten lopen. De kinderen uit de buurt waren met mij aan het lachen, nee het is geen hond maar een nieuwsgierige kater die soms eens buiten wilt maar die nog te klein is om alleen buiten te gaan. Zeker met mijn sammymonster die hem dan wegjaagd, allé niet wegjagen maar er gewoon achteraan gaat dat Milo zich een bult schrikt. 
En nu weet hij ook al als ik zijn leibandje neem dat hij eens buiten mag lopen op het gras, enkel als het droog is hoor want mijnheerke heeft niet graag dat zijn pootjes nat worden. Hij is het ook niet gewoon he ? Hij wordt al een klein beetje kalmer nu hij gecastreerd is, wel een klein beetje hoor, niet echt veel, is nog te jong en te speels.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat een leuk verhaal Christel, ik zie het al helemaal voor mij.... :Big Grin: 

Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met je dieren en jou wens ik veel sterkte en beterschap toe met de griep...meid, wat krijg je veel op je bordje...Liefssssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: haha, chibi....ach wat een gedrag soms van dieren he?......

Bhody heeft weer zijn volgende teek onder zijn kin...gatver...ik baal ervan, maar ik mag hem niet weghalen van hem, morgen opnieuw kijken en anders opnieuw "proberen" te spuiten met speciaal spul voor teken...bah....eigenlijk zielig voor hem, maar ik heb het echt niet in de gaten, pas als ze zich hebben volgegeten met bloed, uiteindelijk valt het er na een weekje wel af....enfin...Bhody wordt een tijger als je aan hem komt dus ik heb mij daar bij neergelegd....misschien moet ik voortaan naast de pipetjes ook een tekenband gebruiken want ik vindt het zielig, en Bhody is een sufferd dat hij mij niet laat helpen!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeeee.....geniet maar weer van jullie leuke dieren, jij ook Killy van Sietske..... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

:Wink: ha baasje van Bhody.......


Bhody een tijger.......wordt hij zo boos dan? boos zijn past toch niet bij shih tzu honden??
heb ik dan een voorbeeldige hond.....of komt bij hem het maltezer gedrag meer naar buiten??
ik wil ze nog wel eens samen zien.....of ze elkaar leuk vinden (tuurlijk!!) en dan kan ik eens een dagje of een weekje oppassen als je ooit weg moet....
ik kan zo genieten van spelende honden!

2 mnd geleden ofzo, vertede ik hier dat ik heel wat meegemaakt had met killy, maar was te moe om het te typen.....
zometeen komt de story....eerst ff vertellen hoe het met het gewicht gegaan is.....
het was toch de loopsheid, ze is nu 4,5 kilo, dus er is een halve af.....en toch staat de hele dag haar bakje vol met brokken, natuurlijk van het beste merk, terwijl wij hier euroshopper merken eten......die soms erg goor zijn, maar killy gaat altijd voor...
en toch gedraagt ze zich besist niet verwent. (vraag maar na bij elisa)

story 1 ; ik ging met de brommer met killy erin naar een wandelgebied......doe ik bijna iedere dag....maar zij krijgt ook door waar ik heenga......bijna aangekomen op de plek, ik reed 35 km per uur, sprong ze uit de fietstas, vloog wel 5x over de kop op een klinker weggetje....je kon haar koppie horen.....
maar geen medelijden natuurlijk, want ze moet eerst wachten op mijn commando, voor ze uit de fietstas mag......
mar ik was natuurlijk hartstikke geschrokken....en dacht als eerste aan een schedelbasis fractuur....
en ze moest ook nog straf krijgen, omdat ze uit de tas gesprongen was (dat kan echt niet als ze bijna altijd meegaat, ook op gevaarlijke drukke wegen).
dus heb haar even goed door elkaar gerammeld nadat ik constateerde dat ze nog goed bij was......
nu lijkt het niet, als ik dit zo terug lees, maar mijn verhaal zou ws schokkender zijn als het net gebeurd was......(gevoel voor drama... :Wink: )

story 2 ; .we hebben in onze tuin een heel knus tuinhuisje.....we rookten daar altijd, ook in de winter, gewoon de kachel aan...1 jaar is killy dan ook heel vaak in het huisje geweest, ze ging mee voor de gezelligheid.
afgelopen week hebben we het huisje afgesloten omdat we er nu toch niet komen tot het weer warmer wordt(dit dus omdat we niet meer roken, maar daar snapt zij natuurlijk niets van)......(al ruikt ze wel frisser)dus.....ik was killy kwijt......zoeken en zoeken, want ze kan echt de tuin niet uit,
toen, roepen en roepen en ik hoor wat geritsel en gekraak......heb toen zoooooo gelachen....madame komt met pijn en moeite uit het afgesloten tuinhuisje, waar ze dus wel een uur had liggen chillen.....hahaha ze miste ws het huisje....
waar ze vorig jaar om deze tijd lag met een zeeman badjas tegen de kou als mini puppy.....

wat is het leven toch heerlijk met een gezeldschaps hond!
maar dan komt er altijd een doem gedachte bij mij op............stel dat ze heel ziek wordt...en dan.....
dus iedere x die gedachte verbannen!
nou lieve dierenliefhebbers;
luuss met chiba
chris met sammy en milo
elisa met bhody
en niet te vergeten, alle leden en/of gasten van dit forum.....alle goeds met jullie vriendjes...

shit, bedenk me ineens dat IK wel een nickname heb......maar bija iedereen kent killy.....dus ben ik te traceren......
pffffffffff wat een gedoe dat MC,
je moet ook overal aan denken......dus miss is killy volgende week wel omgedoopt tot roosje.....

----------


## sietske763

sorry als ik jullie verveelt heb met deze lap tekst......maar ik verveelde me nl ook, dus ben daarom maar gaan typen over mijn favoriet....
ik verveel me nu niet meer dus ik sluit af;
dagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg gggggg

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  heb ervan genoten ....mooi geschreven ....maar je was wel erg geschrokken zekers . :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

Mijn hond heeft kanker,in haar hoofd,elke dag die ze nog heeft is meegenomen,het is een pijnloze vorm

----------


## Marleen

> Mijn hond heeft kanker,in haar hoofd,elke dag die ze nog heeft is meegenomen,het is een pijnloze vorm


Dat is heftig...hoe gaat het nu? Overleden neem ik aan? Zo ja, erg gecondoleerd.

Ik vraag me dan af of je nog van plan bent een nieuwe hond te nemen en zo ja hoe snel?

----------


## witkop

Dank je voor het vragen
Nee Marleen,ze is er nog altijd gelukkig,ons gevecht duurt nu al mee als een jaar,en zolang zij plezier in haar leven heeft,en zij duidelijk door wil gaan,en ze geen pijn heeft,gaan we ervoor

Eigenlijk doet ze het heel erg goed zelfs,ondanks dat het ongeneselijk is
Wij zijn 2 keer van dicht bij maastricht naar gouda geweest,en daar hebben we fotodynamische therapie gedaan
Dan word er de dag van te voren bij de eigen dierenarts een stofje ingespoten,dat stogje alleen doet helemaal niets
Maar samen met licht op een bepaalde frequentie laat dit de tumor en de bloedvaten naar de tumor toe afsterven

De pech is dat de tumor in haar hoofd zit,dus moet ze onder narcose,en meteen draadstetoskoop dat lampje naar e plek toe

Eerst hadden we chemo geprobeerd,maar uit de ct scan bleek dat dit niets gedaan had

Na de eerste keer in gouda bleek dat bij scan 2 de tumor met 30% gekrompen was

Toen hadden we een keuze,of wachten tot ze weer last kreeg,of meteen nog een keer,we zijn nog een keer gegaan

Nu is het afwachten hoeveel er nog verdwijnt
We weten niet of we nog voor een scan gaan,of niet

Deze therapie is voor dit soort tumor experimenteel

Ik kanme wel voorstellen dat veel mensen afhalen,moeten afhaken,wantde dierenarts kosten rijzen de pan uit,niet dat in gouda,maar het totaal,dat kunnen veel mensen niet betalen,daar heb je bijna een nieuwe auto voor

----------


## Janneke

Dapper van je dat je dit doet voor je hond...velen hadden hun dier al laten inslapen, wat ik ook wel weer zou begrijpen. Moeilijke keuzes.

----------


## witkop

Ook ik kan die mensen begrijpen,want niet iedereen kan het betalen in deze tijden
En als je kinderen hebt,al zeer zeker
Onze keuze is geweest om ervoor te gaan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Witkop: heel veel sterkt met je huisdier...waar je van houd wil je niet kwijt en missen, maar dieren kunnen niet praten...de kosten zijn torenhoog ik zou dat niet kunnen betalen, maar het moet ook nog "humaan" zijn voor de hond....maar dat weet jij natuurlijk wel en een goede dierenarts zou daar op letten.... :Smile:  dus wens ik jou nog vele goede en fijne dagen toe met de hond...groetjes...

Marleen en Janneke, hebben jullie dieren? parkiet, goudvissen of groter? ...fijn weekend....groetjes... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Sietske: Meid sorry, ik ben lang niet meer op dit topic geweest, de winter duurde lang...inmiddels had ik de pols gebroken in december en dat proces duurde heel lang, daarna mijn tante zeer ongelukkig ten val en zo was er veel ellende...

Hoe is het nu met Killy? hoe liep het eigenlijk af na de valpartij uit de brommer? maar enfin ik dank je voor je verhaal, jammer dat ik niet eerder heb gereageerd, maar Suske gaf gelukkig nog antwoord...wel moest ik erg lachen om het feit dat zij in het afgesloten huisje zat en lag te chillen daar op de bank...fijn dat het voorjaar wordt dan kan zij weer lekker dartelen, zij is gehecht aan die plek...
zo gauw Sietske..ik hoop je gauw te spreken....... :Wink:  Liefssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

Dank jullie
En ja,ik zit in de gelukkige positie dat ik het kan betalen
we zitten al over de 7.000 euro
En ik ben niet schatrijk f zo,maar we waren bijvoorbeld 40 jaar etrouwd,dan kun je een keuze maken,feest vieren of je makker bij je houden,voor ons geen moeilijke keuze
Nogmaals,als ze pijn zou hebben,dan was het einde verhaal

----------


## Marleen

Wij denken er over na om een hond te kopen, klein of middelgroot. Iemand tips?

----------


## witkop

Die vraag is moeilijk zo te beantwoorden,wat willen jullie,zacht kaakter,pittig karakter,samenstelling van jullie gezin?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Marleen: dat is een goed begin wat Witkop zegt Marleen.. :Smile:  .het heeft met verschillende zaken te maken maar die wel enorm belangrijk zijn..."IK" heb mijn hondje gekregen, nu begrijp ik pas waarom zoveel mensen een Jack Russel hebben genomen...je hoeft namelijk niet naar de trimster toe, het zijn kortharige honden, wel handig wat de kosten betreft...
een kleinere hond heeft als voordeel dat hij nog wel eens bij een vriend/vriendin/of familie mag logeren als je op vakantie gaat met bijvoorbeeld het vliegtuig of bij andere belangrijke zaken waarbij je de hond even niet kan hebben....het kan ook makkelijk mee in de auto....je kan googelen op internet voor verdere informatie, of koop een boekje bij bijvoorbeeld de Kringloopwinkel dat is niet duur, en kun jij/jullie je eerst goed laten voorlichten wat belangrijk is om te weten alvorens je een hond aanschaft...wil je een rashond, eentje uit een nest van een particulier, of uit het asiel....grote honden vindt ik prachtig, kleinere honden zijn soms wat lastiger vindt ik, maar enfin een goede opvoeding kan wonderen doen....dieren geven wel heel veel Liefde....en dat is bijzonder... :Cool:  lieve Marleen ik wens je er veel succes mee als je besluit om een dier te nemen, maar doe het in alle rust, neem er de tijd voor...Groetjes... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Elisabeth, aub raad mensen niet aan om een Jack Russel te nemen. Er zitten er heel veel in Belgische asielen. Het zijn echt "soms" asociale honden, heel kefferig, heel zenuwachtig, eigen karakter en met kinderen of andere huisdieren "onbetrouwbaar". 
Das zo'n modehond, iedereen wilt dat tot ze het echte karakter kennen van die hond en dan worden ze massaal gedumpt in asielen. 
Ik zou als raad geven, voor je een hond neemt, gelijk welk ras, ga eens op internet googelen wat de karaktertrekken zijn van die specifieke hond. 
Mijn vriendin heeft een Duitse Dog, een heel lief zacht beest, wel enorm groot, zij heeft dan ook wel een boerderij waar ze woont en daar heeft dat beest plaats. Ik zou hier geen plaats hebben voor zo'n grote hond, behalve als ik er alle dagen een paar km zou mee gaan wandelen. 
Ja lang of kortharig, daar doet iedereen zijn zin mee. Ik heb bewust gekozen voor een hond waar je mee naar het trimsalon moet gaan, kost wel geld, 3 keer per jaar 45 euro, maar ik heb thuis dan weer geen haar van mijn hond, das ook altijd leuk te noemen. Mijn vorige hond was wel groter maar ook langharig maar ik moest er niet mee naar een trimsalon, gewoon regelmatig eens kammen en het was klaar en haar nageltjes knippen. 
Binnenkort weer eens naar de vet voor de nodige inspuitingen voor mijn 2 kereltjes hier (Sammy en Milo de kater). Denk eind mei zoiets dat ik zal moeten gaan. Mijn dierenarts zal me wel verwittigen. 
Nog een fijne zondag iedereen

----------


## sietske763

@Marleen,
11/2 jr geleden heb ik mijn hondje aangeschaft, heb heel lang zitten googelen op rassen en de bijbehorende karakters, hiervoor had ik een hele lieve grote labrador, ik heb haar heel erg gemist maar heb ervan geleerd dat ze veel haren en altijd in het water/modder springen en dan heb je gewoon alles vies in huis, en ik kan vanwege beperkingen niet veel in huis en ben eigenlijk in aanleg heel netjes, dus dat gaf zeker wel irritaties in mn koppie.
Toen ben ik gaan zoeken op kleine hondjes die weinig haren omdat je ze kan/moet borstelen, en ik wilde graag veel knuffelen met het aankomende diertje, toen ik wist wat ik wilde (shi-tzu) heb ik zo,n schatje 2 weken van iemand ""geleend"" of het echt was wat ik wilde....en ja hoor, die logheerpartij beviel prima, ze had eigenschappen die ik graag wilde.
toen pas ben ik echt op zoek gegaan naar een nestje en uiteindelijk na 2 nestjes kijken, een puppy gekocht.
Wat je van te voren ook goed moet bedenken is dat je een mannetje of een vrouwtje wilt, want beide hebben voor en nadelen.
Meer raad kan ik je niet geven, het is echt een hele zoektocht want het is niet voor ""even"" je haalt zo,n beestje wel voor 10-15 jaar incl alle kosten.


Elisa, ik ken je puppy-verrassingsverhaal en snap zeer zeker heel goed dat jij zo,n moeilijke start had,
het was goed bedoeld, maar niet erg slim!

----------


## sietske763

lieve mcers, ik zie een paar kanjers van fouten, vroeger had je de ""edit knop"" hoe moet dat nu??fouten aanpassen??

----------


## witkop

Bedenk je wel dat op plaats een van bijtincidenten een tekkel staat,die lijst stond afgelopen zaterag in de telegraaf,en zo tot plats 7 waren het alemaal kleine hon,zlfs nog hoger op de lijst als een pitbull

----------


## Marleen

Dank jullie allemaal voor jullie reacties! We zitten te denken aan een poedel van ongeveer 1 jaar oud, zodat ie de puppietijd al wel een beetje voorbij is. Dus dat wordt denk ik wel 1 uit het asiel, ik zou niet weten waar anders vandaan?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Nee ik zal dat merk niet aan prijzen , de Jack Russel, maar ze zijn wel kortharig.....het is een mode hype geweest, iedereen wilde zo'n hondje...een enkeling is lief hoor, die ken ik ook gelukkig.... :Stick Out Tongue: ....knuffel voor Milo en Sam..

Sietske: ja ik heb er soms nog steeds moeite mee... :Smile: ..ik lach maar ik ben niet altijd blij...

Lieve Marleen, het is leuk als we mee kunnen denken, dat is het leuke van dit topic...gaaf....Succes gewenst... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Ja ik had al ergens geschreven dat je de schrijffouten niet kunt verbeteren en ik baal ervan dat iedereen van alles soms op de hoogte is...privacy is er niet meer bij behalve via een persoonlijke mail...ik vindt het geen verbetering in sommige opzichten maar enfin het is niet anders, verder is het natuurlijk prachtig dat we de kans "krijgen" om hier met elkaar te praten etc....

prettige dag nog, ik ben uitgezeurd.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## witkop

Je zou ook eens op het rasforum kunnen kijken naar een herplaatsertje
Dan weet je wie de baasjes zijn en waarom hij herplaatst moet worden
Vaak is dat omdat de baasje naar een verzorgingstehuis moeten of scheiden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, hoe is het met jullie huisdieren? alles goed?...hebben jullie al iets voor de teken en de vlooien gekocht? ik heb Bhody nu een vlooien en tekenband omgedaan (gekocht met wit poeder erop) (5 maanden te gebruiken) omdat de teken vaak op zijn kop zitten en onder zijn kin etc....als het niet afdoende is dan kan ik altijd nog een pipetje kopen en gebruiken, maar dit is een mooie zachte band....straks even naar hem (Bhody) kijken want ik voelde een bultje op zijn koppie..ik mag de teken "niet" van hem afhalen want dan wordt hij een leeuw die bijt, dus blijven ze er tegenwoordig opzitten maar probeer ik hem te spuiten met een klein busje gif tegen de teken, zodat deze niet meer kwaad kunnen...hoe gaat dat bij jullie? vast wel eenvoudiger he?  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Witkop: goed advies... :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

Teken kun jeook op en andere manier verwijderen
Groene zeep,beetje op een watje doen,20 seconden er op houden en de teek laat los
Nooit pipetje en bandje tegelijk gebruiken,je dier krijgt dan veel te veel gif binnen

Raiza,mijn hond,doet het verbazingwekkendgoed,ondanks de kanker in haar hoofd

----------

